# Egg sharing online friends needed



## jayne682

Hi all 

Anybody just starting the process and want to share experiences? 

I am totally new to egg sharing and nervous yet excited too  

xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Jayne,

I just noticed your question to the lawyers about the recipient freezing embryo's..

You will be asked the question when signing the consent forms whether u allow the recip to freeze eggs/embryo's..
I have always said yes. I presume they could still accept you but you may be less desirable as a donor if you do say no.

Ps, im a serial egg sharer, who is just about to embark on my 4th egg share.... Ask away xx


----------



## june13

Hi Jayne682, 

We too are just starting the process, i already know my AMH is 34.8 from my last ivf that was a Bfn in December so just waiting for our consultation and blood tests next week. I cant wait to get started but like you am still nervous. I have no idea idea how long the whole matching process will take. I have two children from my first marriage and after having my right tube removed due to an ectopic years ago and abnormal sperm count in my new partner it seems egg sharing is the way forward 

Hope84. Hi have you used the same clinic each time, we found it so difficult choosing who to go with?

xx


----------



## MrsF2014

Hiya  
we have just started the process to, well we have booked our initial consultation anyway, its in june and i go my blood test ans scan in may. Exciting times ahead! i cant wait but equally nervous  

Kerry xx


----------



## june13

Hi Kerry,

Its great to hear from others who are going through the same thing. Have your clinic given you an idea of times for matching etc? xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey June,

4 cycles, 3 clinics... 2 were in London and have fantastic success rates... The latest cycle is more local.

Which clinic are you at?

Xx


----------



## MrsF2014

Hi June  
I havr no idea about how long it takes for to match people up, but my friend used the same clinic and she says it was really quick. 

What clinic are you using? I am going to The Lister in London.
have you got any appointments yet? 

Kerry xx


----------



## june13

Hi Hope and Kerry. We have an appointment with Herts and Essex next week, we almost went to the Lister but Herts and Essex was just a little easier for us to get to. We cycled with Hammersmith in December as part of a trial but as that was bfn im really hoping egg sharing could give us our bfp. I think i would like to have the endo scratch done this time as ive heard good things xx


----------



## jayne682

Hi june hope and mrs f thanks for posting.

mrs f I think I would say its okay but something think about. I am also a red head so mayb hard fine amatch. Ive had amh 32 im 32 yrs old. Ive had bloods taken and scan on thurs this week. I filled form and was told by nurse im okay to egg share but worried as I was born with cleft no other history in family. Ive one daughter shes fine.

Im nervous bout process but excited. Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Mrsf, my last cycle was at the lister (egg share)...
Its a fantastic clinic

And they match in superspeed.... They match me in just over a day!!!

X


----------



## jayne682

Hi all, 

Does it take a long time to get the bloods back for the HIV etc? I'm waiting on them they were taken last week from me and my husband gave bloods. 

And can I ask whether you ladies ticked the box about freezing embryos ? I think I will just wanted to be aware of all the facts. 

Its exciting I can't wait to hopefully be pregnant with my husbands baby. He has a very low sperm count though he's having a retest this week as he had a cold when he did his last test to see if his numbers pick up but they were low like 1.2 million xx


----------



## MrsF2014

Hey girls, how is everyone getting on? Anyone had any appointments yet? 

Kerry xx


----------



## june13

Hi Kerry,

We had our first appointment yesterday and it went really well, so impressed with the clinic. Waiting for our blood tests results now which they said will be a month. So excited to have started the process xx


----------



## jayne682

we have an appointment on 7th May - counselling next and then the last blood test the 4 week wait one. We have so far had scan, amh test, hiv etc test and two * sperm analysis tests. 

feel like its going to take forever


----------



## olivepuppy

Newby here too   Had our consultation on the 6th March and still awaiting blood results (chromosome and cystic fibrosis outstanding), everything else has been fine so far, we are with the Lister also


----------



## emamac

Hi, I'm just starting too! Health questionaire was ok and just got amh result back which was fine. Next we have our consultation on 13th may, and hopefully councilling same day.
Was wondering - we haven't been asked for a referral from our Dr yet?! Should I be going anyway to get one? I can ring clinic but just wondered if u had got that bit sorted yet?

xx


----------



## june13

Hi all, 
Jayne i agree the waiting is the hardest bit but i think once bloods are back it can all move pretty quickly. 

OlivePuppy, Hi, its nice to see there are a few of us on here now all starting around the same time. We only just had our bloods but had amh, hiv etc already done so just waiting on the cmv and cystic fibrosis results which they said will be a month.

Emamac, Our clinic wanted to have paperwork signed from our doctor before our consultation but i know some clinics write to your gp once you have started the process xx


----------



## mle83

Hi all,

I am currently waiting to be matched at the Herts & Essex clinic, this will be my second egg share cycle with them. The first time all the blood test results took about 4-5 weeks and once they were back I was matched within 2 weeks. I hope they will match me again quite quickly. I have found the waiting around the hardest part of this whole process.

Good luck to you all for your consultations and test results xx


----------



## jayne682

Hi Ladies, 

I have the counselling and the bloods on the 7th May 2014. My only concern is that my husband is going away on the 20 July for 6 weeks and I really so much wanted to speed things up so we could try before then. Do you think that might be possible?


----------



## jayne682

also do they only match when the 4 week wait bloods are back?


----------



## snowdogs

Hi all,

I'm currently looking into egg share at the Lister Clinic myself, it's so daunting! I'm unsure that I'll pass any of the tests. I've never been tested before apart for FSH which was okay. 

My main concern is about the family history part. My brother has Pitt-Hopkins Syndrome. and although I've posted them a letter from our family geneticist, saying I've got as much chance of passing it on to my children as the next woman does, I don't know if it will be enough.

Has anyone undergone the selection process before? If so, could you shed any light on the tests/questions etc?

Is there any way of improving my chances of passing?

Thanks girls!  

Louise x


----------



## emamac

Hi Louise, I have no idea where u will stand with that but didn't want to read and run, good luck. I hope they listen to the geneticist.

AFM, been to drs and they are going to do my referral, and I've sent of the pre consultation form off. I've been in contact with previous clinic to get copy of notes. Now just got loads more form filling to do. 

How's everyone else getting on.x


----------



## mle83

Hi Louise,

I am afraid I don't know what the clinic will say, hopefully they will be happy with what the geneticist has said and you will get accepted.

Emma there sure are loads of forms to fill in! I struggled more with the goodwill message and description of me but got them done after some advice from other's who had already been through this process.

Hope everyone else is getting on well x


----------



## emamac

Hi mle83,  yeah I'm dreading doing those. Thinking I will start them after the consultation in case they give me any ideas, and should have a few weeks while waiting for blood tests to come back. I think the goodwill message will be worst.

Hope everyone is having a nice Easter x


----------



## bing bang

I am just waiting on my gp appointment to be referred back to my gyno to do egg donation then ivf. I still need to do my chromosome test and just heard about amh but not sute wether already jad thatdone withh all my other tests. All I am basically aware is you donate your egss then they find someone after. They take a pic of you so people can see and compare similarities.  I dont know anything really and finding it really stressful.  I am just starting my 7month of clomid. But I just want answers I did email my clinic near me which is hill royal but had no reply. Do you need to take injections and have scans etc


----------



## mle83

Hi zrichardson.

I am sorry your finding it really stressful. When I egg shared the eggs collected from me were split between myself and the recipient so I didn't have to donate all my eggs and then come back another time for myself. They also took a pic to help when they matched me to a recipient.
I don't know how your clinic will want you to do things but on my cycle I began down regulating by daily injection from the 12th Nov and then had to inject the stimulating drug daily as well from the 25th Nov. This continued till the 6th Dec. On the 7th of Dec I had to inject the trigger shot 36 hours prior to egg collection. In this time I had 3 scans to check follicular growth and endometrial thickness. 

I hope your clinic get back to you and answer your questions x


----------



## bing bang

firstly i have to appologise for all the spelling mistakes on previous post i cant type on my screen properly. i only joined this morning and have got more information off here and has really helped. when egg donation has started i take it you cant have sexy time. hubby will be happy as he says every other day atm is 'killing' him ; ).


----------



## mle83

The comment about your hubby really made me laugh  

I am single so no sexy time whilst cycling for me so I don't know what the clinic will advise you.


----------



## k161

Hi Ladies,

I'm just starting out at the Lister too.
They had all my results back, letter from GP and hubby's swimmers on ice at the start of last week so said they were going to start the matching process.
I'm now nervously waiting and jumping every time it receive an email.


----------



## emamac

Hi all,

Zrichardson - there is loads of info on here, so u have come to the right place. I've learnt loads on here. Hadn't heard of donating first and then doing an ivf cycle but hope all goes well with that.  

K161 - hi! Nice to see a few of us just starting the process. Hope u get matched very soon.
I will be exactly the same checking emails every second of the day if all goes well and we get accepted.

I've made a start on the forms today!

x


----------



## snowdogs

Hi again girls, and thank you for your replies.

I received a call from one of the od nurses at the clinic yesterday, telling me they received my letter. Apparently they're going to have someone look over the letter and call me back today. I'm so nervous!  

I will update as soon as I hear anything 

Louise.


----------



## mle83

Louise I hope they call you with good news x


----------



## snowdogs

Arragh...

They called me back to say the Doctor had looked at letter, and he's going to take it into the bigwigs meeting on Tuesday. I hate waiting lol.

Louise x


----------



## bing bang

Help please. My boss asked area manager today where I stand regarding time off, he didn't have a clue so called hr. Now they said I need to use hols or work my shifts around hospital visits. I cant have hols when other people on hols and cant have them from oct to jan. So asked about unauthorised absence they said only in extreme cases if have to many hr will get involved.  I mean tgis is a load of plop. How long will I need off please ladies. How often will be at hospital


----------



## djjim22

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to start the process of egg sharing very soon, have my initial consultation next week. Went to an open day at the clinic last week where consultant agreed egg sharing was a good idea. However, I've had no fertility tests whatsoever so far so I'm wondering whether at the initial consultation they will just do general fertility bloods first or whether they will do egg sharing bloods also, or whether this will be at a separate consultation? Has anyone else been in this situation?xx


----------



## Harper14

hi ladies,

hoping i can join, I have recently completed the egg share process in dec unfortunately it was BFN for me but BFP for my recipient and we are now considering going through it again.

have my appointment on 22nd May but i won't need all the tests again so should be straight to matching

x


----------



## jayne682

Hi everyone, I just want to provide everyone with an update as hopefully it might also answer some questions for other people. last week I had the counselling session, the appointment with the egg share doctor and my final bloods taken which take 4 weeks to 6 weeks to get back - I have signed all of the forms and have been given the goodwill message to write whilst awaiting my bloods. They have told me after these results are back I will be added to the system and a match found. 
They have told me that the match will be pretty much straight away and that there is no wait. I have green eyes and they have said that green eyes are rare so will be snapped up which is very exciting. 
I spoke with the doctor who informed me that my scan showed I have 8 follicles and so they will place me on low stims as they think I will respond well. I am worried about getting too many eggs and them being reduced quality or getting OHSS. 
They doctor also told me that if less than 8 are collected then the hospital bear the cost and we get free treatment which I had read this wasn't the case so its great news. Very happy with the clinic so far. They have given me an 8 week - 10 week max time frame to start treatment (the bloods being the longest wait of 4 - 6 weeks). 
Feel free to ask me any questions?
Is anyone at the same stage as me? 

xxx


----------



## bing bang

Do you have to pay for your treatment.  All I was told is I pay 300 for chromosome test and if thats fine I get money back


----------



## Harper14

I never paid for anything until I had treatment and at my clinic if you were not accepted you didn't pay for the tests etc you may want to check with your clinic x


----------



## snowdogs

Hi ladies,

Had my call back from the clinic. They said yes!!! 

This is amazing news, I never thought this would be a possibility for us. I was going to give up as soon as I read the 'no inheritable disorders' rule. Thank heavens I didn't. We now have our first initial appointment at the beginning of June. I think its for a scan and some blood tests, then a different appointment around mid June for a consultation and counseling.

Thank you for all your replies when I was going stir-crazy! 

Louise x


----------



## emamac

Hi all,

Jayne- I'm at the same stage as you, went for consultation yesterday and had counciling, bloods, urine sample and scan done. I've also got an approx 4 week wait for bloods and then I was told could be up to 3 months from now till I get started, all being well.
I've got to make a start on the goodwill message now.

Louise - fab news for you. So glad u persevered. All the best for your appointments

Zrichardson - I think every clinic is different re costs, yesterday we had to pay 190 for consulation, and £185 each for virology blood's (my donor ones were free) 

Harper- of course you can join in, and your knowledge of egg sharing will be helpful for us all. 

Hi djjim22- I think each clinic does things differently but we had all our tests done same day as consultation and pretty much everything else so once my bloods come back all being well we will be ready to go!

Hi everyone else, how r u all doing

X


----------



## djjim22

Fab news Louise! Great to find a thread where everyone is at similar stages.xx


----------



## mle83

Fantastic news Louise  

With regards to costs my clinic haven't charged anything except the HFEA licence fee of £75. All consultations and blood tests were free. Once the blood results were back I was matched in 2 weeks.

Got so excited last week as they thought they had matched me but the recipient declined me because I had a miscarriage. I just hope that someone else can be found who will accept me, the waiting is so frustrating.


----------



## djjim22

Which clinic are you going through mle83? (If you don't mind me asking?)xx


----------



## mle83

I'm at Herts & Essex clinic, of course I don't mind you asking.

I also had a pipelle and embryo glue and they weren't free but only cost me £200. You don't have to have them but I wanted to xx


----------



## emamac

Mle83 - sounds like a good clinic there! We don't have to pay hfea fee, and icsi is included but we have to pay if we go to blast which is £800!
I think some clinics charge for icsi but not blast so prob equals out.

X


----------



## bing bang

Mle83 do u have to have a match before you can carry onto have ivf done


----------



## mle83

Emamac my clinic doesn't charge to go to blast but they do charge if icsi is required. I'm single so have to use donor sperm and the clinic told me if I used used their sperm bank then if icsi was required I wouldn't have to pay but if I imported from another bank and needed icsi I would be charged £750. Icsi was needed on my last cycle but as I used their bank I wasn't charged for it so that was a relief. 

Zrichardson I do have to be matched before I can have the IVF, the clinic thinks they have another match for me so I am eagerly awaiting some good news from them.

Hope everyone else get's their bloods bk quickly and can move on to the next stage x


----------



## emamac

Yes mle83, that's what I thought. I looked at a few clinics and they all do it so differently. 

Well my bourn hall sent me the info through today on how to transfer our last amp of sperm from  Bart's to them. I'm not looking forward to it. We can either collect it ourselves and take it to our clinic, or get a courier to do it. Either way I'm concerned our last amp will be ruined on route. They don't recommend a courier. 

There is always so much to think about with this process isn't there, I still haven't completed my green hfea form


----------



## jayne682

Hi everyone I have been charged £500 for the treatment and ICSI is free. 2 weeks since the blood test now. got to make a start on the goodwill message. 
Getting nervous now. think I worry a lot if I don't get pregnant but my recipient does xx


----------



## Vimto78

I have just gone through our first round of ivf and I also egg shared...for us, it took a few months from start to finish. We got through all the tests, some of which took 6 weeks to come back, then they matched me with a recipient...this took just two days! 
Then they had to put me on the pill! This is because they literally have to synchronise the cycle of the donor and the recipient and so they're in control of when you have your bleed. But of course, my body didn't want to play ball and I didn't get a proper bleed when they took me off the pill, so I then had to go on oestrogen pills for a while and then progesterone suppositories to make me have a bleed. ANYWAY, eventually I started the stimms (short protocol), all was going great, egg collection went without a hitch....they collected 12 eggs, so 6 for us and 6 for recipient, all seemed healthy. But was absolutely gutted the next say when I received the phonecall to tell me ZERO fertilisation. Feeling pretty down about it all, but glad I've helped another lady to try and achieve her dream, and I hope it at least works out for her so it wasn't a complete waste of time!!


----------



## k161

I'm so sorry to hear that Vimto, it must be so tough having gone through all that. Sending you ((hugs)).
Have you thought about what your next steps are going to be or are you going to take a break for a while before deciding?


----------



## june13

Vimto, I'm sorry to hear what you have been through, did you have MF issues?. We have been told Icsi as partner has abnormal forms. 

K161, it's great you have a match. We have just been matched too, we start down reg next month  x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi June13 and K161, yes, my partner was told his count was 7 million during our first nhs tests about 3 years ago....he started to drink more water, eat more fresh veg and cut down smoking...when we went 6 months ago to our chosen clinic his count had gone up to 15 million and quality had improved. Soon after, I got him on the Vitabiotics male conception supplement, last week when I went in for EC his count had was 24 million and 80% motility! We seriously believe the vitamins work! 
The truth is, our clinic should have given us ICSI and they made a mistake at the crucial stage after EC and gave us standard IVF, resulting in zero fertilisation. We paid the extra for ICSI and it was all over our paperwork, it was basically human error on their part.  I think its because my eggs looked ok (although only 6 of them) and partners sperm looked ok, so they 'assumed' it was an IVF job! 
Its a long old story, but basically we are going for another round of ICSI, at no cost, and we get to keep all of my eggs. However, before that I have to go for saline scan midway through my next cycle as it looks like a polyp appeared due to the stimms (had one before a few years ago) and that will need to be removed before any more treatment can start.
I keep thinking about my recipient, wondering what stage she's at, praying she got some embryos that managed to be transferred and that it turns out good for her.  I don't regret doing it at all and if I was younger I would definitely do it again, I really feel like I've done a good deed for someone!


----------



## june13

Im shocked your clinic got it so wrong, i thought these days they are more likely to opt for icsi just in case. My partner is borderline but they said icsi anyway to be safer. You have done an amazing thing for your lady and like you say some good may come from it. How long are they making you wait before trying again is it 3 months? x


----------



## Vimto78

I was shocked too! It was a double shock - it was a really upsetting phone call to be told no fertilization, but then as the embryologist explained what was going on...that the sperm were swimming round, even attaching to the outer of the egg but just couldn't penetrate it for some reason...I was like hang on, they shouldn't have to, they should have been injected directly into it. Many phone calls followed, and an appt with the medical director the following day who admitted they'd "screwed up"
Well, I'm not sure how long it will be til the next round now...all I know is that I need to phone on day 1 of my next bleed to book a mid cycle saline scan (sounds delightful), and if there is a polyp it will need to be removed before I can carry on...which means waiting for an NHS appt I guess...not sure how long that will take, or how long the recovery time is regarding starting the next round?! THE JOYS!!


----------



## Harper14

Vim to that sounds awful not that it's any consolation but at least the clinic have admitted negligence and are trying to put right I often wonder how much must go wrong in these clinics that we never get to know about.

Sounds like everyone is getting along well with the process I remember how anxious I was waiting to hear if out tests were ok and if we had been accepted and then matched but once you are matched it goes so quick or it did for us.

I have my follow up Thursday although found out today it was bfn for out recipient which I'm sad about, I was hoping just to be placed back in the egg share but not sure what they will say as it failed for both I have to keep looking at the positives that I got a good number of eggs and that ours nearly all made blast so hopefully there was no issue with quality. I'm also hoping If they say I can go again that I don't need to have new tests I can just be put into be matched but we will see what they say Thursday and hope I get answers as why the last cycle failed x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi Harper, sorry to hear about your bfn and that of your recipient....I don't know if my recipient got any embryos from my eggs....in a perfect world it would work for both parties after everything it takes to get there! I'm pretty sure you don't have to go through all the screening again unless 12 months have passed, I'm sure they would be happy to have you as a donor again if you produced a good number of eggs and of decent quality. 
I would happily donate again if I could but they defo won't accept me again as I turned 36 in March....it was touch and go whether I could do it this time as I was so close to the age limit during testing! 
I also have wondered what goes on behind the scenes, and if this kind of thing has happened to others who maybe still know nothing about it. We put everything into getting all the drugs, injections etc right to a T as instructed, and put all of our trust in them afterwards to do their magic! 
I really hope it works out better for us all next time, and best of luck to those who are just starting their journey xxx


----------



## emamac

Omg vimto, what a nightmare for you. Hope you get your appt through soon, so u can then get started again.

Harper - good luck for next go 

Jayne, know what you mean about how u will feel if recipient gets bfp and you don't, but I'd like to think I'd feel happy for them. 
Glad its not only me who hasn't done goodwill message!

Hope everyone else getting on ok?

X


----------



## mle83

I cannot believe how bad the clinic messed up for you vimto. I really hope when you get to cycle again it does the trick and you get your BFP from it.

Harper my friend egg shared the same time as me as neither her or recipient got pregnant and she has been allowed to try again and has just been matched and starts treatment in June so you should be ok to egg share again. The only blood tests she needs to have is to check for infections and they will do that when she goes in for her pipelle. 

I found the goodwill message really difficult to do and was still finishing it the night before I had to hand it in to start treatment!

Hope everyone else is well and not being driven too mad with waiting for blood test results and matching x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle83, I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for you...what will you do next, will you try again? Were there any frosties from your last round? xx


----------



## mle83

I am just waiting to be matched and try again, sadly no frosties for me but my recipient did. She got pregnant on a follow up frozen embryo transfer which was good as I felt guilty that I had gotten pregnant and she hadn't.

This IVF journey isn't easy but I hope we all get our happy ending x


----------



## Harper14

hi all,

just wanted to update you - I have been for my follow up appointment today and the clinic are really pleased at how the cycle went and how i responded in terms of eggs and quality apparently my recipient also got 5 blasts in the freezer so they are really keen for me to start again asap although i can't start too quick as i am having a hysteroscopy then i want a scratch and the even better news i don't need to have or pay for screening again so a whole cycle of icsi is going to cost us 500 

how is everyone else getting on?

x


----------



## emamac

Harper that's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you. Your recipient did really well.

Luckily for me the wait for the results isn't dragging, I've got so much on at the moment, with work, holiday in 3 weeks and trying to sort out the sperm transfer, I actually feel like I need longer ( mainly to get the goodwill done! ) I'm making an effort tomorrow. While ds at playgroup I'm going to start it. I really must!


----------



## Harper14

thanks emamac i am the same i think they want me to start on next cycle but we have so much on so by the time were back holidays, then I've got the scratch its going to be end of july/aug.

you might find out like i did when you are on holiday that you have been accepted  

before we know it we will all be started and then it flies.

x


----------



## emamac

That would be nice harper. 

When we did our last go, it seemed ages to get going then it was all really quick when tx started.

I'm currently staring at a blank piece of paper lol!


----------



## Harper14

emamac - i was the same with mine but once you start the words just flow and you will feel better once its done

hopefully you will hear - fingers crossed for you, it was just typical first time in weeks we had forgot about it and we were just laid by the pool and got the call to say good news, all results are fine and we are now put forward to match.

I'm hoping it will be as exciting this time.......fingers crossed.

i feel more relaxed this time round, probably because i know what to expect and i understand the treatment a little better so hopefully be lucky this time round x


----------



## emamac

Ahh I really hope it works for you this time round. You deserve it after being such a good donor! I'm hoping I will get a good amount of eggs this time. Last time we got 21 eggs. So that would be a good amount for sharing.

I actually got a rough draft written up this morning. Dh has read it and I think he thinks I've run on a bit in the pen portrait but I just wanted them to know as much as I could think of.

Had to chase my old clinic today as i paid for a copy of my notes and they only sent notes related to dh's SSR, and nothing at all about my treatment!


----------



## Harper14

Thank you I hope so it as it's a big thing for me to try again I really thought it would work first time as I have bc and I responded so well but obviously it wasn't meant to be but we'll try again and fingers crossed at least I know what to expect this time and feel a little but better for that.

I hope you get your notes soon especially as you have paid for them I would chase them.

Xx


----------



## emamac

How's everyone? 

I've just finished my goodwill message so feel very pleased with myself !


----------



## Harper14

all ok here I am booked in for hysteroscopy tomorrow and currently on AF so send off for hidden c test and then going to start metformin while I wait to be matched - I don't think there is much more than i can change to this cycle so throwing everything at it!!

still a little apprehensive to do another cycle as i keep thinking if it didn't work first time then why should it second time but then i look at so many on here who are not successful first time round but go on and it works - fingers crossed I will be one of them x


----------



## mle83

Well done on finishing the goodwill message emamac, its such a relief when its done 

Good luck for your hysteroscopy tomorrow Harper. I will be keeping my finger's crossed that this cycle works for you x


----------



## emamac

Thanks mle83!

Good luck tomorrow harper. Is the hidden c test something that's done abroad? I've seen it  mentioned a few times. Sounds like you really are going for it this time x


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone as silly as it sounds I'm hoping they find something as at least that explains why implantation didn't work with good quality embryo but we'll see.

Yes it's a test performed by serum in Greece it's a blood sample that they test for hidden infections which normal bloods and swabs miss and if positive both dh & I get antibiotics I've read lots of positive stories and it's low cost around 170 for test and extra for antibiotics but a drop in the ocean compared to many other test.

I really am going to try everything I'm also looking into immune and taking steroids, clexane etc but my clinic doesn't treat for this so I may not get much further with this I am trying to research where I can get a prescription or treated big but having much joy.

I'm actually doing so many different things this cycle that I'm losing track but at least I know I'm trying everything - no pain no gain.


----------



## k161

Good luck Harper. I remember when I first started to look into IVF and was reading everyone's diaries and histories. What struck me the most was how many people seemed to succeed at their second try. I guess we all just have to put our faith in the science and they can learn from the difficulties experienced first time.

I've just started on microgynon ready for my pill scan on 16th June followed by down reg. I'm all kinds of terrified and excited.


----------



## emamac

I doesn't sound silly. If they find something then it can be treated so I get that.

It seems odd that other clinics don't do that test. And yes I agree a tiny drop compared to the rest of it.

Ooh all starting for you k161, I can imagine I will feel exactly the same   16th is not long at all.


----------



## emamac

How did it go harper?


----------



## charliec

Hi I may I join you I'm starting egg share at the lister been matched ,iv got a scan this week as iv been taking the pill EC has been estimated end of June I'm full if anxiety I have no one to talk to as I haven't told my family or friends it's only me and my partner,bt this site is brill


----------



## emamac

Hi Charliec of course u can join us. Sounds like things are moving along nicely for you. I've heard the lister is very good. I'm still waiting for my bloods to come back to see if I can share but I've been through Ivf before so if I can help I will 

Harper- how r u? Did hysteroscopy go ok?


----------



## Harper14

Hi everyone sorry I've not replied were in Abu Dhabi on holiday at the moment and taking advantage of eating & drinking before we start treatment again

Hysteroscopy went well but it was clear in some ways I wish they found something as it may have gave some answers but on the other hand it's another thing clear

Hope everyone getting on ok? Any news on acceptance for anyone?

I'm now waiting to be matched going to try and keep myself busy and hope it's not too long 
X


----------



## emamac

Glad it went well and it is really better that it's clear. Sounds lovely being on holiday. We are going on our hols for a week on 14th June, to Ibiza (not party side!)and I can't wait. It will definitely help the waiting process x


----------



## Harper14

Yes it was clear so next stage waiting for hidden c results then I've decided I'm going to do nk cell test on next af I really am throwing everything at this cycle but we have already decided if it doesn't work we will do one more and then what ever frozen but then that really will be a closed chapter it consumes your life too much

Oh Ibiza sounds lovely like you say it's nice to have a distraction I've actually not really thought that much about ivf just been enjoying the sun, wine (a little too much!) and appreciating time with our bc

I know the roller coaster of the next few months will take it's roll so trying to enjoy normal life 

Praying this time it works 

X


----------



## emamac

When will you hear about hidden c results?

Tomorrow is 4 weeks since my blood tests and I somehow thought I'd have heard by now. Hope it won't be much longer.

Em x


----------



## Harper14

I should hear in 4 weeks and I'm also having nk cell which takes 4 weeks so hopefully by end of next month I should know much more.

I'm quite relaxed about matching this time round as I really need things to go slower as I'm waiting for results back but I remember the first time I was so impatient always checking my phone and calling the clinic

My bloods came back after 3 weeks so it might be worth calling the clinic to see if they can tell you. What I found is our clinic only dealtg with egg share on a Wednesday so the results were in but if I had not have called I would not have found out until the following week

I'm sure you will hear soon x


----------



## emamac

Thanks harper I might give them a ring tomorrow. I need to let them know I'm on holiday from sat for a week anyway. x


----------



## emamac

How's everyone getting on?

I got the go ahead today all my bloods came back fine. So just got to arrange amp to be sent from barts to bourn hall then they can start matching! Exciting!


----------



## Harper14

Yay congratulations emamac so pleased for you xx


----------



## emamac

Thanks harper, they wanted to know first day of last period so I'm thinking that sounds promising. I can go on holiday tomorrow now and have a good time, knowing we have been accepted. X


----------



## mle83

That's great emamac, enjoy your holiday  x


----------



## tizzy03

Hi

We are in egg sharing process. We have had our first appointment and are now waiting for amh bloods and follicle count scan hopefully next week. 

Really hoping everything is ok so we can move forwards x


----------



## Harper14

Good news my recipient got bfp on fet transfer at least I know it's not my eggs!

The clinic have told me I'm matched just got to go and gets treatment plan and drugs might have a few weeks delay as were abroad but looks like we're getting on this roller coaster again after a few weeks of doubts and deciding to adopt but the. Had the call today and as my recipient got bfp it's made me decide we have to give it another go

Hope everyone else is getting on ok x


----------



## jayne682

HI all, sorry i've not been on for a while. How is everyone getting on? Good luck Harper with your next try xx

I wanted to ask you all something, hopefully without any judgements, I went into egg share through money really and wanting to have a baby with my husband. I already have one child. Ive been for all the bloods and they are all fine. i've been given my gesture to write and i'm having serious doubts. i think its because i have a child and have started to wonder if the recipients baby would look like my child and how i would feel if she got pregnant and i didnt. i be heartbroken but i love my husband and it would be everything for us to have a child. help is it normal feel like this? xxx


----------



## Harper14

Jayne I know it's hard decision and you can only move forward if you feel comfortable with it especially as it can work for your recipient and not you and you have to be prepared to deal with that.

We have just found out that our recipient got bfp on fet and I have to say I feel really happy that although didn't work for us that all was not lost now it has been 6 months since the cycle and when I got bfn I didn't want to know about the recipient but as time passed I did.

I also have a bc so I know how difficult a decision it is, take your time really think it over but if don't regret it for one minute and we are about to start again.

Good luck with whatever you decide 
X


----------



## emamac

Hi tizzy03 - hope you get your results back soon, so u can move forward 

Harper - great news on starting again, and your recipients bfp. Sorry to hear you had a little wobble but glad u r feeling happier now.

Jayne- I felt concerned about it at first but now I feel much better and happy to help someone else. I think filling that form in is the hardest part as it really brings it home. If I u r not comfortable don't do it, it's not worth it. Could u save up? We have ds so I also understand. 
I won't find out about recipient at first. Like harper but I'm sure I will later on 

Afm- I had a lovely holiday and I didn't really think about it at all. Now I'm back and nothing seems to have happened so will be chasing tomorrow I think


----------



## emamac

Eeeeek I've been matched!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harper14

Yay ema great news congratulations - when are you starting treatment?

I've actually been so laid back this time in comparison to the first and it felt like I was always chasing things but this time they are chasing me - got scratch booked for next month then straight into cycle works out quite well as we are in Dubai after scratch but before treatment so I should be nice and relaxed

It won't be long before it all gets going.

Jayne how are you feeling now?

X


----------



## emamac

I've got to ring as soon as AF arrives so they can organise synchronising our cycles. AF should arrive any day so hopefully not long. I was shocked to be honest!! I didn't expect them to say that today. I've had an invoice through today for old clinic to prepare dh frozen sperm for transfer so its all happened today!!

Sounds really good for u too harper, and lovely that its all fell into place so nicely. Have all your tests come back now?

Jayne - hope u are feeling less confused today 

How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## june13

That's great news Emma, you must be excited.

Harper, that's great you have decided to give it another try, best of luck.

Jayne, it's a hard decision and only you and your other half will know if it's right for you. I hope you are feeling a bit better about it.

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone, I hope everyone is getting along well with the stage they are at.

I'm down regging still and hoping with my scan next week that we will be ready for stims. Hoping stims go quick as down regging has dragged a bit xx


----------



## Harper14

Emamac - I said to you that the hardest part & the waiting is for the tests to come back and then be matched but now you are it will fly. 

June - hopefully not long now for you, I didn't down reg but I'm sure once you start stims it will fly

I've not had results back expecting them tomorrow so at least it gives me some time to start any treatment also got to go and get more vitamins today I've told dh that's us back on healthy eating etc ha ha


----------



## emamac

Thanks June- I will be on long protocol, how long have u had to down reg for? That bit does drag a bit. Stims for me last time went really fast though so you are nearly there. 

Good news that your results are in tomorrow harper. I agree got to start eating healthier now and getting plenty of protein!!


----------



## june13

Hi Ema, I've been down regging a week so far, one week left then I'll have my scan to see if we can start stims. Have you got a rough date to start yet?

Harper, that's great you are getting results tomorrow xx


----------



## emamac

Hi June - as soon as AF shows her ugly face then I will know more. Should be any day now. She never arrives when u want her too does she!!


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

Hoping you can help. At what stage of the egg share process do you find out if you are accepted?

Is it after scan and bloods or after your consultation?

I have been counting down the days for my scan and bloods and time seems to be standing still!! It's not until 14th July


----------



## Harper14

I was told on my consultation that as long as all my bloods came back ok then I was accepted so then it was just the 4 week wait for the results

All clinic may differ but that was what mine said some bloods come back first and they need a good amh and if that ok then the chromosome tests need to come back clear then your good to go

Hope that helps x


----------



## Jenbal

Thanks Harper14,

I'm trying with the lister. I guess I just have to keep wishing time away until 14th July!!

Thank you for the response, I am just trying to get as much information as possible as I have no idea what to expect!!

Jen x


----------



## emamac

Hi Jen, 

I was initially accepted once questionnaire and amh ok, then got consultation, which only have if u are likely to be accepted. At consultation I had scan and the blood tests done for cystic fibrosis etc. they took 4 weeks like harper said. At which point It was confirmed I could share. 
Then the waiting to be matched begins!!!


----------



## emamac

How's those results harper??


----------



## Harper14

Hi ema still waiting for them but got scratch appointment for 20th and then start treatment all becoming real again but I have told myself I'm going to try and relax this time round - easier said than done 

X


----------



## emamac

Im trying to stay calm too but i agree it is hard.

Yesterday I sorted out consent forms for sperm transfer and paid courier. Hopefully that will go smoothly now.

Em.x


----------



## emamac

Hi all, 

Found out yesterday I'm starting pill as soon as af arrives and then starting dr on day 21!!! Not long now- if only af would show up. I know she's coming she's just dragging it out now!!


----------



## emamac

Hi all, 

Harper - how's things? Any news on those tests yet?

How's everyone else?

I'm starting dr on 21st !!! Ec booked for w/c 18/8 eeek!!

X


----------



## Harper14

I'm getting so frustrated still no sign of af I was due Friday - ahh why is it when you want it never comes

I'm booked for scratch end of the month and then start stims so I'll prob be month behind you - surprisingly I'm not stressing though 

Struggling trying to cut the wine & chocolate out ahh!!


----------



## june13

That's so exciting Ema, not long to go. Are you having the scratch.

Harper, I know what you mean about the chocolate although they say eating it in pregnancy makes the baby happy so I'm figuring when I get my bfp I'll go back it then lol.

I didn't have a great day, my lady wasn't ready so couldn't start stims today. I know it's silly but I got really upset as have felt really awful with headaches from down reg and just wanted to start stims. Everything has been put back a week, I feel for my lady though as they said she's been finding down reg awful too. On a good note though they said my lining thinned nicely and just from what they saw 8 follies one side and 6 other and that's without her being able to see whole of the ovary on each side. Praying for lots of follies when it comes to ec xx


----------



## Harper14

Oh jane I understand why you were upset I remember on the first cycle I got so upset and frustrated with every little thing that felt a set back but take the good from it with regards to your lining and it's only another week.

Good point about the chocolate I can keep indulging every so often but wine is my vice and I am going to struggle to let go (I soild like an alcoholic ha ha)

Well still no sign of af for me that's a week late normally I would be testing but I know I'm not pregnant it's just frustrating it's not yet arrived ahh!!

Rant over as I said had this been the first time round I would be having a meltdown but surprisingly I'm fairly relaxed......so far

X


----------



## emamac

Oh harper - I know how u feel af messed me around last week. I was expecting her last Friday and she didn't show till Tuesday! I even poas Sunday which was obvs bfn but thought it might bring her on quicker. Think I ov'd late because of flying. Hope she arrives soon. Also know what u mean about eating healthily. I'm struggling with caffeine. Been better with food because I go to slimming world and have got back on track with eating so I can get back in target before I start. I know how bloated I got with stims last time. 

June - sorry to hear you have to wait another week. I would feel the same. Brilliant news about your follies and lining though. I'm not having a scratch. It's a new thing to me as they didn't do it when I had Ivf last time and I think I'm going to take my chances as don't fancy it much!!


----------



## june13

Thank you Harper and Ema, it's nice to know I wasn't being totally ridiculous getting upset. It's just I set myself goals with ivf, I think right just one more week of so and so then it's on to the next step. Wasn't expecting a glitch so soon but hey ho roll on next week lol.

Harper that annoying with af, mine is always dead on 30 days but last ivf it messed around.  I'm trying to relax about this cycle, any tips are very welcome 

Welcome lucky, I'm not sure what lister are like but herts and essex have been fantastic with dates, I could choose times to suit etc as I have school runs and my husband needs time off work. Hopefully you can fit in scans etc around work times xx


----------



## Harper14

june - you are not being ridiculous if there one thing i have learned with all this is even the smallest set back can stress you out and as much as I know its a cliche try not to allow it - you will soon be on your way with it. hopefully the rest will be plain sailing - wishful thinking eh?

emamac - i know thats what happened with me as we were on holiday last month (and i had hystoroscopy before we went) so it always messes af up when we fly, i tested today (not because I thought it would be BFP - knew for a fact that it wasn't as my dh been away on business all month) and low and behold BFN but AF arrived an hour later - so funny how that always works (costs you 7.00 for the privilege) but yay AF arrived we can still have scratch and start treatment plan - very exciting times.

lucky - welcome - i was the same as you last week i just got a promotion the week before treatment started and i didn't tell work i was stressing but luckily enough it worked ok. i didn't need to go in as much as i thought and when i did i went in really early and was back in work for 10am so no one really noticed and then i took a few days after EC and that was all, so don't stress about it.

I have resorted to spritzers I am blaming the sunny weather I always fancy a glass after work, we have a very sociable life with work, family and friends so drinking wine is just the norm ha ha but I am going to stop after this week although we are in dubai in 3 weeks and i will likely have a few sneaky ones then and no more when we are back until after treatment although it makes me laugh as when i got pregnant naturally with our BC i drunk more wine than i do now - hey ho!!

i am also bad with caffeine (i had a skinny latte today oops) I am going to go to get decaf at the weekend and limit to one a day  

AFM - af arrived woo woo so everything still on track getting very excited now - all being well as i don't DR i should be starting treatment next month with EC to be confirmed tomorrow yippee
x


----------



## emamac

Hello lucky2013, glad things sound good for you, I've heard that the lister is great and always match quickly so I think u should be starting very soon.

Harper - yay for af!! lol - exactly what is thought £7.00 is pricey for getting af to arrive but nearly always works!!

June- hopefully you will feel better tomorrow 

Jayne - what have you decided? 

Em x


----------



## Harper14

Well had a bit of shock heard today cycle starts straight from scratch so scratch in 3 weeks time then northisterone straight away with ec scheduled 20th august 

Starting to panic as I thought I would have another month to eat better cut alcohol out etc but figure it's a good thing as I won't have time to think about it as straight from getting back from holiday we will start stimms - very excited

Sorry no personals on my mobile 

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## emamac

Oh wow harper -  sounds like we will be very close together for ec , might be the same!!


----------



## mle83

Hi ladies, wow so much has happened with you all since I last checked in.

June its looking like you have lots of follies growing so fingers crossed you get a good number of eggs at ec. I see your with Herts and Essex too, they are really good at working appointments around you.

Ema it really wont be all that long before you start dr how exciting

Harper how lovely that as soon as you are back from holiday you start stimms.

Lucky hope you get matched quickly and that you can get your appointments to fit in around your work.

AFM after 4 and half months of waiting I have finally been matched and have the scratch booked for the 12th August, Stimms should start 27th and ec on the 10th of September. Was beginning to think it was never going to happen but so happy that I finally have some dates to start.
x


----------



## emamac

Fantastic news mle83 that will come round quick x


----------



## june13

Ooh it's all starting to happen on our thread, lots of start dates which is fantastic. Have everything crossed for us all that we get our lovely bfps. So exciting  xx


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations mle looks like we will all be starting around the same time - how exciting
X


----------



## emamac

June - how's things going now?

Harper - when's your scratch? 

Getting close for me now roll on 21st!!


----------



## Harper14

My scratch is next Tuesday but I've got a really busy week next week so it will fly then stims start when were back holiday. I'm on anti biotics for hidden c test & making me feel really crappy but need to stick with it because if I don't then I'll think that was the reason if it failed.

21st is not long away emamac you must be getting excited

Hope everyone else is getting on ok x


----------



## emamac

Good luck for Tuesday. Sorry you are feeling crappy. Like u say, hopefully worth it though.


----------



## june13

Hiya, I'm still down regging .  I'm waiting for our lady to have a bleed before I can move onto stims, it's really dragging now. Never though we would be on down reg so long. Praying for good news Monday. At least I will be roughly cycling with everyone else  x


----------



## Harper14

June hopefully won't be too much longer off you - I have a feeling we could all be around the same time x


----------



## emamac

Sorry to hear that June fx it won't be much longer x


----------



## june13

Thank you ladies, I'm trying to not expect to hear anything tomorrow so I don't get upset if we don't. I'm panicking as we have a holiday booked mid august and I don't want ec to fall at same time x


----------



## emamac

Oh June - I can understand your concern. I really hope u do hear something any day x


----------



## mle83

June I really hope you hear from your clinic soon and hope you can start treatment soon and not have it interfere with your holiday.

Harper I hope you are feeling better now.

Ema its really not long until you start now, you must be getting so excited.

How have you ladies been getting on with preparing to start treatment. I have given up on tea/coffee and I haven't found that too difficult, its the chocolate I struggle to give up. I have the scratch 4 weeks today and hope to lose some weight in these 4 weeks x


----------



## Harper14

Hi mle I feel a little better I've got another 3 weeks of tablets   I've been trying to be good cut down on caffeine & wine but still having chocolate I'm on holiday next week and I'm going to relax and not be as strict as I was first time I'm just going to try eating healthy and still enjoy the odd treat. Last time I done everything by the book and it was bfn so hopefully this time me being relaxed will be benificial. Although I will drink milk again in stims as I do think that will help.


Ema - not long now for you!!

June any news how are you getting on?


----------



## emamac

I'm getting really excited thanks, I've got my meds being delivered tomorrow. Start Dr on Monday!

Glad u are getting used to anti biotics harper - hope u have a lovely holiday.

Mle - I'm drinking one cup of green tea in the morning and a little bit of chocolate. I'm drinking 2.5 ltrs of water a day. Otherwise not getting too hung up on it, like harper. Last time I didn't even know this stuff about diet so just carried on as normal!


----------



## june13

Mle,Ema and Harper, Thank you im waiting for clinic to call today to see what they are going to do, have a bad feeling they may canx this cycle as my lady isnt responding to down regging . Just dont know how im going to face starting all over again if it comes to that, just feels like ive been injecting for nothing the past month. 

On the up side i do feel like the down regging has helped me lose some weight, i have been eating better but chocolate is still the one thing im drawn to lol.

Harper, Hope you have a lovely holiday.

Ema, How exciting that you get your drugs tomorrow, then it all begins 

Mle, That 4 weeks will fly by then you, bet you are wishing the weeks away like me xx


----------



## Harper14

Oh  June I hope you don't have to cancel but look on the bright side at least it won't be for nothing if you losing weight (expensive & emotional way to lose weight) good luck for the call I hope it's good news.

Ema you have just reminded me to drink more water!! That's one thing I did do last time and I think helped. I also don't feel as sick today on antibiotics yay!!! Maybe I'm getting used to them. Good job seen as I've got 3 weeks left.

Tried non alcoholic wine last night - vile  it was worth a try.

X


----------



## emamac

Ha ha I will not bother trying that then! I was wondering if the non alcoholic kopperburg might be ok. I love the strawberry and lime one! Bet it tastes nothing like!!
I've downloaded an app called water balance. It's really good as u have to put in every drink u have. If u have tea or coffee it knocks down what u have already had for the day so it makes me lay off tea!!

I hope they don't have to cancel June x


----------



## djjim22

Hi girls, I posted on this thread a while ago and was waiting on another scan before I could be considered for egg sharing. Well, had the scan two weeks ago and everything was fine so had amh test, got results back yesterday at 3.02. I'm devastated. They've said I can still go ahead with egg sharing on a really high dose of stimms but I'm worried now that I won't respond. So back to clinic in two weeks for chromosome bloods. More waiting! Hope everyone else is doing well.xx


----------



## Harper14

the kopperburg is really nice it tastes kind of the same its wine that doesn't  I am going to aim for 2 litres a day again and a litre of milk thats what i don't last time.

djjimm - don't get too down at least your clinic are still able to take you as a sharer and if they get your protocol right I am sure you will respond well have they said what happens if you don't have enough follicles would they still let you do a cycle or cancel? thats what you need to know really
x


----------



## emamac

Oooh thanks harper I will get some 

Djjimm - I'd agree with harper, it's great that they are still happy to accept you, so try not to worry. The waiting for your next bloods is the worst. Approx 4 weeks, but hopefully after that it will be plain sailing for u x


----------



## mle83

Djjimm your clinic wouldn't have accepted you if they didn't think you would respond well to the treatment. Finger's crossed all your other tests come back ok and then you can get matched.

I really must try and drink more water especially as I was hospitalised with OHSS on my last cycle. I have heard whey protein is supposed to help prevent OHSS, does anyone know when in the cycle you take it dr or stimms? x


----------



## djjim22

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It does really help speaking to people who are going through the same things doesn't it. I know I'm so lucky they have accepted me. If I don't get enough follicles then I have the choice of either abandoning the cycle or paying to continue and keep all the eggs for myself. I think the result was such a kick in the teeth as I (naively!) thought that it would be fine. BTW sorry just to hijack the thread! I can't wait to be in the position to offer advice to others just starting out as at the moment I feel I'm always asking for advice and not giving anything in return!xx


----------



## june13

Thank you ladies, they emailed to say our lady is having another scan tomorrow so won't hear what they are planning to do till then.

Djjim, don't worry about your AMH like the others said they have accepted you. I've got high AMH and my first cycle I only got 6 eggs out of over 20 follies. I think each cycle can be different and my clinic accepted me as they believe my trigger didn't mature follies as I was on a trial drug.

Male, I'm the same keep forgetting to drink loads. I'm petrified of ohss and had the still lucozade last cycle as it has electrolytes in it to replace the salt along with plenty of water. I got very bloated but think it helped xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks june13, fingers crossed you get some positive news today.xx


----------



## Harper14

June hope you get some good news today. 

Djjim - ask away I was the same on my first cycle and thanks to this forum you learn so much. I can imagine how you felt but everyone responds different I have a very high amh but responded slow to begin with so you need to try and be positive, if anything this process has taught me it's to relax stressing will not help and believe me last time I stressed about everything so I know it's easier said than done but you have to take the positives and the fact you are accepted is great news 

X


----------



## june13

Just had the call we have been waiting for, stims stat tonight!!!!. So relieved and excited, our lady hadnt even had another bleed but her lining has thinned. So pleased we can all move onto the next stage and hopefully get lots of lovely follies. I cant remember from last cycle, how much protein should i be getting and how much water? xx


----------



## mle83

That's fantastic news June, I was never advised as to how much protein to have but was told to drink 2-3 litres of water a day. Thanks for the tip regarding still Lucozade I will give it a try.

Djjim its natural to ask questions, I am so thankful for all the people on ff who answered my questions on my first cycle it really helped me

x


----------



## Harper14

june - yay great news how exciting on to stimms I was told 60g of protein and 2-3 litres of water I also drunk 1 litre of milk a day (skimmed milk) and remember hot water bottle I was convinced this helped my little follicles grow and I got 18 eggs all of good quality so it must have worked. try not to get too stressed out with it just make sure you drink the water if there is anything that you do.

keep us posted

x


----------



## djjim22

June13, that's great news!

I'm feeling much more positive following your comments, thank you.xx


----------



## june13

Mle, thank you. I have the orange lucozade sport. I tried the red, raspberry I think and it was vile lol.

Harper, thank you for the tips. I'm going to do all of them. I felt a bit silly tonight with my hot water bottle on my tummy and the fan on as I was so hot haha.

Djjim, glad you are feeling more positive. Ivf is such a roller coaster but I keep reading the diarys on here of ladies who had success and it gives me hope xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Sorry to butt in!;-) just a quick question, when do you use the water bottle on your tummy? For how long and how warm? 

Thanks


----------



## Harper14

Olive - I didn't use at first then when I went for scan day 5 they were growing slowly so clinic advised it and by the next time I had lots more and all good size so I def think that this helped!

I will def do again but it was winter last time so I'm not sure for comfortable it will be in the summer ha ha 
X


----------



## mle83

Olive like Harper I cycled in the winter and used a hot water bottle in the evenings when I started stimms and I got 22 eggs so I think it did help. 
I will try it again this time too but it will be uncomfortable now its summer x


----------



## emamac

Wow fab news June- I'm so pleased for you 

Djjim - ask away as the other ladies said. We don't mind at all.

Ive heard powerade is meant to be good to avoid ohss, prob similar to lucosade. 
Also heard 65g of protein. U can google how much protein there is in things!

I've got my drugs and sperm should be transferred Monday, I do my first injection Monday night ahhhh!!!


----------



## olivepuppy

Thanks guys, probably quite uncomfortable to do that atm! But may be worth a go anyway!


----------



## june13

Olive, hi I'm just using it at night when I'm watching tv. It is ridiculously hot though with this weather but I'm hoping it helps.

Ema, thank you, never thought I'd get to this stage. Great news about your drugs, wow you aren't far behind me 

I've had some twinges tonight, is that normal on day 2. Don't remember it till later in my first cycle? xx


----------



## emamac

Think it can be June. Sounds promising x


----------



## emamac

How's things going June ?

Harper - when do u go on holiday?

I'm really nervous about tomorrow - can't believe I'm doing this again - never thought I would. I'm also worrying about our little amp of sperm being transferred tomorrow. Hope it arrives all ok :/


----------



## june13

Hi Ema, so exciting that you start tomorrow. Hope all goes well with the amp being transferred.

I'm now on day 5 of stims and feeling quite bloated. First scan is wednesday, not sure what to expect. I think is stimmed for 11 days last time, has anyone heard of less? x


----------



## mle83

Hi ladies,

Ema I hope the amp got transferred okay, hope your first injection goes well tonight.

June13 I stimmed for 11 days last time and I got very bloated but did develop ohss, make sure you drink loads of water. Hope all goes well for your scan on Wednesday, EC will be here before you know it, how exciting x


----------



## Harper14

Ema - how you getting on?

June I stimmed last time for 12 days but I wasn't too bloated I drunk loads of water which I'm convinced helped. Good luck for scan 

I've for scratch tomorrow afternoon then treatment starts Wednesday very exciting

X


----------



## mle83

Harper good luck for your scratch tomorrow and starting your treatment x


----------



## june13

Mle, I'm drinking about 2-3 litres, did you still get ohss even though you drank lots of water?

Harper, good luck with the scratch. It's exciting you are starting 

Ema, how did your first injection go? x


----------



## mle83

June I was told to drink more than 2-3 litres and I was, I think what made me sick the fact I was travelling 2 hours each way by train to the clinic so I would drink a large amount of water in the morning then go afew hours not having anything whilst travelling and then drink lots when I got home, maybe if I had spread it out more it might not have got so bad. Finger's crossed it doesn't happen again x


----------



## june13

Thanks Mle I'll remember to spread it out. Two hours each way must have been quite stressful. I travelled into London on my last cycle and that really didn't help, I get very stressed out with the tubes x


----------



## emamac

Hi ladies

Harper - how was scratch, do u start stims tomorrow?

June - how's things going? 

Mle - what's happening with u now hun?

I was fine with first buserelin last night. Feels weird doing dr injections in evening as was morning last time. It all came flooding back how to do it though.
Sperm should have been transferred today but will find out tomorrow if all went ok - I really hope so. It's our only hope!


----------



## mle83

Ema I am glad the injection went well for you. I really hope the sperm transfer goes ok, I am sure it will be. Its all happening for you now. I have the scratch 3 weeks today and will be given my treatment plan then, feels like ages away.


June do you not have to travel as far to your clinic this time? The travelling was really stressful, on EC the train was delayed by 40 minutes which would have been fine as I had took an earlier train in the event this happened but then because the train was delayed they did not stop until London and then I had to find a different train to the clinic. I was in a complete panic and was crying which is very unlike me. I ended up being late but the clinic were so lovely when I got there. Hope nothing like that happens this time 
x


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies the scratch was so much worse than I expected as I have a tilted uterus it was difficult to do but they managed it. I'm stressing about et Beijing difficult again due to my bloody tilted uterus ha ha. I was fine after been a little cramps but sat enjoying sun in the garden all afternoon.

I start northisterone tomorrow and stims first week in aug ema, glad first injection went well we had training again today and dh remembered straight away. Got to pack tonight for Dubai then when I get back the fun begins 

Hope everyone else ok


----------



## emamac

Sorry it was not a pleasant experience harper, let's hope it's worth it tho and that et won't be too awful. What does the northisterone do, is it dr? 
Have a lovely hol, when do u fly?

Mle  - really hope that 3 weeks goes quickly for you x


----------



## Harper14

It's not sore now just at the time apparently the sorer the more effective - hope that's right.

The northisterone is to make you my bleed happens when they want so between 1-4th aug all being well and then start stims day 2 of bleed 

I fly tomorrow which I'm so not prepared for but hoping a week in the sun is what I need just before treatment also going to plan to go away in the 2ww to keep me preoccupied so hopefully I should be mega relaxed - and try and resist poas!!

When do they think your ec will be? X


----------



## mle83

Hi ladies,

Harper I am sorry the scratch was so painful for you, it really is meant to help implantation so it will have been worth it and at least they now know you have a tilted uterus and can hopefully make et less painful for you. Enjoy your holiday.


Ema how's the injection's going, any side effects? I hope the 3 weeks go quickly too x


----------



## djjim22

Sounds like things are really moving forward for everyone. Wishing you all lots of luck.xx


----------



## mle83

Hey djjim how are things with you? x


----------



## emamac

Hi djimm - how r u?

Harper have a fab time. Ec is wc 18th aug all being well. Got my baseline 4th aug.

Mle- no side effects noticed yet but possibly headaches and tiredness but as I get that normally can't tell if it's worse lol! Last time I know I got hot flashes but I can't remember too much else other than that. It was stims where I got all uncomfortable.


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

Ema, glad to hear the injections are going ok. It won't be long till your ec, it will fly by!
Harper, sorry to hear about your experience with the scratch. It does have good results though so hopefully all worth it. Have a great holiday 
Mle, I've only got to drive about 40 minutes away this time and it's so much easier. That's awful what happened last time, like ivf isn't stressful enough!
Djjim, how's things with you?

Afm, first scan today and we have 19 follies over 12mm which are are very happy with. Back Monday for a scan then possible ec Wednesday   xx


----------



## djjim22

Still playing the waiting game, next appointment a week today for chromosome bloods. At what stage did people get matched and treatment plans etc? I've heard of people being matched provisionally whilst waiting for chromosome bloods to come back, but for most it seems to happen once they have bloods back. Just trying to gauge when treatment may start for me.

Fab news about those follies june13!!!!xx


----------



## mle83

Ema glad you aren't experiencing any side effects.

June sounds like you should get a good crop of eggs  

Djjim at my clinic you get matched once all the bloods are back and ok. I was matched within 2 weeks on my first go but this time I have waited almost 5 months to be matched x


----------



## Harper14

Dijmm my clinic don't match until bloods are back but I know some do so it depends which clinic you are at

First time it took 2 weeks for a match this time 3 weeks so really not long try not to worry about it and the min you stop thinking about it things will start moving also chase your bloods they told us they take 4-6 weeks but mine came back just under 3

X


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic news lucky2013! Hopefully things will start to move quickly for you now!xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

I'm with London women's clinic at Darlington. Where are you? I'm back at clinic on wed for chromosome bloods, hoping they don't take too long to come back. Just want to get started now! Lovely to hear everyone else's journeys really coming on!xx


----------



## mle83

That's wonderful you have been matched lucky, the waiting is just horrible so its such a relief to get the dates treatment starts. Hope all goes well for you.

Djjim I hope you aren't kept waiting too long for your blood results and you get to start your journey soon x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi we r about to start egg sharing at bourn hall. We r just waiting to hear back about our health questionnaire then we can arrange bloods etc. We r very lucky to have 4 year old twins who r a result of icsi at Barts. Now that they start school in sept we r ready to jumper back on the roller coaster ride of fertility treatment. It was all new to us last time as the twins were our first attempt but bit nervous this time as know exactly what we will be going through. Anyone else at bourn?? How long did it take to hear back bout health questionnaire? Thanks x


----------



## emamac

Hi lucky - good to hear your news well done on being matched its the best feeling!

Willow - I'm with bourn. They were quite quick with the health questionnaire, about a week I think. Then had amh with them which was quite quick too. Then had consultation within about a month, had scan, bloods and councilling at the same time. Four week wait for chromosome bloods, but then matched very quickly, about 2 weeks.

We also had a successful if/icsi at Bart's!

Hi mle, and djimm.

Hope u r having a fab hol harper

AFM, well i was in a foul mood yesterday, with a stinking headache, but AF arrived today and I heard symptoms can be worse while Dr. I felt much better today although cried at work lol. #emotionalwreck already


----------



## willow07_123

Emamac thanks for letting me know it hopefully won't be too long to wait. It was very stressful at Barts!! Off on hoilday for a week now so catch when home xx


----------



## emamac

Have a fab hol willow x


----------



## djjim22

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. Yes lucky2013 I've just been trying to keep busy! Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for places close to London but what a fab idea to do some nice nights away during your treatment 'holiday!'. Hopefully that will help you relax during those two weeks.xx


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, I'm afraid I've got a bit behind with the news but I hope everyone is well and staying positive for cycles or upcoming ones.

We had a scan today and  I have 20 follies over 18 mm so trigger is Wednesday and EC Friday, so nervous now!

How many embies is everyone thinking of having put back 1 or 2? Xx


----------



## mle83

June it sounds like you should get lots of lovely eggs, you must be so excited/nervous for next week. 
Out of my 11 eggs last time 10 fertilised but seemed to not be growing well so I had 2 three day embryos put back they both took. I will see what the clinic advise as to what to have put back this time.
Have you decided whether to go with 1 or 2? x


----------



## djjim22

June13 good news about the follies! Will be thinking of you and have fingers crossed they turn into some beautiful eggs then embryos for you!
Also interested to see how many embryos others put back. mle83, did the clinic advise 2 because they were day three embryos? I think in my head I've thought long and hard and think if they are day three and may opt for two, but if I get to day 5 then only one (hoping I actually get any embryos at all!) But will also listen hard to what the clinic suggests.xx


----------



## mle83

The clinic advised me to have 2 put back as they weren't the best grade, I wasn't expecting them both to take but was over the moon they did. I am thinking along the same lines as you as in have 2 if they are 3 day and 1 if I get to blast this time. It really is difficult to know what to do for the best, guess we should just see what our clinic's advise.

I will keep my finger's crossed we all get lots of eggs and embryo's and a positive result at the end of the dreaded 2ww x


----------



## djjim22

That's all that counts really isn't it, as long as one little embryo takes and turns into one healthy baby... that would be the best outcome. Fingers crossed for everyone.xxx


----------



## pollita

Hello!

Can't remember if I've introduced myself on this thread or not, but I'm 29, single and just been accepted for egg-sharing at CRGW in Cardiff. VERY excited, and nervous of course (especially the needles, I don't handle them very well)

Only got officially accepted after blood test results on Friday so hoping to hear that a couple/person has chosen me soon to get the ball rolling and start it all properly. 

I'm glad there are threads like this to make us realise that we aren't really alone in this


----------



## mle83

Hello pollita,

Congratulations on getting accepted, hope you get matched soon. I was worried about the needles but they honestly aren't that bad, just focus on why you are doing it. 

It is good to have threads like these for support x


----------



## june13

Mle, I'm so excited and can't wait for Friday but at the same time nervous, mostly for the needle in the hand for sedation. We were thinking along the same lines to see what quality they are as to one or two. We had two early blasts that weren't even graded last time so hoping for better quality.

Djjim, thank you. It's so nerve wracking at every stage isn't it. We worry about amount of follies, then if they go to blast, then how many too put back. Ivf is by no means easy, like you both said fingers crossed for us to all get our lovely bfps.

Pollita, welcome and congrats on being accepted. It's so nice having others to talk to for advice and like you say the support of people who know exactly where you are coming from. It's hard talking to people who don't know about ivf as they can't relate to how you feel or what you experience. I love checking on here to see how everyone is doing x


----------



## emamac

Wow that's fab June good luck for Friday. I think I will take clinics advice. They are happy for me to have 2 back whatever so I guess we will see what we get! I hope I get a good response like you though June, u have done fantastically well. x

Welcome pollita- congrats on being accepted, it is very nerve wracking but exciting too. The needles really are fine. I just pinch an inch lol, jab it in quick and then push it in slowly. Simple x

Hi everyone else x

(Still got another week of dr here)


----------



## june13

Thanks Ema, getting quite nervous now as to how Friday will be. I worry about everything, how many eggs, how many fertilise and then getting to blast. I'm trying not to think to much about it but with trigger tonight it's hard not to. Once you get to stims your cycle will fly by, mine has xx


----------



## djjim22

Yes lucky2013 the sperm shopping does get overwhelming doesn't it. I've decided just to wait until I need to order it as the donors change all the time and don't want to get my heart set on one for it then to disappear when I come to order. Plus, it's such a hard thing to do isn't, trying to decided what the most important characteristics are to match!

June13 good luck for trigger and for egg collection on fri! Will keep everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I apologise for being no good with individual responses but thinking of you all!

I had my chromosome bloods taken today... had to get the consultant to take the bloods as my veins are so terrible! Just hope they got enough as don't want to have to go all the way back for an insufficient sample! So they've said I've now got a five week wait for the results then hopefully it will be all go! How long did people wait between getting results and starting treatment? Also went to see GP today for a bit of advice regarding working during treatment. Not sure how I'm going to fit appointments around work but she has assured me if I find it too difficult she is happy to give me a sick note. How have you all managed with work?xx


----------



## emamac

June - good luck with trigger when do have to do it? What times ec. I will be nervous.

Lucky - never had any probs with microgynon other than weight gain! And I can imagine that would be very overwhelming looking for donor sperm  

Djjim - bloods for me took 4 weeks, then matched within 2 weeks and started following cycle x


----------



## mle83

Lucky I have been on the pill for 5 months this time and I have been getting period like pains every so often. I guess it affects everyone differently. I hope you manage to find somewhere to stay in London and enjoy your treatment vacation.

Djjim my bloods took 4 weeks to come bk and was then like ema matched within 2 weeks and then started treatment the following month.

I am using the clinic's sperm bank because it was so expensive to import it and the clinic's fee's just to handle it were just as bad. Also at my clinic if the sample isn't very good and they need to use ICSI they would charge me an extra £850. Its such a shame because you get so much more information on the donor with Xytex and European sperm bank x


----------



## june13

Lucky, thank you I'll let you all know how it goes Friday. When I was on the pill for two months before down regging I had breakthrough bleeding and af pains, I'd already had af week before so I knew it wasn't that.

Djjim, it must be hard juggling work and scans. Luckily I'm at home with my boys so it's just babysitters I've had to work around and my husband has a shop so that can be a bit tricky getting cover.

Ema, I did my trigger at 9.15 tonight and ec is first thing Friday morning at 9.15am. Wish it would hurry up and be Friday so I can stop being nervous lol! x


----------



## emamac

Good luck tomorrow June x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies I'm still in Dubai and on my phone so can't see everyone personals

But I did see that June you have ec today hope it went well.

Emamac how are you getting on?

Quick update from me I have finished northisterone so just waiting for AF then start injections it's all becoming real again x


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, sorry it's taken me ages to post, I went to sleep when I got in and woke at dinner time!. We got 22 eggs, so 11 for us!, couldn't be happier with that and just nervously waiting for the call for fertilisation rates in the morning 

Harper, hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Ema, how's the dr going?

Lucky, sorry to hear you are in pain but so exciting you start next month x


----------



## mle83

Fantastic news June, well done on getting 22 eggs


----------



## djjim22

Fab news June13! Brilliant to hear.xx


----------



## pollita

Wow June, great news about the EC! Crossing my fingers for some good fertilisation tonight


----------



## june13

Thank you ladies, can't sleep now as so nervous!. Got everything crossed, I'll update in the morning  xx


----------



## emamac

Fantastic news June - 11 is great!! Hope you get your call nice and early this morning!

Hope u r having a fab hol harper- not long for I now.

I'm looking forward to my baseline on Monday. Feels like it's getting going then x


----------



## Harper14

June that's an amazing number you must be so happy can't wait to hear the update on fertilisation.

Ema - Monday will soon come round and then things will
Move real quick

Lucky sorry you are in pain I hope the paracetamol helps but like you say it will all be worth it in the end - the things we put ourselves through

Well I'm now on look out for af but for the first time ever don't feel stressed out about it I actually still feel very relaxed I keep wondering when I'll start getting anxious but maybe because it's second time round I know what to expect - I'm hoping this continues

Hope everyone else is ok? 

X


----------



## june13

Sorry it's taken me ages to update today, they injected 10 as 1 immature and out of that we have 8 fertilised!. So nervous about tomorrow's update as they will tell us about quality and how many still going.

Ema, hope tomorrow goes quickly for you so then it's your scan day, good luck.

Harper, that's great you are more relaxed this time, I need to be more like that.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## emamac

Wow 8 is great June they are doing fab hope update good today. 

Glad u are chilled harper x


----------



## mle83

June 8 is a really good number 

Ema I hope the baseline scan tomorrow goes well x


----------



## Harper14

June - fab news keep us posted does your clinic go to blast or day 3?

Ema - good luck tomorrow for the scan

X


----------



## emamac

Thanks everyone x


----------



## june13

Ema, good luck for tomorrow 

Lucky and Mle, thank you we are so thrilled with the way it's going.

Harper, they do 3 day and blast transfer at our clinic. They tell us tomorrow morning what they will go for.

Our call today was great, of the 8, 1 is slo and hadn't progressed but not discarded yet. Out of the 7 remaining, we have a 2 cell and a 3 cell that are average and 5, 4 cells which are top quality. Hoping for more good news in the morning  x


----------



## june13

We are going to blast! The 5 good quality are still progressing 
So our transfer is Wednesday, they put one back if good quality or 2 if average.

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## mle83

Great news your going to blast June, hope you get some great quality ones. You must be over the moon  

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## djjim22

That's fantastic news June13! Good luck for wed! 

Emamac hope scan went well today!xx


----------



## emamac

Wow great news June - really great! Sound like you've got a good strong bunch there.

Afm - baseline went well. lining nice and thin and 9 follies on one side and 11 on the other so a good start. I start stims Thursday and will have next scan next Tuesday. So nearly there. Thought I'd start stims today so I was quite surprised but I wonder if it's cos I'm egg sharing, they may be keeping me in line with recipient. x


----------



## Harper14

June yay fab news on the blasts try relaxing now until transfer

Ema - good news on the scan don't worry too much they will have their reasons we will prob be stimms exact same time as I can feel at due and I start stims the next day 

I'm back from holiday and all relaxed so hoping it will continue like this 

X


----------



## emamac

Glad u are all relaxed harper. Hope u had a lovely time. That will be good if we start stims together x


----------



## june13

Thank you ladies, we are in tomorrow at 11.50 for transfer. Quite nervous and excited at the same time. I'm going to be a nervous wreck when it's test time.

Ema, that's great your lining is thin and they kept me going longer on down reg but they thought it worked in my favour with the amount of mature follies.

Harper, that's great you had a relaxing holiday. We go away in a week in a half so doing it in reverse lol.

Djjim,lucky and Mle,, what's happening with you at the moment? x


----------



## pollita

Good luck for tomorrow, June! I bet you're very excited and anxious, but keep focus on what the beautiful result will hopefully be  Have they/you decided how many you'll be transferring? You have some great numbers from your previous posts!


----------



## Harper14

June good luck tomorrow how many are you transferring? Does that mean your on holiday for the 2ww? You have done it the best way if so as at least you will be distracted, we are hoping to go away both weekends I between to try and keep me sane ha ha 

Ema I think we will both be Thursday I've not come in today but it feels imminent so tomorrow is likely 

Lucky I think I should be stimming Thursday, it won't be much longer it will soon come round and at least you have time to get your body ready I feel like this time I've been much more relaxed and now I'm worried that I should have been stricter but hey nothing I can do now. I am eating well now and cut out all caffeine/wine etc although my clinic don't advise to stop either 

Hope everyone else is well

X


----------



## mle83

Wishing you all the best today June, so exciting. Hope you have lots to keep you distracted during the 2ww.

Ema sounds like things are going really well for you too, you will be starting stimms before you know it.

Harper I think that you going into this as relaxed as possible is the best thing you can do. Weekends away during the 2ww is a good plan, hope it will keep you sane! 

Lucky I know what you mean about wishing time away so you can start, but like harper said at least it gives us time to get our bodies ready. 

Djjim have you had your blood test results yet?

Pollita I hope you get matched soon 

Next week I have the scratch and hopefully start dr that day too  x


----------



## djjim22

Wow, so much seems to be happening for everyone at the moment! I can't keep up! 

June13, I hope transfer has gone well today. How many did you end up transferring?

Emamac & Harper14  hopefully once you both start stimming the process will start to speed up for you both!

Lucky2013 hope the wait to start isn't dragging to much for you? Have you started looking at sperm yet? I also need donor sperm and keep looking at profiles every so often but think I will just wait until I need to order it as the profiles seem to change all the time!

Mle83 Have you chosen your sperm yet? Not sure at what point in the process they advice you to get it.

Pollita, hopefully you will be matched soon! It must be awful waiting for that phone call.

Hope everyone else is well if I've forgotten anyone!

I'm still waiting for blood results, they said five weeks so another four to go! Just hoping they come back sooner!xx


----------



## emamac

Hi everyone

June - hope today went well hun x


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

I am officially pupo!!, we had two put back on recommendation of the clinic. They were good blast but not top quality and one slightly better than the other. I felt awful afterwards and was sick on the way home!. How embarrassing as I made my hubbie pull into the layby. Bit better now, they kept us waiting  an hour and half so it be something to do with a full bladder all that time on top of being bloated.

Lucky, my af has got lighter and it hasn't affected my linning so hopefully it won't be a problem.

Ema and Harper, excited for Thursday for you.

Polite and Djjim, I hope you don't have to wait much longer, I know how frustrating it can be.

Mle, fingers crossed you can start next week. I have lots of comedies to watch so it should keep me bust. Test day is next Friday x


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations june13!xx


----------



## Harper14

yay june congratulations I hope you are getting some rest and enjoy being PUPO - I remember when I had my transfer I had drunk so much water and we were early I was desperate so in the end had to go and then drink loads again in the next half hour so this time I am going to take it steady with the water and drink most of it in the clinic instead of the car as its such a horrible feeling.

djjm i would def chase after 3 weeks they told me the same and my bloods came back after 3 weeks but i don't think they would have called me if i didn't chase so its def worth a phone call.

mle it will soon come around once you have your scratch 

lucky try not to stress about the lining, mine was the opposite and slightly too thick so i panicked and have been reading so much and then panic myself your baseline scan should give you an indication of the lining and i am sure its much easier to treat thin lining than thick so try not to worry - good luck with the scratch I have had that done and only heard good things

Polita - hope you get matched soon then it will fly

AFM - still no bloody sign of AF ha ha all my relaxation is starting to pass (think its got something to do with being back at work after 10 days in Dubai and jet lag but it also means I can't start STIMS aHH......Im hoping it will be here by at least the weekend. Its times like this I need a wine!! might send DH to the supermarket for non alcho kopperberg (sorry for the slight rant)

Ema - good luck for stims tomorrow looks like I won't be joining you the same day  hopefully not much longer for me

x


----------



## emamac

Yippee June well done on being pupo! Did u get any frosties? Sorry u felt so sick on the way home.

Harper - has af arrived for u?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## emamac

Sorry harper - totally missed a whole page of posts lol! Sorry af still not here she truly is a witch 

Lucky - yes I will be glad to start tomorrow. Feeling quite fed up on buserelin so the reduction of that will be welcome. 

x


----------



## Vimto78

I haven't been on here for a little while, I've had a break of a couple of months from the ivf scene after our last round of ivf/egg sharing didn't work out for us! 
But now I'm on day 2 of stimms for our next round...ICSI this time.....PRAYING we will get lucky this time! And hoping I escape the dreaded OHSS as I'm at a high risk because of the high AMH/polycystic ovaries.....
Its good to come back on here and get back into it and learn of other peoples journeys....
wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## Harper14

Welcome vimto you sound very similar stage to some of us. I also on my second cycle first one egg share wasn't succesful so hoping for better luck this time - good luck to you

June - how you feeling today?

Ema - how exciting you start stimms today

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## emamac

Welcome vimto - I start stims tonight so not far behind you. How r u finding it? Are Union gonal f?

Harper - any sign of af yet? 

June - how r U today? 

How's everyone else x

I'm excited to start stims tonight but nervous because this is where the roller coaster really starts!


----------



## Harper14

YAY AF ARRIVED TONIGHT SO I CAN START I CANT START INJECTIONS UNTIL SAT NIGHT AS TOMORROW WILL BE CLASSED AS DAY 1 BUT I AM RELEIVED THAT AF ARRIVED I STARTED WORRYING THAT THE ANTI BIOTICS AND SCRATCH MIGHT HAVE CAUSED HAVOC. 

HERE GOES.......

X


----------



## emamac

Whoop whoop harper!!


----------



## june13

Harper, so exciting that you can start Saturday, let the fun begin!
Ema, how was your injection, not long  and you will be pupo too
Lucky, we only had two left and were slower. So didn't freeze any. To be honest financially egg share is better for us.
Vimto, welcome back. I know it's hard after a bfn so time away always helps.
Djjim, thank you. How are you?

Afm, feeling much better today, still bloated though. Really worrying about test day, our blasts weren't top quality so panicking a bit x


----------



## mle83

Harper so glad you can start stimms, it goes really quick from then.

Djjim I will sort the sperm out when I go for the scratch, I will tell them what  characteristics I want and I will get an e-mail with all the options. I know I will not have the same donor I used last time, the sperm sample was crap and the clinic had to do ICSI.

June I really wouldn't panic I had two 3 day embryos that were only 6 cells put in and both took, the fact you have got to blast is great. I am keeping my finger's crossed for a BFP for you  x


----------



## Harper14

June I really wouldn't worry I had top quality put back last time and it was bfn and then others have not so good out back and it takes I really don't believe it makes much difference just keep positive thoughts!

I'm so excited for tomorrow then I'm back at clinic tues for bloods

Ema - how did first injections go?

One question for everyone I am going to have 2 transferred this time (if we are lucky enough to have 2) does anyone know if I only had 2 on day 3 what benefits are there going to blast? If I am putting both back anyway would day 3 not be better? I'm hoping we have more but just incase

Xx


----------



## june13

Mle and Harper, thank you for your posts that's reassuring. I'm going to try and forget about it till test day, lol like I will manage that!!

Harper, at the clinic they said blastocyst is a selection process as if you have  quite a few at the same level they wouldn't be able to work out what would most likely be the best. If there was a clear leader on day 3 we would have had it put back then x


----------



## emamac

First injection was fine. Is it poss to have cramps today after 1st injection - I did but surely just coincidence and not stims related??!

I will be back for my first stims scan tues. 

Harper - I'm having 2 put back if we have that many this time. It could be our last chance at this so I want to give it everything I can. If I had 2 on day three I'd put them back then and not wait till blast x

June - try to keep positive hun they will take!! Watch some funny films/programmes. Laughter is meant to help!! Have some treats and do lots of nice things to keep occupied x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi guys, 
Hope everyone is well today? 
emamac - how's it going?! I'm on day 4 of stimms now, so we must be very close together! I'm on Merional, I'm defo feeling things beginning to happen already. In for a scan on Monday to see what's happening and quite possible they will put me on the second daily injection of Cetrotide to stop ovulation. 
Are most of you girls on long protocol? I'm on the short protocol off my natural cycle, so after the initial waiting around (which seems to last forever!) it all seems to happen quite fast, was only injecting for about 9 days on my last round. 
Xxx


----------



## Harper14

vimto I am on short protocol which i was on last time it happens very quick - from memory they put me on cetrotide day 6/7 and then ec day 12 so you really are not injecting for long at all - luckily.

I am the same this time, start injections tonight got bloods tuesday, scan friday then EC prove booked for next tuesday (all being well)

can't believe how close in treatment some of us are - how exciting 

ema - thanks for the advice that is what i thought, i am hoping i will have more as I got 18 last time (9 each egg share) and of my 9 I got 5 to blast so hopefully that will be similar this time round. 

Major dilemma next week I am bridesmaid on Sunday (hoping i don't bloat too much and my dress fits) but DH does my injections (I can't do them) the wedding is 1.5 hours away and all the ladies are staying with the bride the night before (we are leaving in the morning) i need to try and think firstly a reason why DH is coming up on the Saturday night and then why we are both not drinking (we both always drink at social events so this will be a shock for people agh) any ideas would be gratefully appreciated 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper, I'm generally not a very confident driver if it's a route I either don't know or if it's a really busy motorway, so my other half always drives me about! In fact, he drives to every appointment at our fertility clinic because although it's only a 45 minute drive, it's down the M6 which I hate!! You could use that excuse!
Or perhaps that you have plans for the following day that involve both of you to be up and out early? 
And then, of course, there's the "I'm on antibiotics" excuse...lol
Xx


----------



## emamac

Vimto - I'm on long protocol so I've been injecting since 21st July and now on day 3 of gonal f. 

Harper - don't know what to suggest about your dilemma - is there no way u could learn to go injections for just one night? I wouldn't let dh do mine lol! Gl for stims tonight x

How r u feeling June?


----------



## june13

Ema, I'm not bad thank you. Just so emotional lol, must be the cyclogest as I don't remember this from last time!. Time is dragging for me this weekend but trying to keep busy. You are whiz zing by with your stims, soon be ec 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the weekend x


----------



## emamac

I'm trying to second guess when my stim scans will be. Do u think if my first one is tues then I might be in thurs and sat? 

Sorry u r feeling emotional June


----------



## Harper14

I go for a scan at my clinic day 7 then day 10 if that helps

How you feeling x


----------



## emamac

Thanks harper, they have confused me and I didn't think to ask !

I'm ok. Getting lots of twinges already. How was your first stim injection last night?


----------



## Harper14

I've done two now and feel absolutely fine it helps it's been over a weekend I'm also drinking lots of milk which if starting to make me feel slightly sick.

When are you back at the clinic

X


----------



## Vimto78

I've had my day 7 scan today, 14 decent size follicles and a few small ones! I've now started the Cetrotide and back in Wednesday for my next scan with possible egg collection on Friday...eeeeeek!!!


----------



## Harper14

Yay vimto that's fab news you should have lots of eggs time ec comes around - fingers crossed 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper! I hope so! 
Why the milk by the way? Xx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days... sounds like everyone is having fab news lately. Lots of positive comments. Hope they continue that way. Vimto, Harper, Emamac, things seem to be on there way for you! And June13, not long until test day, hope you're managing to keep occupied!xxx

I'm still waiting for results, hasn't even been two weeks yet! TBH really struggling at the moment, I'm sure I'll feel better once I've offloaded on here (and apologies for doing so). Just feeling like I have the weight of the world on my shoulders. Think this whole fertility thing is hard to go through when others don't know what's going on. I'm a very open and honest person normally and share most things with people (within reason!) but really struggling with work at the moment. I seem to be coping ok in general, but as soon as I set foot into work my mind is completely elsewhere and I just can't concentrate. The majority of people at work don't know what I'm going through and not sure I want them too yet as I don't want my boss to know about IVF but most of them have realised I'm 'not myself' and keep asking whats up. I've perfected the answer of 'I've got alot on my mind at the moment!'xx


----------



## emamac

Good news vimto - sounds like it's going well for u.

Harper I'm in tomorrow hun, how about u?

Djjim - sorry you are feeling so down. It is hard. I have told a few select people just so I can talk about it to them. They don't really get it but are very supportive. I haven't told dh they know because he would go mad but it helps me and I trust them. Between them and this board it's all that keeps me sane! Lol


----------



## djjim22

Thanks emamac. Yes luckily i work with a handful of close friends who know so when we're at work tifether it helps but I work shifts so when they're not in its hard. It doesn't help the fact i work with babies and also work with a girl who has just been through successful IVF and was very open about her journey so everyone is being very supportive to her with her pregnancy (obviously I wouldn't want anyone to be anything other).xx


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks emamac, hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow x

djjim - I've only told one person at work, and he's a relative! and being a man, he's not overly interested in talking about it with me anyway..lol...apart from that, I'm the only female at work, so it can be quite a lonely place sometimes when I need to vent some emotions!!! 

Xx


----------



## june13

Ema, good luck with your scan, my scans were 6 days apart and only had the two.

Harper, I know what you mean about the milk. It's totally gross after a few days and normally I like it.

Vimto, wow sounds great with the follies and not long till egg collection if it's Friday.

Djjim, I know exactly how you feel. The pressure is on for Friday and it's stressing me out. Ivf is so hard without the added stress of keeping it from people. My closest friend knows but she doesn't understand the ins and outs. I think you only can understand when you have been through fertility treatments.

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## Harper14

Vimto I was told by numerous people to drink lots of milk for egg quality and I done it last time and got 18 eggs and numerous blasts so I can only really out that down to milk as I don't think I are enough protein I did try but I struggled but the milk I had religiously and hot water bottle - which is not great in this heat!!

Ema good luck with your scan I don't have mine until Friday am

June - how you holding up? Hope your managing to keep busy? I'm dreading the 2ww but after being a poas addict last time and I think that stressed me more I am going to try and hold out to otd (we'll see if I can last)

Djjm I am so sorry you feel that way and I totally understand I was the same first time round I couldn't think of anything else spent hours (at work) on fertility friends how I was never pulled on this I don't know I am in senior management and maybe they don't check me but I wasn't performing at work and that then stressed me out I then took the whole treatment time off something I regret and I told some friends and family again something I regret. I know everyone is different and I am so close to my friends and family but I found it didn't help it made it worse it was more pressure and then when it failed this year has been hard as numerous friends are pregnant and I'm so happy for them but they tried to wrap me in cotton wool before telling me which is kind if them but I also felt like it was pity. At work I like that it's a distraction and this time round I've kept myself busy at work and not going to take anytime off except after ec. I have also only told my mum I'm very close to her and she doesn't suffocate me she there if I need her. I know it's a cliche but it does get easier I could have wrote that post last year when I was in your position and the best advice I can give you is to try and distract yourself with non Ttc things enjoy wine etc (until tx) but what also helped me I always had a plan b my plan b was not actually a second cycle but adoption and it's still a plan but we needed to Persue this a little longer - sorry for long post but I hope it helps xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I didn't know about the milk thing! Too late for me now as possibly my last day of stimms today (find out at my scan tomorrow)....I have very little milk in my diet as I really don't like it, but I probably would have forced some down had I known..lol

Ema - how did your scan go today? 

xx


----------



## emamac

Hi everyone,

Quick update. Scan went fine she said I had plenty of follicles for sharing and they were developing well both sides. I've got scans booked in for Thurs and sat with ec for early next week!! Eeek! When she said they would notify recipient on how I'm doing that made me feel really happy for her. Hope she will be pleased its going well so far. 

Harper are u in today?

June - how r u today 

Lucky - not long now gun

Hi mle and djjim x


----------



## emamac

Sorry lucky - - I got confused - i meant vimto!!

But hi lucky,!!


----------



## Harper14

Great news ema hopefully not long now - how you feeling?

I'm not in for scan until Friday then again Monday and ec will be tues or Friday so just trying to keep busy at the moment it's working

X


----------



## Vimto78

Great news Ema, exciting times! Its all suddenly happening so fast!
xx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone I have been reading but not had much to tell you about myself. 
Well had my amh test done today at bourn. First time been to the clinic and we were very impressed. Everyone was so lovely and we were made to feel very welcomed!! Anyone who has had treatment at Barts will know how different this is to them! 
I managed to book an appointment for 17th sept for consultation all being well with amh test. 
Emamac who did u use to transfer your sperm from Barts? Thanks

Harper interesting re milk. How much have u been drinking a day? How much water have you been drinking? Can't rem how much they said to drink last time we did treatment. 

What had everyone else been doing during treatment? Hot water bottle? Milk? Water? Anything else? Any supplements etc?

Thanks xx


----------



## mle83

Great news on the scan ema, hope you et loads of eggs.

June hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy.

Harper I hope stimms is going well so far.

Welcome Willow, Hope your AMH results are good. I am pretty much sticking to what I did last cycle, conception vitamins, drink plenty of water and milk, lots of protein and a hot water bottle on the tummy every night during stimms.

Djjim its totally understandable how your feeling, IVF is tough going and it does consume so much of your life so its hard when you haven't got many people to offload too, but that's what we are all here for so off load on here whenever you need to. 

I have been and had the scratch today and it was nowhere near as painful as last time which was good. I didn't get a wink of sleep last night worrying about everything, wondering if I am just setting myself up for more heartache. I think it got to me as my babies should have been born last week and instead I am looking at starting all over again. However now I have been to the clinic and everyone there was so nice and supportive I am feeling more positive today. I start supercur injections on Monday and all being well stimms should start the 1st September with egg collection on the 15th September.

Sorry for anyone I have missed x


----------



## Harper14

Welcome willow I'm having at least 2 litres of water, lots of milk (getting sick of that now) and hot water bottle. I've tried upping my protein but I struggle with this. I hope it all goes quickly for you.

Mle - glad the scratch wasn't too bad, mine was so painful so no wonder you were worrying. At least you can relax now and great news that you have a date to start it will soon come round.

X


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 what contraception vits r u taking?

Harper how much milk have u been managing? Pint 2 pints? I don't really like milk on it's own so would prob mix it with milk shake?? Xx


----------



## emamac

Willow we used Kynisi courier systems - u can google them and email them for a quote - they were great x


----------



## Harper14

I'm having between 1-2 pints but skimmed milk as it tastes more watery.

In terms if vitamins both me and dh are in wellman/woman conception I also took resveratol (I have mild endo this is meant to help) and omega 3 fish oil tablets this is meant to be v good for egg quality (not sure yet but I'll let you know as I didn't take last time) 

Other than that I am also on immunes so taking asprin/predinisolone and clexane after egg collection but that's not normal to take

X


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u Harper very helpful.

Emamac thank u. How much did it cost u to move yours? Just so I know a rough price? We have 3 amples? How about u? Xx


----------



## emamac

We only have one amp- but I don't think the amount matters that much it's more the process of delivering that is the crucial factor in cost. It came to £185 I think.x


----------



## Vimto78

Well, I've been for another scan today, feel a little deflated as been told 17 follicles in total but only 11 of a reasonable size and now starting to worry that we're not going to get many eggs! 
Got my trigger shot tonight at midnight, ready for egg collection on Friday morning, scary stuff.
Think I'm just on a bit of a downer today....worrying we will get zero fertilisation again   
Anyone used embryoscope here? 
Xx


----------



## Harper14

Vimto I just replied on other thread but try not to worry I got lots more last time than scan said and also trigger helped loads mature so I'm sure you will end up with good number have lots of milk tonight and hot water bottle to bring them on / try not to worry and stay positive sounds like you are doing great plus you are having icsi so fertilisation should be no problem x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper, I will make sure I drink some milk tonight and tomorrow, albeit holding my nose whilst doing so!! 
Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks Emamac. Barts charge admin fee of £125 too don't they! All is bloody adding up! Do u know what happens to the, once at bourn eg do you have to pay storage for them before treatment or storage after treatment for them? Thanks 


Vimto keep thinking positive thoughts!! 


Harper icsi doesn't guarantee fertilisation as we had icsi last treatment as last time we had 10 eggs and only 5 fertilised. Scares me so much that with egg sharing we may not even get any that fertilise :-(


Xx


----------



## Harper14

Willow I know what you mean but in comparison to normal ivf the chances are much higher it is a worry for us all but hopefully the clinics have confidence that we will have enough to share or they wouldn't accept us / fingers crossed. If anything this process has taught me you soon get over one hurdle and their is another ahh!! 

No news really from me, blood results were foot what ever that means but I have to continue stimms on their own for one more night so until day 6 and then centrotide from tomorrow they think ec will be next Friday

Vimto good luck with the milk I'm not a lover but it's worth a try 

Also it was my first day on steroids today so far no side effects but it is early stages and I'm expecting to experience some - surely I can't be that lucky 

X


----------



## emamac

Yes willow barts do charge 125 too! It's a pricey business transferring!! I haven't been charged yet for storage and as we plan to use our only amp in this cycle I doubt we will but I think if they had it for over a year they charge u a yearly fee. 

I had a call late yesterday to up my dose of gonal f to 200 from 150. It panicked me a bit as she seemed so positive at the scan I didn't expect them to up it. Oh well see what the scan tomorrow brings. I'm sitting here with a milkshake and about to have a warm bath!!

Harper - glad things are going well. Hope u get on ok with steroids. 

Vimto - I'm sure u will be fine, they can grow like mad after trigger so u may get quite a few more than expected. I'm really hoping I don't have to do a late trigger shot. I might mess it up if I'm half asleep! Good luck with yours x


----------



## Harper14

Ema I'm sure it's nothing to worry about they would have told you at the scan if they had any worries.

I've just also had a warm bath and now sat with hot water bottle this is really not the weather to be this hot ha ha!! 

What day did you start cetrotide? Or second injection if you are not on that one 

X


----------



## Vimto78

I'm struggling to stay awake already, got another hour and a half til I do my trigger shot  and I have to do it intramuscular in my thigh with a humungous needle! Didn't have to do that last time, it was just a standard in the tummy shot!! Something new to panic about, what if I hit a blood vessel?!!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto why have you got to do in your leg I had to do truggen in tummy last time - don't like the sound of it in my leg 

How did you get on?

X


----------



## Vimto78

yes Harper, I did it in my tummy last time too with a normal subq needle...this time I was told to do it intramuscular in my thigh due to my bmi being borderline and there would be less fat for it to get through doing it this way!! I'm a size 14, which I consider ok, so was a bit mortified to be honest! 
Ouch, that flippin' injection....it was more like a mixing needle, the technique is to jab it in like a dart. So I chose my spot and just went for it...however, at the sight if this, my other half went completely white and almost passed out!!! So it turned out I was more worried about him in the end....lol. 
He's ok now....and I have a big purple bruise on my thigh!!


----------



## Vimto78

Hi lucky, I'm also CMV negative, a match was found for me in just a few days so please don't worry, there are many ladies on the waiting list and new people being added all the time, a recipient will be found in no time, I'm sure xxx 
Read above to see how my intramuscular injection went....it was a bit like some sort of carry on film..lol....my poor other half, he faints at the sight if his own blood every time he cuts himself (thankfully not too often) but didn't think it would happen just watching me last night!!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto that sounds horrific at least it's over I honestly don't know how any do it in their thigh the thought horrifies me, your poor dh although secretly I think mine would enjoy it I'm sure he thinks he's a doctor mixing and giving me all these 

Lucky I'm getting fed up with the milk! I'm trying to up my protein but struggling ahh!!

Start cetrotide tonight and I'm starting to get a little bloated but other than that feel ok.
X


----------



## Vimto78

It's nice that your hubbie is involved, I've contemplated letting the OH do it for me, but after last nights display I think it's for the best that he hasn't!! 
Good luck with the Cetrotide later, won't be long for you now either xx


----------



## june13

Hi Ladies, sorry i havent been on here been having an up and down few days. 
Ema, hope the scan goes well today
Harper, i felt awfully bloated all cycle. Dont think the milk helps with that but its doing good for the eggies.
Mle, great news you have a date, that will whizz by.
Vimto, best of luck for tomorrow. Stay positive, i know how hard it is with all the ups and downs.
Lucky, fingers crossed you have found your donor.
Willow, welcome, i did the whole 2 pints of milk and water on my cycle. yuck but we did get 22 eggs.

Afm, having a total nightmare. We had a faint line yesterday morning on frer and internet cheapies, faint line on superdrug after 3 hrs holding it in afternoon. Took a superdrug one today and bfn and the frer is the same still faint. Really think it must be a chemical as surely they would all be bfp today and the frer would be getting darker. Also got af cramps, after being excited yesterday morning today im gutted  x


----------



## Harper14

June when is your otd? Could the bfp be from trigger?

X


----------



## djjim22

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Hope everyone is ok! As someone said earlier when you have a few days away it's hard to catch up with what everyone is up to as there seems to be so much activity on this thread at the moment. Will have a read back and see where everyone is.

Thinking of you june13 and good luck for OTD.xx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies,

June don't give up hope yet, you may have tested too early. Try again on your otd and I pray its positive.

Vimto your injection sounded horrid, so glad all mine goes into my stomach. I hope egg collection goes well and that icsi gets you some embies.

Lucky I understand the stress on finding a sperm donor, the lady who sorts the sperm out at my clinic wasn't too happy I wanted to use a different donor this time and gave me the choice of 2. I am cmv- and O- and they have told me its not important to get a donor who is also cmv- or the same blood type. I hope that you have found the right one so that is one stress over with.

Willow the vitamins I am taking are pregnacare conception. 

Hope everyone else is going well x


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies i have had to do my injections tonight and had such a drama so stressing a little, firstly on the fostimon I couldn't get all the sterile water out to mix it so only mixed 0.75 ml instead of 1ml - will this be a problem?

and if this wasn't bad enough I then had issues with cetrotide where i couldn't get all the mix back into the syringe I had to pump it back in a few times and then i thought i got all the air bubbles out there was one last one i noticed as it was going in and it made a bubble noise if that makes sense - i really hope i haven't done it really wrong - can any one advise??
x


----------



## emamac

Hi all - gl harper with cetrotide tonight. I'm on buserelin to stop ovulation and I've been on that since 21 July when I started dr. I still do that one, but then gonal f too. 
Did u work out what to do for your wedding you r going to?

Vimto - sounds like a horrific trigger injection! Glad i just have an ovitrelle pen- should be a breeze!! Good luck for tomorrow 

Lucky - donor sounds like a nightmare for u. Hope u can work it out.

Afm - second scan today- they are growing well but apparently my oestrogen levels are a bit low so that's why they upped my dose. And after today's bloods they've upped it again to 250units. They said they need them to be higher to get mature eggs. I'm trying not to be concerned but I can't help it :/


----------



## Vimto78

Harper, don't worry about your injections, well done for doing them! I don't think it will matter at all that you mixed with a little less water as long as all the drug was in it, I remember the nurse telling me that the only purpose of the water is to get the drug into your system...that's why you can mix various size doses in the just one little bottle of water. She also told me that the odd little air bubble won't cause any harm, after all it's a subq injection so won't hit a blood vessel or vein. If you're really concerned, I'm sure phoning your clinic would put your mind at rest x
Thanks emamac, getting very nervous about egg collection now. Was nice not having any injections today, I've felt really tired after the trauma of last nights trigger shot! Wish I'd had the pen!
So in the morning I've got to take 2 metronidazole and then the lovely voltarol suppository an hour before EC....


----------



## june13

Harper, my otd  is tomorrow. I tested out the trigger so don't think it's that?. I agree with Vimto about the water, it's the cetrotide that's important and my nurse said the same with air bubbles that you'd need a really big one and it's not going in a vein.

Ema, it's great that your follies are growing. Try not to worry as your clinic know what they are doing and that's why they up your meds. I questioned mine but got loads of mature eggs in the end.
Djjim and Mle, thank you. I'm hoping it was just too early but know the chances are slim.
Vimto, thinking of you tomorrow, good luck.

Arm, I feel sick with nerves about tomorrow but I know whatever will be will be x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks June, and good luck for tomorrow for you too x


----------



## Harper14

June it must just be too early my otd from my clinic is 16 days after after and they stand by that woman get bfn prior to this date so try and stay positive and test again in the morning but even then I don't think you are out the game.

Well after my dramatic night I feel a little better thanks to all the reasurance from you lovely ladies on here, I still sorry a little so I will speak to clinic tomorrow.

Ema try not to worry I remember last time clinic told me they would rather have to up the dose than have started to high to avoid ohss so if they are not worried then try not to. I am also a little apprehensive as they have emailed me to say estrogen from bloods the other day still little Low so no need for scan tomorrow just bloods and they will scan me Monday but again they didn't seem concerned so I've got to trust them 

X


----------



## emamac

Oh god June - good luck for tomorrow - I have everything crossed x

Harper - glad it's not just me- sounds like u had a bit of a nightmare tonight. Hope it hoes better tomorrow. 

I've been having to do 3 jabs some nights because I'm left with a small amount in one pen, then having to start a new one to get the full dose, plus still doing buserelin. So I'm struggling to find a spot that's not got a bruise lol!


----------



## pollita

Wishing you all the best for your OTD, June!

Hello to everyone else - will catch up on posts soon!

No news here, still waiting for a match - 3 weeks of waiting so far!


----------



## emamac

How did things go vimto 

June - what was the outcome hun x


----------



## Harper14

Ema how was your scan?

I had bloods done today no scan but my estrogen is 1400 today which is day 7 so I'm hoping that ok and I'm booked for scan on Monday 

June how did you get on today?

Vimto hope all went well

X


----------



## emamac

Well my scan was ok I think, they upped my dose to 250 yesterday after scan so I'm still panicky! I've got another scan tomorrow at 11am. Hoping they will tell me when ec is likely tomorrow. When do u think your ec will be? What does 1400 mean is that good?x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies, 
Well I got 11 eggs today, but don't know how many are mature, keeping everything crossed that things are happening tonight in the incubator and we get some fertilisation this time! 
Feel like a bit of an imposter on this thread now as our last round I did egg sharing, but this time I can't as I'm too OLD!! 
I'm so tired from all the various drugs relating to the EC today, but I really don't think I'm going to be able to sleep in anticipation/dreading for the morning phonecall  
Hope all is well with everyone today xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks lucky! X


----------



## emamac

Wow well done vimto  that's great fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks ema, I'm so nervous I can't sleep   Xx


----------



## mle83

Vimto 11 eggs is great and the advantage of not egg sharing is they are all yours. Hope they all fertilise.

Lucky so pleased you have your donor sperm all sorted out.

Ema try not to panic (easier said than done) the clinic know what they are doing hope you do get your egg collection date tomorrow x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle83 - thanks, it would be a dream if they did and I hate to be negative,but I'm just convinced it will not be good news after last time. Arghhhh!! I need to sleep but it's consuming my mind!!! 
Xx


----------



## emamac

The icsi will do the job this time hun x


----------



## emamac

Thanks mle x


----------



## willow07_123

Vimto positive thoughts and fingers crossed for u!!

June thinking of u and hope u have got the result u want!

Emamac hope all is well with u. What exactly happens at the first consultation? Thanks

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Harper14

Vimto good luck for the call today

Ema good luck for the scan

Lucky glad you sorted the donor that's one last thing to worry about.

No news here girls but managed to do my injections nk my own last night yay!! Not as bad as first time but still not great - glad dh back with me tonight 

Don't feel sore or bloated which I'm hoping is not a bad thing and means I'm progressing as I should - only scan will tell me that Monday and hopefully know when ec is. I have to say it's Been very easy this time round I've been far more relaxed which I'm sure won't be the case when I have ec etc

Hope everyone else is ok 

X


----------



## emamac

Harper - well done on injections 

Vimto - what's the news? 

June - hope u r ok

Lucky - well  done on sorting out your donor

Willow- first consultation they go through your treatment requirements and also all the egg sharing details. Then they scan u and take your bloods. I also had my councillor appt on same day too. 

Afm - ec is Monday! Eeek! Didn't expect that. Just waiting for a call to confirm times of trigger and ec......scared now lol! x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies!
Well, I got the call this morning at 10.30 - so, out of my 11 eggs, 8 were mature and 7 of those fertilised! So chuffed, as last time we didn't make it to this point as they all failed. got to phone on Monday for an update, praying that at least some of them pull through. They've booked me in for a blast transfer on Wednesday afternoon, although that may change depending on how they look by Monday!
Emamac - good luck for Monday! Exciting! Hope you get lots of eggs x
So, I'm a bit worried about the whole blast thing, and stressing now that the ones that make it to Monday (if any!) may not make it an extra couple of days and then it'll all be over! 
Xx


----------



## emamac

Vimto - each stage is a worry isn't it. I'm sure they will be fine, but the embryologists know what they are doing and U really just have to trust that x I will be the same if I get that far (fingers crossed) x

I've got to do my trigger at midnight so alarm is set on my phone incase I nod off!!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto that's amazing news you must be so pleased good luck for the call Monday like ema says every stage is a stress but you need to trust the embryologist and they wouldn't risk the embryos unless they we're confident 

Ema yay for you that's fab news I hope you get lots of lovely eggs - how many is your scan showing?

Well I survived the wedding it was amazing day and total distraction also not as bad as I thought not drinking (I did have glass of bubbly for the toast) we also lasted until 2am which I was proud of, starting to get bloated now so think this week my luck will change as so far I've felt great. I have a scan at 9am tomorrow so will see what they say but ec should be wed or fri depending on scan 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

X


----------



## june13

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on wanted some time out after bfn. Finally got af so can move on from this nightmare cycle. 

Vimto, amazing news with your eggs. Well done, we had the same amount and blast was fine. Not long until pupo, very excited for you.

Ema, best of luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear how you get on.

Harper, good luck for tomorrow. Hopefully your ec is soon as I know how uncomfortable it feels at that stage.

Lucky, fab news about your donor.

Willow, thank you for asking, I'm at that stage where I've accepted bfn and ready to think ahead.

Mle, is this your second time sharing at herts and essex?

Djjim and Polita, how's things going?

We have been told we can definitely share again and can start on second cycle, do you think that means this af and one more or does this one not count?. I'm quite scared to try again as it's so hard seeing bfn. Think we had a chemical as two days of faint bfp. Going to try ourselves until next icsi in case by some miracle we get a natural bfp x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper, yes I'm really pleased to get this far...I'm just paranoid that I'm going to lose them still! I feel so on edge all the time over this, I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling this way. But yes, they are the experts and I have to trust them!    
Glad you had a good time at the wedding! Did you have to find an excuse in the end? X

How did your trigger go emamac, hope you managed to stay awake? Mine was a midnight shot too! Wishing you list of luck for your EC tomorrow x


----------



## Harper14

June I am so sorry I know exactly how it felt it happened to me in dec and I really thought I could never go through it again and here we are. I wasn't ready to go straight to another cycle but some are you have to do what's right for you but also take time to get over the cycle but some find the easiest way is to throw yourself straight to another for me that was not the case but you will know when you are ready.

If you look at these forums it shows so many positive stories and for most it doesn't work first or second time round it's about perseverance and learning from your failed cycle. I have changes loads on this cycle and yes it may not make a difference but the cycle is a lot easier so far. 

Thinking of you get some wine

Wedding was very good I didn't make an excuse I drunk mock tails and no one noticed although the size of my stomach by the end of the night I looked 4 months pregnant but I put down to the meal!! 

X


----------



## emamac

June - I'm really sorry hun. I really hope you can going again soon x

Harper good luck for tomorrow. Hope u get a date for ec

Vimto - weds will be here before u know it, good luck for tomorrow's call.

Afm - I did fall asleep but I'd set alarm on my phone thankfully! So I did it on time. And it seemed to be easy 
I'm a nervous wreck for tomorrow x


----------



## mle83

June I am so sorry that this cycle wasn't successful, I really hope you can try again soon. This is my second time egg sharing at Herts and Essex.

Good luck for tomorrow Ema, the egg collection for me was the easiest part, I don't remember a thing!

Vimto I hope your call tomorrow confirms your embies are going strong.

Glad you enjoyed the wedding Harper and hope your scan goes well.

I can finally start dr tomorrow and will have my first injection of supercur tomorrow night, can't believe it is finally here x


----------



## djjim22

Didn't want to read and run but just wanted to send big hugs to you june13, thinking of you.xx

Good luck everyone else. Seems like there is lots going on at the moment.

AFM still waiting for results, but it's only been just over 2 weeks.xx


----------



## june13

Harper, thank you. I think for me planning our next step is helping me through it. Like you said we have to persevere.
Ema, good luck. Like Mle said, it's the easiest part being asleep.
Mle, thank you. How long was it before you could try again and how quick was matching second time around. Wasn't sure if we had to go through paperwork and blood tests again?. That's great you are starting tomorrow again.

Djjim, thank you  , hopefully you get some news this week x


----------



## mle83

June I had a miscarriage so I had to wait for my first period after the ERPC which took 6 weeks then went bk to see them, was given the ok to egg share again and they started looking for a match and gave me the pill to start on my next period. I waited 4 and a half months for a match. I just had to sign consent forms again and a blood and urine test just to check for infections. I really hope you don't have a long wait, all that kept me going was the thought of trying again x


----------



## emamac

Mle - fantastic news that you can start dr tomorrow. Won't be long for u now. 

Djjim - hang in there - waiting around is the worst isn't it x

June - I was in quite a bit of pain all through egg collection last time, so I'm scared it will be the same. But it's a different clinic so it might be ok fingers crossed x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. 

Big hugs June xx

Hope everyone is doing well

Emamac good luck tomo! I was in a lot of pain at Barts last time too during egg collection. Wasn't put to sleep or anything!! Do u know what they do at bourn?


----------



## emamac

Willow - I was told it's local anesthetic with mild sedation (pethadine and gas and air) I have a horrible feeling that's what I got at barts. I'm just praying it's better x


----------



## Vimto78

Good luck today ema! It may be completely different to your last EC. My first was a breeze, hardly felt a thing. My second was a lot more uncomfortable, but was over relatively quickly. 

Thanks lucky, feeling rather nervous about calling them today! Will be back on here in a bit with the latest on my precious embies x

Hope everyone is ok today! 

Xx


----------



## june13

Just a quick post as we are off on holiday today so won't be on for a week.

Ema, best of luck today and hoping it's not painful for you.

Vimto, good luck with the embies.

Harper, good luck with ec this week, hope it goes well.

Lucky,  I can understand you being upset  about the genetics of it but my dh is kind if in the same boat. He has taken on my two ds from my first marriage and they regard him as daddy and he says he doesn't feel as though they are not his. When we are out people even comment how oldest looks so much like him lol. When that baby is born, you will both love it more than anything regardless of how it was created 

Mle, thank you. It really is all that's keeping me going. Got to arrange my follow up today.

Willow, thank you. Hoping your ec is a better experience too. I had light sedation but both times went straight to sleep, woke up halfway through this time and they just topped up anaesthetic. 

Djjim, hoping you get some news whilst I'm away.

Hope everyone has a good week, fingers crossed for the egg collections and transfers xx


----------



## emamac

I got 12 eggs! Speak later when I'm less drowsy! x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - fantastic! Hope it went ok!  Xx

June - hope you have a lovely relaxing break, you deserve it xx

Well, we have 5 survivors today....ranging from average to quite good quality. Going for a blast on Wednesday, just pray to God some make it til then

Xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies just got back from clinic and scan shows around 20 follicles all around 10mm to 16mm which is slower than I was last time they said ec likely to be fri or sat but I've got a bit worried km not progressing as wellie depends what my bloods say this afternoon hopefully they will give a clearer indication

I'm on day 10 of stims back wed for scan which will be day 12 do anyofyou think my follicles can catch up to the right size for ec fri? That means some would need to double in 4 days ahh stressing 

Sorry no personals I'm on my phone will do later x


----------



## emamac

Fingers crossed for weds vimto - still good numbers there

Harper - you have a good amount of follies and I'm sure they will be great by next scan, maybe they will up your drugs?

Afm, well I did feel it, I was awake all through it, just drowsy. Willow, they gave me a pill to relax me and a suppository to help with pain, then had 2 lots of sedation put through cannular, whilst in there and gas and air. It wasn't too bad and was much faster than barts were. 

So 6 eggs for me and 6 for recipient. I'd have liked a few more, but I will just have to hope they are quality eggs. Also praying my dh sperm thaws. I will be a nervous wreck till the call! They also said it would be a 2 or 5 day transfer. No mention of 3 day. Don't know why? But anyway fingers crossed for some strong embies x


----------



## Harper14

ema thats a good number you should be pleased - how are you feeling now? I can't believe you woke up, I'm sure my clinic only do sedation but i was asleep though the whole process last time and i was hoping it would be the same i never knew you could wake up. hope you are resting try and get an early night and then you will be closer to the call otherwise you will sit up stressing, its like every hurdle we get over there is another. 

vimto thats great your little survivors and that you are going to blast woop wool. In terms of the cells etc my clinic use to tell me info and i have no idea what they mean but I'm sure they are all doing great.

June - have a fab holiday you deserve it and get your self ready for your next cycle and see what if anything you can learn from this one, this was the only reason i think that I done another cycle as I looked into answers (sometimes there is none) but the fact i was trying different things made me feel like its worth another shot and I have to say so much more positive this time round even though so far i don't have a positive outcome it still feels positive that i was even able to continue on this journey

As for me, clinic called bloods are looking good (she didn't tell me the level) just said to continue on same drugs, get hot water bottle, milk and water and come back wednesday for another scan and will know from there if its friday or monday, for selfish childcare reasons friday would work out so much better plus its bank holiday and dh is off so i could relax but if its monday then thats ok to

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## emamac

harper I didn't go to sleep at all, I was awake through it all!! But most clinics don't do it this way so I'm sure u will be fine. Wish I had been asleep! Glad they rang. I'm sure u will be ready for Friday x


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I am currently waiting for my blood tests back. Hopefully this should be before 9th September.

I can not wait to get started!! The consultant has said that I should start treatment early to mid September. 

What happens next? Is there anything I should be doing whilst waiting for these results besides writing my good will message (is that the right phrase)? Did anyone have a mental block when writing this? 

Good luck to everyone x x Jen


----------



## Vimto78

Hi jenbal - I found I got writers block when doing my goodwill message...but once I got going I started to ramble a little, so from one extreme to another really! 
X


----------



## emamac

Not long now jenbal - yes goodwill message really hard. 
I'd say the only thing u can do is eat healthily and get in tip top condition for treatment. Otherwise just a waiting game x


----------



## pollita

Hello all, going to try to catch up with you all!

Emamac, well done on 12 eggs! I'll be thinking of you and them and their progress overnight  

Vimto, good luck for your embies! Wednesday will be here before you know it

Jenbal, welcome! I hope you get your results through soon and can begin treatment quickly! I have already written my goodwill message, I did it a little prematurely because I was so eager but I still have time to tweak it before submitting it. Do your clinic have a sample message you can use to get ideas? It's definitely not an easy thing to write!

Lucky, sorry you've had a hard time with DS selection. It must be such an emotional thing to go through with DH

June, so sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope you have a lovely and relaxing holiday - you deserve it!

Harper, I hope that the next scan shows some improvement. I've never got to that stage so no idea and nothing I can offer for support I'm afraid. 

Mle, best of luck with the injections!

djjim, the wait is frustrating, isn't it?!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, still nothing from CRGW (not expecting a call anymore!) so trying to focus my energy on other things. Been applying for some part time jobs for the run up to Christmas. I'm self-employed so a little part time job will give me some extra spending money now that the wedding seasons over and work is calming down.


----------



## Jenbal

Thanks for all the responses,

Vimto78- I have. Feeling I will be the same and once I start I won't stop. I am a bit of a rambler!! Hope your embies reach blast  

Polita- I still have a while before results come back but ideally would like to sit down with DH and write it as I know If I do it alone it will be pages long. The lister gave me a link to a website with generic examples of what to write. Will hAve to have a better look tomorrow. Fx you get the call soon!!

Emamac- trying to eat healthily is the hardest part!! I think the nerves are making me constantly peckish.. I am trying to replace Pringles with almonds  
Fingers crossed for strong embies!!

Jen x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks jenbal, yes, it's easy to get carried away with your life story...lol. I think I got it down to about 2 a4's in the end, I kind of felt a bit embarrassed reading it back though, it's wierd having to write stuff about yourself to a potential biological child that you will probably never meet!! It's nice though. I don't know the result of my recipients treatment, but I really hope that it was positive and perhaps a I will find out a bit further down the line.
Thanks pollita, I wish Wednesday would hurry up! I will be so chuffed if just one of them makes it to blast x


----------



## emamac

Yes it's really hard jenbal x


----------



## emamac

Nervous wreck here waiting for call!


----------



## Vimto78

Good luck ema! X


----------



## emamac

Thanks vimto x


----------



## emamac

Thanks lucky x


----------



## emamac

Of our 6, 5 were mature, and 3 fertilised. Provisionally will be booked in for day 2 transfer( tomorrow) but they will ring in the morning to confirm. x


----------



## Vimto78

Great news ema, fingers crossed for tomorrow for you!

I'm due in for transfer tomorrow too!! eeeeek!

xx


----------



## Harper14

Ema great news at least you can relax I always find that the worst phone call

Vimto good luck for tomorrow Hun

X


----------



## emamac

Vimto - thank you, hope your little embies are doing well. 

Harper- I'm better than I was this morning but still fretting about a day 2 transfer. I know it's pointless going to blast with 3 and I would be too scared anyway, but I'm just scared as success rates not so high x


----------



## emamac

I am so pleased that dh sperm was ok when thawed! Also just thinking if 5 were mature, doubt think it could be a case of quality of quantity? In which case just get them back in!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema, at least you know they will be back in their natural habitat sooner rather than later.
I felt like I had no choice, I signed the consent form for a blast transfer but they didn't really give me the option not to. And we were left with 5 by day 3 so I'm panicking still! Will just be relieved if we make it to transfer tomorrow.
x


----------



## willow07_123

Vimto good luck tomo

Emamac good luck for tomo. I will be in your situation with hoping the sperm thaw ok! Fingers crossed your 3 carry on doing well for tomo. R u having one or two put back?? If we r lucky enough to get that far I'm in a bit of a dilemma what to do with having twins already? I'm nervous about egg collection as so painful before, I know u said yours was not as bad as it was at Barts but just wish would get put to sleep like others do!

Hello to everyone else! 

Afm I'm waiting for my amh results, should get them this week. Had blood tests at gp this morn and hubby has too so that's £370 less to pay  

Xxx


----------



## mle83

Ema well done on getting some embies, I cant believe you were awake through egg collection what an ordeal. I wouldn't worry about them being transferred tomorrow, I had 2 three day embies put back and they both implanted. I have my fingers crossed for both you and Vimto for tomorrow.

Willow I hope your results come back soon, well done on getting your GP to do some of the blood tests and saving some money. 

Started dr injections last night and just want to fast forward 6 weeks so it will all be over and I know if its worked or not x


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 I was awake thru whole of my egg collection last time at Barts and was so painful! Having treatment same place as Emamac at bourn this time as was hoping not to be awake again but by sound of it I will :-( my twins were put back on day 3 too so it can happen Emamac  xx


----------



## mle83

I am so relieved that I was asleep for my egg collection. I hope that it isn't as painful for you this time Willow x


----------



## Harper14

Ema sorry if I have missed the previous post but do you not have an option of blast? My clinic do day 3 or day 5 but I always thought it was an agreement between us and the clinic if that makes sense? Although if I was you I would put them back as soon as you can as I really don't see any advantage of going to blast unless there are loads if I get a few this time I might push for day 3 transfer as I want two putting back - hope that makes sense?

Willow that's good news that your gp can do the tests and save you money....hopefully results will not take too long.

Mle I feel the same I just keep thinking in 3 weeks we will know one way or another - scary thought! 

Vimto try not to worry I'm sure everything will be fine for tomorrow they wouldn't push to blast if they had concerns but I can't believe you don't have a choice but try not to worry tomorrow they will be back where they belong 

X


----------



## Harper14

Also ladies well done to those of you that have been awake during ec I really don't think I would be able to and I'm hoping that I am going to be out to sleep Friday 

X


----------



## emamac

Willow - when you have your consultation ask what they do. U can have a general but it takes longer to get home. If u really don't want to be awake tell them. I wanted to tell them but for some reason the words didn't come out. I didn't really want a general, just a nice sedation like everyone else seems to get. I promise though it was not such an ordeal as at barts.x

Harper - yeah I can have 2day/3day or 5 day. I'm not going to risk blast with such small numbers but I was a bit nervy about a 2 day as that's not mentioned that often these days. They were automatically putting me in tomorrow for 2 day and I wasn't sure whether it was better to wait to day 3. By the sound of it a 2 day has similar success rates to day 3 so I think I will get them back in tomorrow.


----------



## emamac

Thanks mle, and it won't be long. That 6 weeks will go by before u know it and we will be here to talk to 
I know - why is that I have picked the 2 clinics where you are awake for egg collection!!


----------



## Vimto78

I was awake for EC too!!  Barely sedated to be honest, just slightly fuzzy feeling and that was about it! Quite disappointing...lol xx


----------



## emamac

Yes it is isn't vimto - everyone talks of this lovely sleep and I'm like - what lovely sleep lol!


----------



## mle83

I honestly thought everyone got a nice sleep through egg collection, I have never heard of people being conscious through it before you ladies mentioned it.

Harper I hope these 3 weeks fly by, its such a waiting game with IVF x


----------



## Jenbal

Ladies,

I am shocked!! My blood results have come back early and all is good. I had an email from The Lister today confirming that all they need now is  some results from DH blood tests which we are having done tomorrow at our GP. We hadn't had them done yet because we thought we would be waiting the full 6 weeks for my results!!

As soon as we get them we can start. Wow...this is all becoming so real  

Emamac - being a bit of a fertility friends addict I have read so many success stories with 2day transfers and I am sure yours will be too. 

Vimto - I have been told I will be asleep through my egg collection (seems so far away). Slightly glad as I don't think I could cope  

Mle - I hope the 6weeks fly by for you.

I have to say, I don't think I will stop smiling for the rest of the evening. I finally feel like I am getting somewhere.

Jen xx


----------



## willow07_123

Emamac glad it's not as bad as Barts  I will ask what they do at consultation. Have you discussed with them how many you want put back? Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Jen so pleased u can start soon! X


----------



## emamac

Jen - fantastic news, won't be long now 

Willow - yes I can and will be having two if two are left tomorrow


----------



## Vimto78

I can't believe everybody is having EC whilst asleep, I assumed it was sedation all round..hey emamac....our clinics our obviously a bit sadistic!  Lol


----------



## Harper14

jen great news that your bloods have come back you must be so pleased - honestly things will start flying for you.

Ema - good luck for tomorrow I really wouldn't worry that they are day 2 especially if you are having 2 put back they are better back where they belong is the way i see it and if i only have two I will request the same at your stage, no point risking going to blast for any other reason than to pick the best ones.

vimto - good luck also for tomorrow I am sure they are all doing fine and you will feel relived once tomorrow is over

looks like tomorrow will be a busy day for us ladies, I have my scan at 8am to tell me whether ec will be fri/sat/mon I am really hoping that I am ready, not for any reason other than impatience but I have a feeling i won't be. If i have as many follicles as they said they can't be at the right size yet as I am no where near as bloated as I was last time, also don't feel any different (last time i was tired, sore etc) no I am either very lucky or it means a few more days stimms I am expecting the latter - but i will keep you all posted 

xx


----------



## Harper14

vimto I was told it was sedation (it wasn't general) but i was completely out for all of it last time and actually woke up feeling great (like i was high haha) so hopefully happens like that again.

After my horrendous scratch I really don't think i can cope with being awake x


----------



## Vimto78

Wow, that sounds amazing...I'm jealous!! I literally just felt a bit funny! Wide awake though!! Oh well, not to worry, done now.

Good luck with your scan Harper, hope it's all progressing nicely and you get in for egg collection sooner rather than later (with some lovely STRONG sedation) x

Good luck again for tomorrow ema x


----------



## emamac

Yes vimto I think they are a bit sadistic lol, good luck for u tomorrow, what time r u due to go in?

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow harper, if it helps I wasn't half as bloated this time either.


----------



## Vimto78

Ema, due to go in at 3pm all being well! Got to call them in the morning to confirm if all is ok, feeling tense!
X


----------



## emamac

Vimto - let us know how call goes. I will be about as I've got my call at 8am!

Lucky - not long now hun. I know how you  feel about sperm travelling ok!! Every stage is a worry isn't it! And the forms are yuk!! 
I think I'd have liked to have opportunity to have the sleep sedation, but General would prob be overkill!! It was done so quickly. X

I've got to drive myself to et tomorrow as dh can't get day off so I hope I am a little less uncomfortable tomorrow or that's going to be fun!


----------



## Vimto78

Yes, I will update tomorrow morning  
X


----------



## djjim22

Just read through the last few pages to try and catch up! Been a busy few days on here!

June13 enjoy your holiday. Take the time to relax.xxx

Busy day tomorrow for some of you! Good luck for scan tomorrow Harper, hope you have lots of lovely follicles and get a date for EC. Vimto, hope transfer goes well and for you too Emamac if they decide to transfer tomorrow. How many are you planning on transferring back if you get the option?

Mle83 hopefully these next 6 weeks will fly over and that the injections are not too bad!

Hello JenBal and Willow! Good luck with the goodwill message jenbal, mine seems to be very short and sweet, not sure whether to bulk it up a bit! Willow, hope AMH results don't take too long to come back. Think I waited 12 days for mine.

Pollita, fingers crossed for a match soon! IVF is all about waiting isn't it!

Lucky13, hope your sperm arrives ok and that the 3 weeks pass by quickly for you to start.

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone out! Wow, that's a lot of catching up! I can't wait until I start! Feel like it's going to be December now, as going to New York in November and don't want to have to take IVF drugs with me as I'll worry every step of the way. Was hoping to have done treatment by the time I went but with having to wait two months initially for the cysts on my ovaries to go away everything has been put back. Trying to not get too carried away with dates though and just wait until I know for sure.xx


----------



## emamac

Ok, so they've just rang and 2 of them are 4 cell and perfectly shaped and 1 is 5 cell but slightly irregular shape. 
They said I'd def benefit from an extra day so will prob be tomorrow now. She did mention taking to blast if it's still a tough decision tomorrow , but I said I didn't know if my nerves could take it!!
So at least I get another day to rest!!


----------



## Karmas

Hi Ladies, I hope you dont mind me jumping in on the thread :/ 
We are at the very start of our egg sharing journey and my head already feels like mashed spaghetti - so im just here to be nosey and ask the random questions that pop in to my head lol

We are have our first 50th appointment tomorrow at the BWH (we have already had all our investigations and testing done last yr 3 laps blocked adhered tubes no chance of NC ) Im aware they will want to re-do the normal testing like my levels and screening etc but what else are they going to want? How long will the whole process take. Oh and the one that is worrying me the most how big are the needles that I have to inject myself with  Im seriously needle phobic  is it always injections?

I know Ill probably get all of these questions answered at the clinic but I have a feeling the appointment tomorrow will just be formality as its with a NHS Gyne - Dont have a clue why considering it was the same hospital that did all of our investigations and my laps and dyes.

Again sorry for just jumping in, Ive read a few pages and want to wish you all good luck no matter where on your journey you are


----------



## Vimto78

Well, 1 of ours has made it to blastocyst....apparently it's just dipping below being top grade and if it hasn't made it to top grade by this afternoon they will put 2 back...although I'm a bit confused to what the other one is that they're putting back! Guess I will find out at 3. 
Massively relieved that we have something to put back today, but can't help feeling a bit disappointed too as I really hoped we may get one to freeze. Will be a long time before we can afford another full cycle, it's just too much. 
Anyway, I will know more later
Emamac...considering I should be trying to be as stress free as possible during this, I don't think I've ever felt so stressed with this whole blast situation!! Will just be glad when it's back in and my body can take over! 
I've been on edge all morning as I tried to call them at 8.50 and they didn't call back til gone 11 cos they've been manic on egg collections! 
Hope everyone is ok 
Xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Karamena..don't worry about the needles! They are small and very fine and they go in extremely easily. It just get injected into the fat, so doesn't go deep. You will be fine.
Good luck with all your tests etc xx


----------



## Vimto78

Sorry, karmas! Spell check changed it!! X


----------



## Karmas

Vimto78 said:


> Sorry, karmas! Spell check changed it!! X


Hehe not to worry, Im sure they are tiny but I bet I still pass out lol

Just fretting and nervous 

I hope your ET goes well x


----------



## Harper14

vimto thats great that you have got a blast and I know its disappointing no frosties but the main thing is the ones that are going back in - good luck for 3pm 

ema - I think if you feel more comfortable you ask they put the 2 best ones back tomorrow and if the other progresses well then you can freeze at least you won't stress for another few days

AFM - had scan and by the looks of it i am ready for friday just waiting for bloods to confirm, we had to wait a long time today at clinic there were so many ladies with scans and bloods normally we are in and out so it must be a busy time for them. they did mention that follicles were a nice size but could see why i was starting to get uncomfortable also my lining is 10mm not sure if this is good as last time it was slightly on the thick side so I am hoping it doesn't grow much more

x


----------



## emamac

Welcome karmas - ask away we will help where we can this is a lovely little thread now with lots of us going through different stages. The needles are ok, but u may be able to do the nasal spray if they want you on long protocol and if it's short protocol it's not too many days of needles anyway x

Harper - well done you. Friday is nearly here - let us know what they say when bloods back.

Vimto - hopefully u will be pupo by now. Hope it's going well, glad u got to blast hun x

I think you are right harper - I don't see the need to go past tomorrow really. Hopefully it will give them more indication tomorrow and like u say I may be able to freeze one. Plus not that money should come into it, but if we go to blast we have to pay £800.00 and yes I think with a large number it's worth it- but would u pay that with 3?


----------



## Harper14

OMG decision made do not go to blast you can save that money, honestly hun I would put the two best ones back and if that last one was good enough it will last to freeze so really you can't lose that way, I can't believe you have to pay for blast I thought it was free? Its free at my clinic but still if I was in your position (or if I am) I will def ask for 2 to be put back on day 3.

no call yet but clinic was so busy today so they said it can be any time up until 6pm, Im starting to get very tender I have spent the afternoon baking cakes with our little girl and then we have had a sofa day watching frozen its been bliss.....especailly as its raining outside. Hope you have managed to relax today in preparation for tomorrow

karmas - welcome like ema says its a very friendly group so ask away, we all have different experiences etc so will always try and help. Don't worry about the needles, my dh normally does mine as I am the same as you and hate them but the other day I had to do myself I was petrified but managed it fine and actually felt a real sense of achievement so I am sure you will be fine x


----------



## emamac

Lol harper - you are right it's a lot of money. I can't really afford it but would have paid if it was necessary. Our clinic charge for that but give icsi for free which we needed so was good. Hope your call was good x


----------



## Vimto78

£800 to go to blast but no extra charge for icsi ema! Thats the wrong way round surely! Definitely the other way round at our clinic anyway. Thats such a lot of money, I would definitely go with the transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## Harper14

vimto so pleased for you in PUPO can't wait to join you.

Ema - I would def go for tomorrow, the more I hear about other clinics the more I appreciate ours, we pay no more for ICSI or Blast or embryoglu only think I have had to pay extra for is the scratch (100 for pain!!) 

got the call i am having EC on friday woo woo got to trigger tonight then drug free day then collection friday morning, I am so pleased getting sore now and really struggling with Protein, so much so I have got DH to pick up chicken chow mien on his way home, its hardly healthy but its protein I really don't think i could face another chicken breast haha!! 

xx


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper....I made it!  So relieved! Yay for EC on Friday, you will soon be pupo too! Enjoy your Chinese, you deserve it!  
We have to pay extra for icsi and also £400 for embryoscope, which we decided to do in the end since will be our last attempt until we can afford it again! If we need to of course xx


----------



## djjim22

Fab news Vimto! And won't be long for you Harper, Friday will be here before you know it. My clinic charges for ICSI and Blast so that's another £825 if needed! However, they are pretty good at 'forgetting' to charge you for certain things!xx


----------



## Jenbal

Wow, today has been busy!!

Vimto- enjoy being pupo. I have my fingers crossed that this is your time x

Emamac- our clinic charge for icsi but not for blast. Whatever you choose I'm sure once you are pupo you will be thinking about lots of other things  

Harper- good luck for trigger tonight. You must be so excited!!

Karmas- I am not too far ahead of you in my egg share journey. Feel free to pm me or ask anything. I am also worried about injections so will have DH doing it for me. I'd be too worried id miss and inject my belly button lol.

Afm- DH had bloods done in June but GP forget HEP B Core, so went today to have it done and they refused because the nurse said he had already had it!! Clearly she didn't read his notes as he hasn't had it. I had to email the GP surgery to explain the difference between the 2. Grrrrr the frustrations of delays and waiting  

Jen x


----------



## Harper14

It's crazy how all clinics are different with charges etc and what is & isn't included.

I'm just glad we are egg sharing as the woman before us today at clinic needed one more night of drugs were on and it was 280 and they did to know until lunch whether she needed them but you can't return if not. In the clinic defense they tried to encourage she comes to collect after the blood results but she said she didn't have time. Just made me realise how wuicj these costs add up as I would have needed 2 extra days and they just handed me no questions 

X


----------



## emamac

Yay pupo vimto, how many did they put back in the end - sorry if u already said I can't see it anywhere? Well I was pleased we didn't have to pay for icsi because we had to have that, but I think they do it that way because maybe less people will want icsi and more will want to go to blast??who knows. Anyway all I know is it's pointless paying to see if they go to blast. Put them in and pray they do!! You have a fab clinic by the sound of it harper! 

Enjoy your Chinese. I had a dominos last night! It had chicken on does that count lol!!
What time is your trigger? X

Sounds like a nightmare jenbal!


----------



## Harper14

Ema that's my kind if thinking as long as it has some form of chicken it's fine - just a shame there no wine!! Really could do with a glass (I sound like an alcoholic)

I trigger at 11pm which is so late as I'm knackered especially after my Chinese, may have to set the alarm

What happens tomorrow do you need to call them first or do you have a time to go in

X


----------



## emamac

I know how that feels harper - set your alarm I had too!! I get another call from them in the morning but I'm already booked in for 1.45pm x

Thanks for all your advice ladies over past couple of days. What would I do without u.x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks all on the pupo congrats! 
I badly wanted a Pizza Hut tonight after behaving myself and then I came over all guilty that I would be subjecting my embies to this on their first night in their new home...lol....I'll let them settle in first!

I too could do with a large glass of vino, and now been told no coffee....double pain!!
Ema - I had 2 put back as none were suitable for freezing and the main little guy wasn't top grade. Think it was a grade 3-4 and a grade 3ish that got put back. I was hoping we may get a little frostie, but alas it was not to be. 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Ooh wow 2 little embies back - great news vimto! Lol about Pizza Hut, I'm sure they wouldn't have minded lol! 

When I get mine back in I'm having fish and chips one day because I think u have to have little treats to get through the 2ww, and that was one of my treats last time!
Did they say no coffee or just to keep caffeine to a minimum? Because when you are pregnant you can still have 200mg per day( it's not loads but probably a cup of coffee would be ok if it's not really strong)


----------



## Vimto78

Oh yes, I will be having a little treat of some kind...pizza hut, fish and chips....something a bit naughty! And I won't deny myself the odd bit of chocolate...lol
Well, she said "no coffee" and I said "no coffee?" and she said "NO COFFEE!!!" in such a way that instilled the fear of God into me...lol...I only have a couple a day, but I really enjoy them!! Hmmpffhh...


----------



## Vimto78

I will do some research and then get some decaf I think! At least then I will feel like I'm having one! Xx


----------



## Karmas

No coffee? Im not sure if thats worse than the needles  Coffee runs through my blood lol but im sure we can find something else to replace it with though. 
Due at the hospital in just over an hour didnt sleep well .....hope you are all well this morning 

Thanks Lucky
Hope the call brings good news Emmamac


----------



## emamac

Vimto - on baby centre website there's a really good page about caffeine in pregnancy. It says 100mg is a cup of instant and def says you can have 200mg per day! But maybe it's because of helping implantation?? I'm still going to have a green tea per day which is 50mg and some choccy! Because I think if you are happy and chilled it helps x

Well had the call and I'm in at 1.45pm! She said they are all 8 cell, but 1 is top quality and the other 2 are slightly fragmented. So having 2 put back 

Harper - hope your trigger went ok x


----------



## emamac

Good luck karmas


----------



## emamac

I've been drinking one normal green tea a day. If they tell me specifically to stay off all caffeine then I would for the 2ww. I've got some decaf green tea just incase!


----------



## Harper14

ema - great news good luck today hun.

Re: coffee debate I am so glad I am not the only one that is missing coffee I used to have 2 latte a day (at least) and have really struggled, I have now been having decaf latte but its not the same, I never got told no caffeine it was just from this forum that I have read no Caffine, also I have been having chocolate I may have to cut out from today but I agree surely little treats can relax you. I followed everything by the book last time and it didn't work so this time i have been more relaxed I even had some champagne at the wedding last week i just figure I was pregnant before when I had what ever I want and as much as we try and be as good as we can we are also going through too much to deprive ourselves - thats my view on it.

trigger went ok ladies, i had to set my alarm and I now have a drug free day woop woop going to try and get some house work done so that when i get back tomorrow we can just chill and relax all weekend 

x


----------



## Vimto78

Good luck for today ema- woo hoo, two to go back! Ace! 

I've just bought some Nescafé decaf, will give one of those a bash in a it! It's the the most simple pleasures that I miss the most...lol...but hey, it's a small price to pay if we get what we want! 
I've got some chamomile on my tesco delivery today, used to drink it all the time when I was pregnant before, quite a pleasant drink and calming too. 

Is to normal to get a few twinges after ET day? Nothing terrible, but just a few little niggles today. 
Xx


----------



## Harper14

vimto I would say thats a positive sign x


----------



## kezzywoo

hi, hoping i can join. I am in the process of starting egg sharing. i have had 2 failed ivf with icsi on the nhs and am looking at egg sharing to help with costs and the chanve of giving somebody else a child as i know the heartache of being unable to conceive. i habe had all bloods and counselling AMH 34.4. Just wating for another appt with consultant on the 3rd of Sep, does anyone know when the mAtching process will began or could it have already began? thanks and good luck to all


----------



## Harper14

welcome kezzy - sorry about your previous failed cycles hopefully its your chance now! 

with regards to matching my clinic don't match until you are approved but i know some match prior to approval so it really depends what clinic you are with?

x


----------



## kezzywoo

thanks for your input   well based on my bloods, scans etc i have been approved, but we have 2 appts ln the 3rd septmber one for my partner to see the sperm man   as his count is less than 0.5 million   and the other is with the egg share consultant so unsure really as to what this will entail. Where are u up too with your IVF journey?


----------



## Harper14

I'm quite far on I have egg collection tomorrow morning and then the dreaded 2ww.

Regardless of whether they match you before or after from what I understand from the ladies on here it doesn't take long to be matched only a few weeks so fingers crossed same for you 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

thats good then thanks for the info, ah bless i know how u feel tha 2 week wait is horendous! good luck for tomorrow, do u know how many embies they will be teansferring and what grade they are?


----------



## mle83

Hello and welcome to the new ladies, good luck to you all.

Congratulation's on being pupo Vimto  

Ema hope embryo transfer went well and your 2 embies are snuggling in nicely.

Harper good luck for egg collection tomorrow and that you get a good crop of eggs

Injections are going well, I really think its easier second time around. The first time I was terrified about the needles and wasn't sure if I could do them but they were actually way easier to do than I expected. I have found cutting out the caffeine in hot drinks easy as I was only drinking 1-2 cups of tea a day before. Chocolate I am finding much harder to cut out but hey a little now and then can't hurt..well that's what I keep telling myself x


----------



## kezzywoo

thanks lucky, i am at university hospital coventry and warwickshire, near to birmingham. Still a 1.5 hour drive though, i have been approved based on bloods, scans amh etc. Amh was 34.4 not sure if thats good or not. we are due back on the 3rd septwmber for my parner to see the consltant regarding his sperm then in the afternoon we have an appt with the consultant,  not really sure what is for as we have already been accepted. I just hope and pray we get matched quickly then we can get started, where are u up to on your ivf jorney?


----------



## Karmas

kezzywoo said:


> thanks lucky, i am at university hospital coventry and warwickshire, near to birmingham.


How long did you wait for you initial appointment from your referral ? If you dont mind me asking?

Didnt go great today - we have been previous patients of BWH (over a yr ago didnt do a cycle but did ALL testing) so now they want to repeat ALL tests again (fine no problem) but they want to only do a FSH level and not the AMH test (which would be much quicker as my next af isnt until 12th sept) but they have said we wont be able to even book any appointments until I get my FSH tests back or even find out if they will accept us!
Im annoyed as when I called originally I was told no you cant self refer (ok no issue) but they still end up making me wait over 10 weeks for this appointment! Looks like we wont even get to see the EC until the end of Oct and then the woman says but 'oh dont forget we close over xmas for 3 weeks' !! so if we see the EC in Oct then appointments in between like the SA and scans, bloods etc it wont be until at least xmas maybe after before we would even get close to a ET if we even got that far.

Just feeling really blurgh - I know im just ranting etc and ill get over it but at the very start when we were getting the referrals done I was assured by BWH that the wait would be quicker than coventry whats even more annoying is the NHS consultants are the same as the private ones!  Im wondering if we are even with the right clinic now


----------



## emamac

Welcome kezzy- hope your appointment comes round soon, and that this is your time x

Harper - good luck for tomorrow, are you nervous? How many follies have you got?

Mle- glad injections are going well hun. I can't leave the choc alone, but milk has a lot less caffeine than dark so stick to milk choc x

Afm - I had 2 put back. One had divided again so I have an 8 and a 10 cell on board!


----------



## Vimto78

Great news emamac....pupo with 2 on board! When's your test date? Did you manage to get one frozen? 
Xx


----------



## Harper14

Ema - yay to pupo and quality sounds good you should be pleased. I can't wait for tomorrow I'm just hoping it goes ok I've seen loads of woman on here today with heartbreak either cycles cancelled or not fertilisation and it remind you what can go wrong. Just hoping I have enough eggs then they fertilise. I'm not sure how many follicles I have I got 18 last time I would be delighted with that but realistically I will be pleased if I get 12. I'm there first thing so will update you as soon as I know

Lucky sounds like you are welling our way now. Treatment will be here before you know it.......exciting

Karama it seems odd they want other tests the most important for egg share is amh and chromosome once I had these they were good to go, this time round I've not had to have any re-done I would query this.

Kezzy thank you if I'm lucky enough to have two I going to put two back eekk!! Fingers crossed. With regards toyoir amh that keel sounds ideal. Too low it's not accepted and too high you at risk of ohss mine is 70!!!!

Vimto how you feeling today?

Mle - thank you . I'm the same as you and agree so far much easier second time round also I've been eating some chocolate figure you have to cut out that much you need sims treats I'm sure it will be fine

X


----------



## emamac

Hi otd is 2nd sept. They are going to let me know re frostie. It was still going strong and dividing well but she couldn't freeze there and then?? Who knows?? I'm just happy to get 2 on board!!


----------



## kezzywoo

hi all,  KArmas, with coventry i went to the gp who referred me in april. i had an initial appt late april where they carried out scans, blood tests, amh. Once they came back after about 8 weeks we referred for counselling that happened in june along with my partner doing a sperm sample, we were due for another initial appt in july but due to us being on holiday they had to rearrange for september. As far as i know we have been accepted, just waiting to see the consultant in septemeber fingers crossed it will be to discuss a match and which protocol, should be the short protocol as buserilin stimulates me. did u say u have been with coventry before?
Good luck with tomorrow harper, hope all gos well
Lucky, thats really inspiring, i wish u lots of luck. Me and my partner have discussed if this doesnt work for us, donor sperm is gonna be the next probable route.


----------



## willow07_123

Hi sorry been away last few days and lots to catch up on. 

Hello to the new ladies 

Vimto and Emamac congratulations on both of u having two on board. I have everything crossed for u!

Harper good luck for ec tomo

Emamac did u have the scratch? Xx


----------



## Karmas

lucky2013 said:


> Karmas- I'm so sorry you're apt didn't go well... very frustrating. Isn't the FSH to show if you have been ovulating (guessing here)? Why wouldn't they accept you on that basis? Surely the AMH is the vital? It's a shame they wont book your apts "subject to test results" just so you have piece of mind. Try not to stress hun, it's not good for you and will only make AF even later (if you're anything like me LOL) x Grab yourself a glass of vino and relax... remember it will happen for you- even if it does take a little longer to get there


Thats what I thought when I have the FSH levels done in '12 they were 7 in '10 they were 5.5 she said as they had gone up and they accept no one if the results are over 8 :/ although this was a receptionist im not allowed to see the egg coordinator until the Oct appointment comes through this is when I said cant I just have the AMH she said oh no we dont go by that here its the FSH :/ just very frustrated to have a hiccup right at the very start of our journey 

Hi Willow 

Kezzy - Ive given them a call to see what they say maybe if I explain that we have our Chromosome tests etc they might move quicker there than in brum 
I havent been to Coventry before no but I looked in to them before going with BWH, the BW is just closer to us and as there are so many appointments to go to we wanted a close clinic but Im really contemplating moving clinics. I know if i'm going to do it, I really need to do it now. I dont mind them having to re do all the tests I dont even minds paying for them ( fee at bwh is £870 for ivf without icis and £1075 with) I know the fee at Coventry is cheaper but when we worked out how much it would be to go back and forth it worked out better for us to be closed now im not so sure 

Emmamac - I hope the 2ww goes a quickly as it can and wish you all the luck in the world 

Harper - I think im going to have to tbh hun it just didnt seem right waiting so long and why would they not want to do the AMH test she even said to me oh you cant get that on the nhs :/ I said I didnt expect to and would pay for it there and then if I had to have it done to move the appointment forward.

Hi Willow


----------



## emamac

Willow - nope no scratch here. Wasn't offered it and didn't much fancy it tbh. I do understand why people do, but to me it's a new thing that wasn't around I don't think last time and I wasn't bothered. x

Karmas - I'd consider the other clinic if I were you. The travelling may be worth it if you have more confidence in them x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi Harper, I'm feeling ok, bit crampy and extremely tired but I think the tiredness is just the culmination of all the events leading up to ET yesterday!
And these cyclogest are making me constipated...lol...I'm eating prunes til they're coming out of my ears along with my regular fruit and and veg that I'd normally eat, but I seem to be immune to their laxative effects at the moment...lol
Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get maximum amout of eggs! How exciting!  
Xxx


----------



## Jenbal

Good luck with EC today harper!!

Jen x


----------



## emamac

Good luck today harper x


----------



## Karmas

Good luck Harper x


Ive called the CRM now waiting for them to get back to me


----------



## mle83

Good luck today Harper, will be thinking of you.

Kezzy I think your AMH level is good, the higher it is the more likely you are to develop OHSS like I did but my AMH was 79.5 so I was at high risk.

Lucky the 8th will be here before you know it and you can get started, there is indeed loads of forms to be filled, I struggled most with the good will message. 

Karmas you have to be happy and confident in your clinic and if you aren't then I think its a good idea to look at other clinic's. All the clinic's I contacted wanted AMH blood tests done so that is strange your clinic doesn't want that one done. Travelling further is a pain but will be totally worth it in the end. I have a bus journey of 40 minutes to the train station then two 50 minute train rides to my clinic and the same in reverse and it is annoying but needs to be done.

Vimto when is your OTD? I am keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle83, my otd is 31/8. I'm having a bad day today, very negative and teary. Maybe it's the cyclogest, I don't know, but I'm just not feeling it!  
X


----------



## mle83

Vimto   its such an emotional journey its totally normal to have days where you are sure its worked and days when you are sure it hasn't. Have you got lots of things planned to try to keep your self occupied? I really think we should be sedated through this whole process and woken up at OTD x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle   yes, its very up and down all of this! The long term sedation sounds good to me..lol..
Haven't really got any plans yet...got the week off next week and was thinking of going away in this country for a few days....but then I don't want to overdo it, but at the same time if we're at home all week I'll probably be going a bit bonkers!
I feel all in a quandary right now!!
X


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies,

i have had EC this morning and feel a little down I only got 12 eggs (6 each) even though I had around 20 follicles the rest were not ready which makes me wonder whether the eggs they got are even going to be suitable 

I guess i just expected to get more and I know it only takes one but its such a risk already that none will be mature or fertilise - can't wait for the call tomorrow.

On the plus side, if there is one the EC was a breeze I was asleep and woke all relaxed had a spot of lunch and don't feel in pain at all, also my lining (which was an issue last time) is 11mm this time so i am hoping this is normal.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## june13

Hi Ladies, wow so much has happened how am i ever going to catch up lol.

Vimto and Ema, fantastic news about being pupo. Congrats and fingers crossed for you both.

Harper, sorry to hear you are feeling down. 12 is still good and i had 6 eggs my first cycle and still got to blast with 2 nad one a day behind. Fingers crossed for the morning.

Mle, i agree we should be put to sleep until OTD lol, what a fab idea!. Hows your cycle going?

Lucky and Djjim, how are you ladies doing?

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies, im sorry ive been away so having a hard time reading through and seeing who ive missed.

Afm, ive got an appointment 2nd Sept to follow up and ask questions and then we will be starting all over again x


----------



## kezzywoo

keep your chin up harper, like u say it does only take 1! 
Karmas, i would recommend coventry they seem really nice and when u have a way to travel they seem to cram everything into one day to save multiple jorneys. I will know more when i go back on the 3rd to discuss the next steps so will keep u posted.
Hope everybody else is well


----------



## mle83

Harper I am sorry your disappointed, I hope the 6 are mature and are of good quality x


----------



## emamac

Please don't be disappointed harper. I only got 12 too! 6 is plenty! All the other ladies around me on ec day only got 6 or 7 total. (I was earwigging!) so I thought well I got 6 for and 6 for someone else so that's fab  I bet they will be really good quality hun x


----------



## Harper14

thanks ema -ive had the call from clinic of my 6 only 3 were mature and suitable for icsi so they have already dropped off, I'm really disappointed as last time we got 9, 8 mature and 5 blasts so not looking good this time round 

x


----------



## emamac

Keep strong hun, all 3 might be fighters. They will pick the very best swimmers for the job I'm certain. Be brave. ((Hugs)). When are they likely to call in the morning? x


----------



## june13

I totally sympathise Harper, first I  had 4 suitable for icsi and had over 15 follies and still got to blast although I was on the edge of my seat till day 5. Just remember more eggs isn't always better as they can be poorer quality and anything can happen in ivf. Thinking of you in the morning  x


----------



## willow07_123

Harper. Thinking of u and have everything crossed for your 3 little fighters xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to interupt ladies but i noticed that kezzy and karmas are at coventry... i am just about to start treatment there as a sharer. 

For me, they already had some AMH levels that were tested in 2013, and they accepted me on my FSH levels and my old AMH levels, however, later on in the process(my 3rd app) they told me i had to have the AMH test which was £80. Im not sure if this was normal protocol or cos i have a high AMH. They have based my protocol on my AMH level 

If there are any questions, just pm me xx


----------



## emamac

Hi lucky, it's not really sunk In for me what's happened this week. I haven't got my head round being pupo yet!!


----------



## Vimto78

I know what you mean ema...wierd isn't it! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## emamac

I feel ok. Tummy a Bit sore still but not too bad. A few cramps and headaches. But thats it. It's all from the pessaries. I'm spotty too!

How r u feeling vimto how many dpt are u now?x

Keeping everything crossed this morning harper x


----------



## Karmas

Just jumped on to wish you luck Harper  

Hi Hope, I'm not there yet we are currently at BWH but its looking like we will end up at coventry as im just not 100% about BWH, My plan is to get my Dr to refer me and hopefully my first appointment at Coventry will come before my next appointment at BWH

Did you get to see the egg share coordinator on your first visit? or it is just a consultant?


Hold on in there Ema  and Vimto


----------



## Vimto78

I'm 3dpt now, I feel much the same as you, but I haven't got any spots...yet..lol
I constantly feel like AF is on her way, I'm hoping it's just the pessaries. For the two days prior to today I've had a horrid headache, but today it seems to be clear. 

I think I need my fingers taping together as every little thing I feel  I'm googling....lol

Roll on 31st 
Xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone will update as soon as I hear. I've just had a lovely long hot shower so feel human again and got lovely day planned out shopping and lunch with hubby and our little girl - hopefully keep me occupied a 4 year old shopping is not always a good mix!! 

Karmas why do you have to get gp to refer you is it nhs? I egg shared with private clinic so booked all appointments to suit me and they done all the tests on first appointment might be worth looking I to this

I wasn't convinced with our nhs as they said it could take months to be matched but that might just be my area 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - that sounds like a lovely day you have planned, enjoy xx


----------



## emamac

I egg shared with bourn who do nhs and private , but I had to get a drs referral before I could egg share. I was treated as a private patient though, just needed a drs letter to say I was ok to egg share!

Sounds great harper x


----------



## Karmas

Harper the CRM is a nhs hospital with private clinic, I assume thats why it takes so long to get the initial appointment in the first place, Ive called them and will ask if there is a quicker way for us to be seen. 
My issue is Im 31 they only take egg sharing there until your 32rd birthday. If this cycle (our first) dose not work Id like to be able to try again asap but there is xmas in the way and the clinic I assume shuts and then there will be a gap in the treatments as Id need time to recover.

Im sure ill hear back soon enough :/ lol


----------



## emamac

Karmas - my clinic takes sharers till 36, so you could always try one further a field if needs be if it didn't work. I'm 33


----------



## Karmas

emamac said:


> Karmas - my clinic takes sharers till 36, so you could always try one further a field if needs be if it didn't work. I'm 33


What clinic are you with if you dont mine me asking?


----------



## emamac

Well I'm miles away from you I think! I'm at bourn hall Cambridge, but loads go up to 36 x


----------



## Karmas

emamac said:


> Well I'm miles away from you I think! I'm at bourn hall Cambridge, but loads go up to 36 x


Im in the west midlands, we did enquire there but they are quite far from us.


----------



## emamac

Ah well I hope if you need to u can find a clinic a bit closer that goes to 36 x


----------



## Vimto78

Karmas - I'm in the West Midlands, my clinic go up to 36 and I actually by the time I'd gone through all the testing I was just past my 36th birthday when I started the treatment. I'm at Midland Fertility in Aldridge, although early September they are relocating to Tamworth x


----------



## Harper14

Not good ladies only 1 fertilised properly so we are left with one measly egg don't see much hope for that. They must have all been rubbish eggs

Feel so sad


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - big ....I understand how disappointed you must feel, but while that one embie survives, there's is hope xxx I know we all say it, but one is all it takes! I will keep everything crossed for you and will think of you when I light my candle tonight that that little embryo stays strong and turns into something beautiful xx


----------



## emamac

Oh harper, I'm so sorry hun. But like vimto says, it only takes one. Everything crossed hun x


----------



## mle83

Harper i'm so sorry    Hopefully its a strong one   x


----------



## kezzywoo

hi hope, i am with coventry also had amh, scans and all other bloods done wguch were fine. my partner has done 2 sperm analysis and we have an appwt with the consutant on the 3rd, do u have any idea what this appt could be for? do u have a match? if so, how long did it tske for u to get matched? if u need a higher dose of stimms do u have to psy for them? 
sorry about all the questins


----------



## willow07_123

Harper stay strong as it does only take one. My sister always says things happen for a reason so fingers crossed this little one will be a fighter for u!
I see u have a 4 year old. Do they start school sept? My twins r 4 and start in sept  x


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,

On my 1st app i saw the consultant who told me then and there if i was accepted. I didnt see the egg sharing nurse until much later on, however, my process has been long due to a 6 month waiting list for OH SSR.
I have just looked on their website and the donation age is under 35 so you can breath easy xx

Kezzy,

The app could be with the consultant to see whether you are accepted (if this is your 1st formal consultation) they give you the bog standard amount of drugs for your treatment, however, if u need more, u will have to pay. I am matched. It took a good 3-4 weeks for me to be matched as i had 2 ladies turn me down.
I am starting stims around the 10th xxx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies thanks decided there no point getting upset there nothing I can do to change the outcome just got to hope the little embryo lasts until Monday 

They are going to call me tomorrow not sure what they can tell me on day 2 guess what's worrying me is if the rest if the eggs were no good then what's the chance if this one lasting? 

X


----------



## emamac

Would they do a 2dt transfer harper? X


----------



## june13

Harper, I have everything crossed for your little embie. It's obviously a little fighter to have made it this far without the others. There are always differences in egg quality from a group of follies, this is your strong one and there is no reason for it to be like the others xx


----------



## Karmas

Hope84 said:


> Karmas,
> 
> On my 1st app i saw the consultant who told me then and there if i was accepted. I didnt see the egg sharing nurse until much later on, however, my process has been long due to a 6 month waiting list for OH SSR.
> I have just looked on their website and the donation age is under 35 so you can breath easy xx
> 
> Kezzy,
> 
> The app could be with the consultant to see whether you are accepted (if this is your 1st formal consultation) they give you the bog standard amount of drugs for your treatment, however, if u need more, u will have to pay. I am matched. It took a good 3-4 weeks for me to be matched as i had 2 ladies turn me down.
> I am starting stims around the 10th xxx


Thats what I thought until I called them last time they told me they have recently changed their policy and havent altered it on the website  
Im waiting for them to get back to me still, it should be Monday now Id expect

Harper - It only needs one to split in to two hun so hang on in there xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies feeling a little better this morning and I know it only takes one so fingers crossed but I'm trying to plan my next move just incase.

I really do believe the clinic made me trigger too early as I had so many follicles but on the last scan they only measured one, even though the whole cycle they said I was tracking behind the last one they triggered me on the same day. I'm not trying to pass blame but there is no way my eggs can have deteriorated so much in 5 months so I'm hoping they let me egg share again despite only getting 12 this time but last time I got 19 and recipient got pregnant so hopefully that will allow me to do again 

Ema & vimto hope you are both doing ok?

X


----------



## Vimto78

Hi Harper, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better this morning, good luck for the call this morning. I'm sure they will accept you as a donor again - 12 is still a good number as far as they're concerned, I can't remember what the minimum is now...8 perhaps? Also, and probably not the right way of looking at it , but the clinic makes a lot of money from people who need donor eggs, especially if they are paying privately. Yes, this is a service helps so many women and couple achieve their dream, but also earns the clinics big bucks! 

I'm on a bit of a downer today..had a really stressful couple of days, topped off by a big barny with the OH yesterday....and now I'm convinced that I've ruined everything and it's all over. Still getting these period pain type feelings :-( not enjoying this 2 week wait business at all :-(


----------



## emamac

Harper, glad u r feeling better this morning. I have everything crossed for your call today. I'm definate that you would be able to share again hun. Does sound like they have some questions to answer though x


----------



## emamac

Oh and I'm much the same. Still  too early for me to get any symptoms other than pessary related! I'm 3dp3dt so if they are going strong would hopefullybe hatching today x


----------



## emamac

Vimto u havent ruined anything and AF type pains are normal. Keep going hun u are getting there x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks ema. X


----------



## djjim22

Will do a proper catch up later as I seem to go to work for a few days and soooo much happens on here. But wanted to send big hugs to you Harper, as everyone has said before, it only takes one. Hope the call today brings good news. And if you need to go again, I'm sure you'll be able to share, my clinic asks for a minimum of 8 eggs (4 each).xx

Also good luck Vimto and emamac on your two week wait, hope you have lots of things to do to take your mind off waiting!xx


----------



## Harper14

vimto AF pains are completely normal try not to overthink it and stay positive also its difficult time for both parties and tensions are high, hope you have made up now and have a nice bank holiday planned.

Ema - pessary related issues I can totally relate to I don't remember feeling this bad on them last time but i didn't start until ET this time EC

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes and hopes for our little embie, we had the call this morning and its a fighter apparently it 3 cell (day 2) and no fragmentation apparently her words were "perfect" for this stage but DH could just be trying to make me feel better.

Sometimes there is no logic and I have just got to be thankful that we have the one and hope that it works I have transfer of my little embie tomorrow at 11am and its out of my control x


----------



## emamac

Come on little embie!!! That's great harper!! 11am tomorrow it will be back where it belongs and hopefully be a strong one. 

Those pessaries are horrid. Ive had to do them since day of ec too. 

Let us know how et goes tomorrow x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper - yes, we'd made up again by yesterday evening, so it's all ok. Just feel super stressed and really tetchy at the moment. Little things are annoying me! I'm still convinced my stress levels may have ruined things. 

Great news about your perfect embie though, like ema said, tomorrow it will be back where it belongs and that will give it the best chance xx

Thanks djjim, it's dragging already and only 4dp5dt! Been to Thinktank in Birmingham today and had a great day, really took my mind off things. Off work all next week until school starts again, so planning lots of days out and even a couple of nights in Weston all being well. 

Wierd to think this time next week I will know for definite one way or another. Part of me wishes it would hurry up, the other part of me wants to remain in my bubble where there's a tiny possibility it's worked.

Xx


----------



## mle83

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Harper, your embie has shown its a survivor and once its back where it belongs I hope that it snuggles in nicely for you 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone I'm trying to be as hopeful as I can be and hope tomorrow they don't call and say it's not survived 

I've actually had a nice weekend with family being distracted although could really have done with a wine!! 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend

Vimto & ema not long for you guys hope you managed to keep preoccupied 

I'll update you all tomorrow I'm there at 11am here's hoping for a smooth day tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Hope it goes smoothly too harper x


----------



## june13

Best of luck today Harper  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Harper14

Well I'm in pupo transfer went so well it's a perfect 9 cell embryo it was the lead consultant ego done it and I saw the flash - yay went much better than last time

Just got to keep everytime crossed now 

Going to go home and have a lovely afternoon relaxing while dh cooks roast 

Hope everyone else is ok? Thanks for all your well wishes x


----------



## emamac

Hooray well done embie and well done pupo lady!! I'm soooooo pleased for u hun x


----------



## willow07_123

Harper well done, have everything crossed for u! Xx


----------



## june13

Amazing news Harper, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x


----------



## Vimto78

Brilliant news Harper! Well done! And congrats on being pupo xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

well done harper, so pleased for u, when is your otd?
hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## djjim22

Fab news Harper! Hopefully we will have lots of good news on here over the next two weeks.xx


----------



## emamac

Hi everyone, 

How are we all this gloomy bh Monday evening. I'm ok. Feel like I've hot a bot of a cold coming  and every evening absolutely shattered by 9pm. Think the crinone gel might be doing that because I'm ok all day, and it seems to be about 2 hrs after I do the gel. 

How's vimto doing? 

How r u June?

Hi Djjim, lucky, mle, kezzywoo, and everyone else x


----------



## emamac

*got a bit


----------



## Karmas

Well done Harper x

Coventry called me yesterday (BH) and said that if I moved clinics to there the wait is roughly the same as she has lots of ladies that egg share at the moment.
Ill be calling some other clinics to see how long the wait its at those

Any one at Bourne Hall?


----------



## emamac

Karmas - I'm at bourn hall but Cambridge one. They have been great x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I'm doing ok thanks! 6 days in now, can't say I'm feeling any different though apart from the AF feeling still. Everything else just seems normal. I have a feeling that nothing is happening :-(  what is crinone gel? X


----------



## Karmas

Ema how long has the process been from the referral to ET? I know its different for everyone but no one can give me a rough timeline :/


----------



## emamac

Hi karmas. I sent my health questionnaire off mid march, amh test done April, consultation with scan, councilling and bloods on 13/5/14. Bloods back about 7th June. Matched 24/6/14 . Started pill 1/7/14. Started dr 21/7/14. Et was 21/8/14


----------



## emamac

Vimto - crinone gel is my progesterone supplement. Put in front door via an applicator lol!


----------



## Vimto78

Ohhhhh! That sounds very posh...lol...I'm on the standard bottom bullets!


----------



## emamac

Trust me it isn't lol! I have to walk around for 20 mins after it to disperse it lol, and what it doesn't use comes out in big clumps! Yuk!


----------



## Vimto78

Lol ema...the joys. Mine just seem to be giving me extreme flatulance! Much to my other halfs amusement!


----------



## emamac

Lovely!! The things we put ourselves through!! X


----------



## djjim22

Hi, hope everyone is well!

Today was four weeks since I had my chromosome bloods taken and for some reason I just felt that today I'd get a call from the clinic letting me know the results were back. Well, the phone rang about an hour ago and low and behold it was the clinic! But they were ringing to tell me I've been matched!!!!! I thought they would ring with the results and then I'd be back to square one waiting for a match but I'm on cloud nine I don't have that wait to go through as well! Can't remember whether she said egg collection or egg transfer but one is provisionally booked for 17th November! So happy, although my one little worry is I'm booked to go to New York on the 24th November and concerned this is a little too close to everything happening especially if it's egg collection booked for 17th which means transfer could be as late as 22nd if we get to blast. Arrgggh! But don't want to postpone as that's then going to take me through to Jan (as don't fancy doing injections on New York trip during Nov). I've decided to take a deep breath and wait until treatment plan etc arrives in the post and then I'll give them a ring and see what they suggest. She never mentioned anything on the phone about holidays and I was just too over the moon everything was starting up I didn't say anything. Just don't want to jeopardise anything by jetting off during 2ww.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi djjim, that's brilliant news, what clinic are u with? I had my screening results back in June and am getting quite worried as I have changed my number recently and I know it's unlikely but getting abit stressed as weather this could of happened to me, think I will give them a ring tomorrow just to be sure
How is being pupo harper?
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mle83

Djjim that is wonderful news, I am so happy for you x


----------



## emamac

Djjim - that's fantastic news I am not suprised u r so happy. I hope it all works out for U x


----------



## Harper14

Djjm amazing news you must be so pleased. The only advice I would give is that be careful with the plan they give you as I was a week over ec than predicted cause you really don't know how long stimms etc will take and you don't want to stress out too close to holiday. 

Pupo is no different so far to be honest I am trying to forget and don't feel no different but I am only 2dp3dt ha ha so I've got ages to go!! I'm back at work which helps but roll on 2 weeks time thanks for asking 

Kezzy I would call to chase them

Vimto & ema hope you both coping ok

X


----------



## pollita

That's great news, Djjim! Very happy for you


----------



## emamac

Hi harper - I'm ok felt a bit fed up today as not much in the way of symptoms which is obvious as I'm still only 6dp3dt. Hopefully feel more positive tomorrow x


----------



## Harper14

Chin up Hun the way I see it is no symptoms are a good sign I had loads of symptoms last time and got bfn so you really never know!!

Keep positive and busy Hun when are you testing x


----------



## Vimto78

Same here ema...no symptoms apart from STILL feeling like AF is on her way which I'm putting down to the progesterone, hopefully. I feel in myself like it hasn't worked though, I've been getting a bit down about it too and already started thinking about how to find the money for another go :-(


----------



## Harper14

Oh vimto big hugs too, it's only natural to think that it hasn't worked but you need to try and stay positive and busy, what I have found as I'm back at work at busy I don't get a chance really to think about it. Have you got things planned through the day to keep you occupied? 

What day are you testing?

X


----------



## emamac

Thanks harper. Otd is Tuesday. I will wait till then as I like pupo bubble! In a way I would like to leave it till next Friday! I hate poas! But I will do what clinic told me to.

Vimto - hugs hun. When do u test? I know what u mean about saving for another go. We could prob share again, but dh would have to have another ssr and so that would cost a bit. I don't know if he's too keen to do it again anyway. We need to pay a big chunk off credit card if we do! Hopefully we won't need to vimto!

Harper how r u hun. U r right. Keeping busy is key. I'm at work tomorrow so thAt will help. But then I'm off for a week. I'm going to get out today somewhere. Don't know where yet!


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Hi ladies *waves*

Hope you don't mind me coming on to this thread. I'm seriously considering egg donation, well, I say 'I'm' - that includes hubby too!

We've been funded for 1 NHS cycle, but if that fails then we want to look at the best way of moving forward. While we can fund 2 cyclse privately - it would leave us living on baked beans...so after lots of talking and thinking, we think egg donation might be the way forward.

I have my nurses planning app next Thursday at Oxford Fertility Unit, but I wanted to ask some of the ladies on here for some advice/tips. Should we mention we're considering egg donation then? Or wait until we've had our first cycle? Is the process long? 

I do have an underactive thyroid that's controlled by meds (no other illnesses and nothing heriditary), would my thyroid preclude me? This is all very exciting and yet daunting!


----------



## Harper14

fat bunny - welcome. Personally if you have thought long and hard about egg sharing i would do that first because i know that some clinics (mine especially) would not accept you if you had 1 or 2 failed cycles, so your best bet would be to save that money for future cycles (incase you were not successful first time round) and do the egg share first. The way i see it is it gives you more options. We have now done 2 icsi cycles, with scratch, immune drugs and blastocycst all for 1/4 price of one cycle privately and it gives us the flexibility if we do need to do our own self funded cycle we can - if that makes sense.

good luck with whatever you decide to do x

Ema - tuesday is not long away at all, test when you feel ready. Hope you manage to get out today and keep busy, we are moving house tomorrow would you believe (must be crazy doing all this at the same time) it wasn't meant to happen for another few weeks but my dh is abroad with work so its tomorrow now!! luckily I have an excuse so I am not lifting anything but its keeping me busy, I'm going out shopping today with DD to buy lots of lovely things for the house so it should keep me busy all weekend then back at work monday - ahh manic times x


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Thanks for the reply, Harper. 

Can you do more than 1 egg share cycle then? Sorry, I'm learning all this as I go, and while I can read and read till I'm cross-eyed - there's nothing better than talking to someone!


----------



## emamac

Hi fat_bunny, 

Yes you can do more than one egg share if the first one goes ok x

Harper - sounds manic have a lovely day shopping x


----------



## Fat_Bunny

Thank you, Emamac! That is definitely food for thought!


----------



## k161

Hi Fat Bunny,
I also have an under active thyroid and have been accepted to egg share at Lister. They ask me to monitor my TSH and keep it under 2.5, although it's not really conception that the thyroid affects, it's more miscarriage.

You can share eggs up to 10 times providing the clinic sees success and there are no problems as such with the quality.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ema, Harper...thanks for the words of encouragement x yes, I'm keeping really busy, we've come to the seaside for a couple of days, and we've been doing days out earlier in the week too. Doing my test Sunday, although I've contemplated doing it ealier so I can at least have a big glass of wine if it's not good news. However, it would probably also ruin our little break so I will leave it til Sunday!
Xx


----------



## emamac

Sunday isn't long vimto. You r nearly there hun x


----------



## djjim22

I'm sure I replied yesterday but I mustn't have pressed send! Thanks for the good wishes!

Welcome to the thread Fat_Bunny!

Kezzywoo, I'm with LWC, did you give your clinic a ring to chase them up?

Hope the 2ww is going ok for you guys (Harper, Vimto & Ema!)

Well I rang the clinic yesterday and explained my concerns, like you said Harper, I'm worried if things run later than planned etc but they said it would be absolutely fine. The nurse said as long as the egg collection isn't after the 20th I'll be alright and if necessary they'll do egg collection then do FET once I'm back (which I wasn't too keen on, but there wasn't really an option of postponing it). So I'm going to have to put my whole faith in the clinic, at the end of the day they are the experts. She said as long as I drink plenty of water and walk often on the plane, then the whole going to New York will probably do me the world of good! Exicted, worried, scared... I've got every emotion running through me. I'm on short protocol, anyone else done short first time?xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi everyone,
Djjim I rang them yesterday and have them my new number and explained that I was worries in case they had called, she said the egg share nurse would of got back to me if she had tried to ring me then the egg share nurse would call me back and she hasn't so I guess nothing has happened yet, got an appt with the sperm guy on the 3rd sep in the morning and then the fertility consultant the same day in the afternoon, hoping this will be some good news for us, 
How is being pupo vimto, ema and harper?


----------



## june13

Hi ladies,

Fantastic news Djjim,  we might be cycle buddies as I think our next cycle will be November. Find out Tuesday at my follow up.

Ema, Vimto and Harper, have everything crossed for you all. How is it going?

Welcome fat bunny, we have quite a big group going now 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## djjim22

That's fab news June! You'll have to let us all know how tues goes.xx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies, 

Djjim - I did short protocol on my first round and this one...not sure why to tell you the truth, possibly the fact I have mild pcos and a regular cycle for them to work off? I don't know! Anyway, I've responded fine both times, it makes it such a short process compared to the other ladies who are on long protocol. Lots of waiting, then suddenly all systems go!

June - good to hear you're getting back on it and planning the next round. Fingers crossed for you it will be a success xx

Ema & Harper - how are you doing pupo people?  X

Well, the wait is almost over for me...tomorrow is test day. I'm going to get up really early and take it before dd gets up..that way I can have a good blub if needs be without her seeing me! Going to try and enjoy the last day of being in my bubble. 
Got back late last night from our little break, so got a ton of washing to do...plus a load of ironing ready for the new school year on Tuesday...that should keep me busy!

Hope all is well with everyone today xxx


----------



## emamac

Hi all,

June - great to hear you r nearly at your follow up.

Vimto - I have everything crossed for u tomorrow. Good luck!

Harper - how r u?

Afm - I've been feeling a bit queasy but it might be a bug so I'm trying not to read anything into it x


----------



## Harper14

vimto I replied on the other thread I can't believe its OTD already for you (although i am sure it has not felt quick for you) I really do think it will be positive - good idea about testing early, I also want to test a day earlier than me and DH have said only so I can prepare myself I don't want to be too upset in front of him if that makes sense although he is so supportive I think sometimes we deal with things better in our head before others.

Ema - Queasy sounds good well not good but you know what i mean, I feel nada no cramps, no quesy, no pulling i just can't help but feel a little negative that maybe its not worked I know lots of people dont get any symptoms but I would feel better if i had some sign of implantation but NO!!! ahhhh

xx


----------



## emamac

How many days past are u harper? x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I know what you mean about the lack of symptoms worrying you...I almost felt disappointed that I didn't have a bit of spotting after the transfer, at least then it would be a sign that something is happening!! So many people have said they they had no symptoms at all and got a bfp though. Xx

Hope the queasiness is a good sign ema! Even though it's unpleasant! Xx

Yes, defo doing the test tonight! After dd has gone to bed though, don't want her to see me upset or think that there's something wrong.


----------



## Harper14

I'm only 5dp3dt ha ha ages to go yet  x


----------



## Harper14

vimto I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Thank you. I will be on later baring my news...good or bad   Xx


----------



## mle83

Vimto I am keeping my finger's crossed you test positive tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

June I hope your consultation goes well and you can try again in November.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## pollita

I'm   for a BFP for you tomorrow, Vimto!


----------



## Vimto78

Pollita - I'm sure you will get a match soon! I'm surprised you haven't already as I thought there was always a waiting list of recipients...I was matched in a couple of days! Hang on in there! Xx

Thanks for the positive wishes, I'm now umming and ahhing whether to do it tonight or in the morning when my pee will be more potent, if I had another test in the house I would do both, but only got one!


----------



## djjim22

Awww Vimto, I've got everything crossed for you! 

Pollita, hopefully a match will come soon, but at least you know if you aren't match things will be happening soon. The whole waiting around has got to be the worst part of the IVF rollercoaster I'm sure! I'm sick of counting down weeks in my diary!xx


----------



## emamac

Good luck whatever u decide vimto x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks guys, gona do it in the morning as I'm peeing rather a lot from all the water I'm drinking! X


----------



## emamac

Good idea I think vimto x


----------



## june13

Best of luck Vimto x


----------



## Vimto78

I got a faint line!!


----------



## emamac

Hooray!!!congratulations vimto!!x


----------



## Harper14

Amazing news xxx


----------



## Vimto78

I feel confused! Need to do more tests!! 
Thanks both, I'm not 100% convinced yet though!! Xx


----------



## Harper14

A line is a line it might just be still a little early I would maybe retest tomorrow for peace of mind but I'm sure it's a positive

Has any one had really vivid dreams? Still no symptoms from me except my boobs are so sore it's got to be the bloody pessaries 

X


----------



## emamac

Vimto - did u use clinic test? They can be a bit rubbish? I'm getting a first response for tues and a clinic one as back up.

Harper - yes vivid dreams. My boobs aren't so sore now? But I think it was pessaries and maybe I've got used to them. I've woken up with a stinking headache. Bit worried as I usually get a bad head a few days before af arrives. Still feeling queasy though but maybe I have got a bug if I've now got a headache?? X


----------



## Harper14

Vimto - ema right best test is first response or superdrug own I'm told is very sensitive but stay away from digital, personally I don't trust clear blue when I was pregnant with Sofia they said bfn and every other said bfp!! 

Ema - I think you are lucky you prob just got used to them I know it's not pregnancy symptoms as they started from the day I took pessaries so be thankful if they no longer sore!! I've had really vivid dreams and night sweats but I think it was really warm last night still no cramps or implantation bleed I think that's what would make me more positive ahh 2ww is awful wish I could sleep all this week 

X


----------



## Vimto78

I will defo retest tomorrow morning, in fact will probably do another one today! Yes, I used the clinic one, it's a very basic looking..I will invest in a couple of better ones I think.
I've still got sore boobs, but they seem to get worse as the day goes on and aren't too bad in the morning. Still got the AF feeling too. Apart from that,nothing major to report! 
Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Actually one thing I have noticed wasn't night sweats, but the occasional day sweat...like hot flushes! It's happened about 3 or 4 times I'd say during the 2ww. 
Thanks for the advice, I will get first response tests today, going to cost a small fortune but for peace of mind it's worth it. 
I'm not sure if i can wait til tomorrow morning though, would it be unwise to do one today do you think? 
Xx


----------



## Harper14

Once their is enough hgc it should be detected all day, when I was pregnant I didn't test until late afternoon on first day of missed period and it was clear line in a first response so I think of you don't wee for a few hours and use a decent test it should be a clear result and give you peace of mind but I really wouldn't worry if you used the clinic test and it's got a line your def pregnant as they are so weak 

Yay congratulations here's hoping were all as lucky 

Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper! I'm trying not to get too excited! After so many years of heartache, I can't let myself be too confident yet? Xxx


----------



## emamac

I agree it's awful wake me up tues!!

Yes def try another test then vimto x


----------



## Vimto78

I'm still lighting my candles every night, and thinking of you guys and saying a little prayer to the big man for all of you xx (no, I'm not a bible basher...lol) xx


----------



## emamac

Lol vimto and thank you x


----------



## mle83

Vimto congratulation's so happy for you. I agree with Harper about first response being the best test to use, I got a clear line when I tested 2 days before official test date with first response and a weak line with the clearblue one. I get a bit obsessive about testing and already have about 20 tests of various makes already, my clinic do not give you a test to use.
That's such a lovely thing to do with the candles.

Ema and Harper hope vimto's good luck continues with you both, Tuesday will be here before you know it Ema. Harper when is your OTD?

Pollita sorry its taking a while to get matched, I know how frustrating it is. I waited 4 and a half months to get matched this time and was turned down by 4 recipients. 

I have my scan tomorrow and finger's crossed should start stimming. Feel's like it has taken forever to get to this point x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle, typical it's Sunday and I have to wait even longer for the shops to open....I'm so unorganised, why didn't I get them yesterday??!! I will defo get first response after all the positive comments about it. What time of day did you test? Hope your scan goes well and you can move on to stimming xx


----------



## june13

Congratulations Vimto, so pleased for you xx


----------



## mle83

Vimto it is typical that its a sunday when you need a shop to be open early. I tested first thing in the morning then in the evening. I used 3 different tests each time and compared the darkness of the lines, over the top I know but I couldn't help it lol


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - lol...I feel a similar obsession already coming on! I bought some tests, 10am was at the shops! And I've already done another test, although I know my pee must be virtually all water...lol. Still got a feint line though. I'm going to try and not do another til tomorrow morning, when I'm hoping the line may have darkened up a bit. 

Xx


----------



## emamac

I just got some first response from asda and they were on offer a 2 pack for 6 quid! Bargain! I nearly bought 2 packs!!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema- that's where I got mine from too!  Then passed by superdrug on the way back and bought two of theirs...pack of 2 £4.50, buy one get one half price...


----------



## emamac

Lol might pop into super drug tomorrow haha!!


----------



## pollita

Congratulations, Vimto!


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks pollita! X


----------



## kezzywoo

Congratulations  vimto, that's brilliant news so pleased for you


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks kezzywoo and lucky! I'm still not believing it to be honest. I have stockpiled on tests! I'm just hoping to God that little embie or two stay there and nothing happens to them xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies I had a look at the first response offer but it's not the first response early response so I'm not sure how sensitive they are does anyone know x


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Vimto!xxxx


----------



## emamac

Oh bugger!! Didn't know there was 2 types! Vimto use superdrug in morning and save fr one for next day!! That's prob why it was feint!! What's the sensitivity on frer harper?


----------



## emamac

Ok I've just looked it up and a normal fr is 25 compared to the early one which is 12.5. The early superdrug one is 10. I will be getting some superdrug tomorrow def then!!


----------



## emamac

Apparently clear blue digital is 50. That explains a lot!


----------



## Vimto78

I think I've bought all the wrong ones..lol...must have been the shock this morning. The superdrug ones say test from 4 days before missed period, are they the right ones?


----------



## Harper14

Yes vimto the superdrug ones are the sensitive ones I'm just not sure how sensitive the first response will be as their are two types of fr and one that's the most sensitive is first response early response but they might still be sensitive enough 

I had lots of twinges on my left hand side last night felt like af type pains but nothing this morning, do you think that's also the pessaries?

X


----------



## Vimto78

I've just done the superdrug test, it did say early test on the box. I can't say the line is any darker, but it did appear much more quickly than the clinics test. It's about the same colour I'd say. Should they get darker on a daily basis?! 

It could be the pessaries Harper, I still have that AF feeling most of the time. It could be the ovaries/follicles as they take weeks to start recovering from the EC. Xx


----------



## Harper14

I'm not sure if the darkness is more of a myth I would go and get frer and try with that tomorrow but I still think it's def bfp so you don't need to worry. 

Yay!!! 

X


----------



## emamac

Apparently they won't get darker on a daily basis - prob only every two days, when hcg gets stronger. The first response we got were similar sensitivity to a normal clearblue. The superdrug ones should be better but don't know if it would be much darker. A line is a line though and if it's coming up more quickly that's great. You def have your bfp hun xx

Harper - could it be implantation hun?


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper! Think I will go and get one of those today, got to phone the clinic this morning too and let them know. What normally happens clinic-wise now? Will I have to go back? Just hope it stays put!

Good luck to all in for ECs/ETs and scans today xxx


----------



## Vimto78

When are you testing Ema? Xx


----------



## emamac

I'm testing tomorrow vimto!!! Eeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!! Scared!!!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - It is so scary isn't it!! Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and hopefully not too much of a sleepless night tonight! xxx


----------



## Harper14

Ema good luck tomorrow

I don't know whether to test Thursday (10dp3dt) or Friday 11dp3dt to be honest I just want to know either way I'm struggling this week and want too come off all the drugs ASAP if it's bfn (and have a vino)

What day past transfer did you both test? 

X


----------



## mle83

Good luck ema  and harper, praying you both get positive results.

My clinic have you test 2 weeks after egg collection x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I stuck to my OTD in the end which was 11dp5dt, I felt the same as you, wanted off the pessaries and on the wine. The only reasons I didn't do it Saturday night in the end was cos I thought my pee would be to dilute and I only had one test in the house! 
When is your OTD? xx
To be honest, if we hadn't been away during that 2nd week and kept ourselves so busy I think I probably would have done it earlier.
xx


----------



## emamac

I'm 11dp3dt today so will be 12dp3dt tomorrow for test day. x


----------



## Vimto78

Good luck tomorrow Ema....really hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## emamac

Thanks ladies. Well dh has just come home and said he's felt queasy all day today so I've prob had a bug  symptom spotting is horrible. Now feeling really negative about tomorrow  x


----------



## Harper14

ema I am sure you will be fine - stay positive!! get an early night and then test in the morning i have everything crossed for you.

I am really struggling today probably my first real down day, I guess because its getting near and I just want to know one way or another. 

xx


----------



## emamac

I've had a few tough days harper - it's so hard. I prob struggled at the point you are at too. I'm hoping u had implantation pains yesterday hun. I will have an early night. I've got my superdrug test at the ready!!

x


----------



## mle83

The 2ww really is the worst bit. Hope to her good news from you tomorrow Ema.

My scan went well and I start stimms tonight on a lower dose than last time, cant wait for it all to be over and know the outcome x


----------



## Vimto78

Lucky - I've POAS 4 times so far! And no doubt I will do at least another one tomorrow. Phoned the clinic earlier and they said no blood test as there is nothing they are concerned about!!! Easy for them to say, I'm concerned about EVERYTHING lol. 

Ema - try not to worry too much that what you have is a bug and not a bfp, it could be completely unrelated that dh feels queasy. Xx

Harper - hope you're ok. It's so hard when you get in that frame of mind, I've struggled to stay positive throughout the whole thing. But please don't get too down  only a few days to wait and I'm praying you get a bfp. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck tomorrow ema, got everything crossed for you x


----------



## emamac

Thanks everyone. 

Mle - fab news good luck with stims x


----------



## Vimto78

Lucky - I couldn't book the scan earlier as the times they've offered are a bit awkward for me, need to discuss it with dp and see when's best for him...but it will defo be 15th or 16th Sep. What I don't get is she said that will be 6 week scan? Only thought about it afterwards! How can that be 6 weeks?!!

I've now developed a dull ache on my left side where I can only imagine my ovary must be, I've had it for about 4 hours and it's doing my head in. I'm now convincing myself something's not in the right place!!! Arghhh!!!


----------



## pollita

Good luck for tomorrow's test, Ema!   for a BFP for you!


----------



## emamac

Vimto you would be classed as about 4 weeks now hun! So in 2 weeks would be 6 weeks.

Thanks pollita! x


----------



## Vimto78

Hmm, I clearly need to read up on how it's worked out x


----------



## emamac

Lol! If it was a normal cycle you class day 1 of pregnancy as day one of last period. As it's Ivf you go back 2 weeks from ec x there's a good due date calculator on here. Take a look. x


----------



## Vimto78

Ohhhhhh.....I seeeeeee!! Lol
Thanks for that, very interesting link/tool! 
Right, I'm off to bed now! Night night ladies, and good luck (again) for tomo ema x


----------



## june13

Best of luck tomorrow Ema, have everything crossed for you  x


----------



## emamac

Well tested on superdrug and clinic test...... It's a BFP!!!


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations ema that's amazing news xxxx


----------



## Vimto78

Arghh!!!  Ema!  Congratulations!!! I'm soooo pleased for you!  Xxx


----------



## mle83

Congratulations ema, so  happy for you. Let's hope this lucky streak continues for everyone x


----------



## willow07_123

Congratulations ema!! 

Vimto u too!

Sorry not been on awhile been a bit down as the clinic we were going with won't except my amh so thought our dreams were over as can't afford nearly £7000 for one cycle. Anyway think may have found a clinic in London that will except us. Just waiting on an appointment. Loved the other clinic as was only 1hr and half way-didn't really want the stress of traveling to London from Norwich but it's my dream to have another so we will do it. (Rem the first time it cost us over £1000 in train fairs :-( ) Anyone with the lister clinic?? X


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks willow, and good luck with your appointment at your new clinic xx


----------



## emamac

Thanks everyone. I can't believe it yet!!


----------



## kezzywoo

Woohoo congrats ema so pleased for you xx


----------



## willow07_123

Lucky how far along r u? How have u found the lister? Thanks x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - Lol, I still can't believe it either - I've already done another two tests today! What was your second line like? Mines still not really any darker, but definitely there! xx


----------



## willow07_123

So happy for u both!!!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey Ladies, Sorry havent been on have been il for about a week 

HUGE congratulations to you BOTH Ema & Vimto xxx Soo pleased for you both

And I have my fingers crossed for you Harper.

Im still waiting for a gp to see if they will refer me to Coventry but we shall see, we have our scan for the end of the month the smear booked for tomorrow and bloods booked for the 15th ish oh and our youngests birthday on the 4th so a busy busy couple of weeks here.


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Karmas, good to hear your plans are coming together. And its good to keep busy!! xx


----------



## willow07_123

Yay managed to get a cancellation appointment for next weds the 10th!!  x


----------



## Harper14

Ladies with all the positivity I done a test (thought I would let myself down gently if it's bfn) and it's bfp I can't believe it only faint but def line do you think it could still be trigger? Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - you naughty girl...but YIPEEEE! How many days ago was trigger?


----------



## Harper14

Trigger was 11 days ago do you think it would still show 

Superdrug test the line was faint but it showed straight away 

X


----------



## Vimto78

I had a look myself at the weekend, but there seems to be varying opinions. Some say it stays in system for 10 days, others say 12, some say 14! I would have thought if its not completely out, then by 11 days surely there would be hardly anything left and possibly not enough to get a positive. I'm no doctor though! Just keep testing tomorrow etc. I REALLY hope its a positive xxx


----------



## Harper14

Just realised I done the trigger 2 days before ec so it was 13 days ago I'm too scared to get excited yet 

X


----------



## emamac

Omg - harper - woop woop!! I doubt it's trigger. I have everything crossed! Think we will all be continuing to test over next few days!! My clinic have said as standard I have to test again next tues and then if bfp still they will book my scan for 7 weeks. 

Over did it earlier carrying ds(3 stone 3year old!!) he decided he could not walk anymore and through a tantrum till I carried him back to car. I was not impressed! I have had a few cramps since. Just hoping not done any damage.


----------



## emamac

Also harper - I've heard of quite a few bfp at your stage! Plus it's the middle of the day!! Sounds promising to me hun x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - if it was 13 days ago I'm sure you should be clear of the trigger! How exciting, all this good news! 

My scan is booked for the 16th Sep, no bloods or anything in between then and they advised me not to test repeatedly (lol..yeah, ok) as it would make it more stressful! 

xx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations, Ema & Harper!!


----------



## Harper14

I feel like now I have a bfp I have even more stresses ha ha 

I'm still so shocked dh is going to stocj up on tests I'll def be a poas addict until I believe it

Does anyone know where you can get beta done I don't think I can wait until scan also what's the earliest they can scan you 

X


----------



## Vimto78

I feel the same Harper, it just feels like I'm back at the beginning of the 2ww again now my scan is booked for 2 weeks today. I'm not sure I can wait that long either - I'm going to look into the beta. I asked the clinic about blood tests and they basically said they wouldn't call me in for one as they would need to do it on a daily basis to check the HCG is going up (or something to that effect)
The earliest scan is 6 weeks I think. 
xx


----------



## Harper14

In think I would feel happier just having the blood test and then go back to check it's increasing but I don't know where you go for this my clinic don't do it 

Any ideas x


----------



## emamac

Wow what a day! I agree though I'm more stressed now!! Looks like I've got a 3week wait till my scan as they don't do them till week 7! Tests galore between now and then me thinks!!x


----------



## Harper14

Ema my clinic don't either I'm booked to see gp on Friday I'm going to see if they will do a blood test it's a long shot but they know how difficult a journey we've had so I'm hoping if I cry they might take pity I've googled beta private but nothing cones up 

X


----------



## emamac

Good idea harper - I bet you r in shock aren't you?!


----------



## june13

Wow, big congrats Ema and Harper, think they say within 10 days trigger should be gone so sounds good. What a lucky day on here 

Vimto, how are you feeling, bet the wait for a scan is frustrating.

Willow, that's great about your appointment not long to wait.

Karmas, hoping the time goes quick for you.

Kezzy woo, Polita, lucky, how are things with you?

Mle, how is treatment going you must be getting excited?

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope everyone is well.

Afm, we had our follow up. All very positive, told me our lady got bfp which is fantastic but I did say at start I didn't want to know!. They said the faint bfps I got were down to the embryo implanting but probably not viable so early miscarriage. He said at least shows no implantation issue and just bad luck. He said the whole issue with down regging was 1 in 100 chance of it taking that long and next time will be quicker. I've been given pill for next af and waiting for a match. Must be insane starting again lol x


----------



## rags_83

Hello lovely ladies, 

I hope I am ok to tag on. I am new to this site & new to egg sharing.

I am 31 & interested in egg sharing albeit a bit nervous. My boyfriend has a very low sperm count so I will also require ICSI or IMSI. 

I wanted to go to Oxford Fertility Unit but I’m not sure a 1.5 hr drive from home is practical considering I also work full time in London. 

I am interested in CRGH as the location is convenient – is anyone currently egg sharing at this clinic?

Can anyone recommend any other London clinics?

How do you know the success rates without meeting with every clinic?

I would be very grateful for any advice at all. I am not telling anyone about my plans to egg share so I am hoping I can get some advice from everyone on here.

Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## emamac

Hi rags - welcome!! Hfea website has all the clinics on and what they offer. You can go onto their individual websites to see success rates. I can't tell you about any London clinics apart from barts. I would say it's a very busy clinic and prob if you go to one of the others it may be better. Actually barts doesn't do egg share so forget that anyway!!
Egg sharing is a big decision but I've found it to be great. 

June - fab news that you r starting again so soon. I'm sorry they told you about the recipient when u didn't ask for that. Glad she got a bfp but that was a bit naughty that they told u. Hope it didn't upset u too much?

I will find out about the recipient but only when I'm further along with my pregnancy( sounds weird saying that!)

Mle - how r u today?

Willow - I've heard good things about the lister

Hi pollita, Djjim, kezzywoo, karmas, lucky and anyone else I've missed!!

Em x


----------



## Vimto78

Yes June, it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks, involving lots of POAS..lol...just praying that whatever is in there, is healthy, in the right place and stays there! I'm also surprised they just told you the outcome of your recipient like that! It's quite sensitive information to be dishing out willy nilly. I'm sure I was told I could only find out after 6 months or something like that and that I'd have to contact them specifically.

Harper - defo a good idea, I may try the same! 

Rags - Welcome! I think egg sharing is a fantastic, rewarding thing to do...but of course requires careful consideration over the implications.
Unfortunately, I left it too late and was only able to do one cycle because I had reached the upper age limit. I definitely would have done it again and regret not looking into it a few years earlier. But it is probably not for everyone. Your clinic will advise you well and offer counselling. Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

So it's been a while since I have been on and boy did I have some catching up to do!!

Harper, Vimto, Emamac - congratulations on the  

June- fingers crossed that down Regina goes a lot easier this time!

Willow- I am sharing at the lister and the whole 3 1/2  hours we were there I was so nervousness full of hope. 

Afm - well, I am still waiting....finally my GP did the right test and gave these to us to send to the lister today. I emailed these and am waiting for a response. Had an email last week from the lister asking for an up to date semen analysis from DH, luckily he did an NHS one when we were considering treatment with NHS but it is like getting blood from a stone trying to get this paperwork. Hopefully things will start to move a bit faster now!! The waiting is so draining


----------



## Jenbal

Lol. Down regging changed to 'down Regina'. Damn you autocorrect!!


----------



## mle83

Welcome Rags, I would recommend visiting any potential clinics to check them out. You will soon get a feel of which one is the right one for you.

June that is great you get to try again so soon, really do hope its second time lucky for you

Harper congratulations, so happy for you.

Jenbel hope you hear from your clinic soon, your right the waiting is so draining!.

Willow hope your consultation goes well

Vimto and Ema is it sinking in yet your actually pregnant? 

Hope everyone I have missed is well 

So far stimms are going ok drinking loads of water and a Lucozade sport a day to help prevent OHSS, finger's crossed it works.


----------



## Vimto78

Mle83 - not sunk in yet! just can't get too confident about it yet as feel like there's lots of hurdles to overcome first x


----------



## Harper14

June - can't believe they told you about the recipient like that however if you are like me you will feel better for knowing this, although it took me 5 months to pluck up courage to ask I was so pleased and it also meant that my eggs were good enough quality so you got to take the positives.

Rags welcome I'm up north so didn't contact any London clinic but I have only heard glowing reports about the lister apparently they are fantastic it's a very quick process with them compared to other clinics abs their success rates are very good. If this cycle fails we will def use lister next time 

Mle just keep drinking the water and milk & hot water bottle that's all I've done both times and never got any signs of ohss

Jenbal sounds like you are getting somewhere and once the cycle starts it will fly - honestly it's been a whirlwind other than the bloody 2ww!!

Vimto/ema can't believe how eventful past few days have been. I'm going to test every morning until sat otd and hope the line gets darker I've found a clinic which are based all over uk that do blood for 50 but I need to check it's beta. But I've got an appointment with gp on Thursday I'm just going to cry and hope that they will test my blood and progesterone but it's a long shot other than that not sure what else I can do

I just really hope it's a true bfp id be devastated now if not (another reason to not test early)

Still have no symptoms which is a bit worrying

X


----------



## rags_83

Thank you all for your replies. I am going to call CRGH and Lister tomorrow and go from there. 

I noticed that Lister also have a satellite site in the city which would be really handy.


----------



## emamac

Harper it's still really early for symptoms. Glad u have found a clinic that will do bloods.

Jenbal - hi nice to hear from you!!hopefully not much longer for you. x

Mle - not sinking in for me at all and I'm scared to accept it really!!


----------



## june13

Welcome rags, I'd agree that I've heard things about the lister. If we have no luck this time I think we will try there.

Jenbal, thank you, lol my phone is the worst for correcting me. I always hit send and then read it back and think oh no what I have I written haha. I sympathise with the waiting, it's horrid being left hanging around.

Mle, thank you. I'm a glutton for punishment, this will be our third go!. That's great stims are going well. I was paranoid about ohss, I think the milk everyday helped as well as water and isotonics for me.

Harper, I really hope your go does your beta for you. I don't think most people get symptoms so early, with my boys I was around 6 weeks before I felt anything and then ithe sickness started for a whole 9 months lol.

Ema, I have mixed feelings today. I'm happy my lady got a bfp but selfishly feel sad for us. I was a bit gutted when he said when probably had it implant only to lose it a few days after. I'm 100% not testing early next time.

Vimto, yes it was a bit naughty. I'd put on the forms we didn't want to know but  I'm trying to put it behind us. New cycle and new chance for us x


----------



## Harper14

Vimto & ema I've done another test this morning and it's still bfp no lighter or darker but still there I've been reading that superdrug tests can show false positives so now going out today to buy frer

What tests have you both been using? Are there getting much darker? 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - so far (lol) I've tried superdrug early test, first response - the normal one and a lloyds own brand digital one...all have been positive at any time of day but lines have varied in depth. Definitely a bit darker this morning, but nothing major to be honest!! I would still feel happier if a saw a nice thick dark line. Xx

What clinic have you been looking at Ema for that test? Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Sorry, I meant Harper! What clinic do you think possibly does the beat test? X


----------



## emamac

Harper - I've used clinic test which was a weird cassette thing!! A superdrug one which worked but was a bit faint and slow to come up and scared the crap out of me that it was gonna be neg! And a normal fr this morning which was a better colour than superdrug yesterday!  
I feel like I need a clearblue one just to make the collection more complete!!!lol!!

I don't think I would do a cb digi though!! It might scare me more!!x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I had the wierd cassette test from clinic too...complete with pipette! 
The lloyds one said 'pregnant' but no indication of how many weeks or anything. That's what I want to go for next, got to build myself up though in case it doesn't register the amount of weeks that it should at this stage. Then I'll be gutted. Although not sure what it should say at this point really.
Xx


----------



## Harper14

Well I'm going to try frer today and for the rest if the week and then next week maybe clear blue I don't have a good history with clear blue as it took ages to show bfp with Sofia and I clearly was pregnant 

I just wish you could relax and enjoy it but I really can't yet 

X


----------



## rags_83

mle83 - you were right! even just with phone calls to both CRGH & Lister today I already feel like Lister is more the clinic for me.  I just didn't get the right vibe from CRGH. I will book in for the free open evenings at both clinics to make sure.

I feel better just having made the phone calls, a small step I know but in the right direction  

Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## willow07_123

Harper so pleased for u 

Anyone had treatment and used other identification other than a passport?? As mine is out of date (as with the twins we haven't been anywhere and have no plans to do so) Lister r saying I need a valid one before I can start treatment. But surely u must be able to use another form of identification?? Thanks x


----------



## emamac

See I feel I'm missing something by not doing a clearblue as I was given one from barts last time!!! Weird I know lol!!

Rags - fab that you've rang and feel like you are getting somewhere with it now. I would say u r doing the right thing going to both open evenings.

Willow - I think bourn hall asked for passport. I don't think I was given any other option. Luckily we do have them.

Waving to everyone else x


----------



## mle83

Rags its so important that you feel comfortable with the clinic you pick so your doing the right thing by attending both open evening's. You are starting on an incredible journey and I am wishing you all the best.

Willow I used my passport and I don't think I was given an option of using any other ID, maybe its worth giving them a ring and checking.

For the ladies currently addicted to Poas I would avoid using the clear blue digital. I made the mistake of using them before and ended up stressed when the weeks weren't adding up to how far along I was. I even did 2 at the same time when I was 5+ weeks and one said 1-2 weeks and the other said 2-3 weeks. I have read up on them and a lot of people have said they were unreliable so I will never use them again.

Thanks Harper I am making sure to keep my water intake up. I usually have skimmed milk so the full fat milk is making me feel sick but I am persevering. Hot water bottle on tummy every evening so hopefully I have a good amount of eggs at ec


----------



## Harper14

Right ladies I've done first response this afternoon and it still bfp I really am becoming an addict

I've got booked in for bloods on Friday so at least I will know by the weekend to rule out chemical pregnancy - keeping everything crossed

X


----------



## Harper14

No I have had to pay for private bloods but for 50 it's a drop on the ocean compared to everything else and it's the only thing that will make me relax until scan I'm just praying it's all ok but guess I won't know until Friday 

X


----------



## Harper14

It's another clinic they have clinics all over the UK for early pregnancy screening a hgc blood test is 50 you get the results same day and early scans are 80 for first one and then 50 there after 

X


----------



## emamac

Sounds good harper x


----------



## Vimto78

What clinics are they Harper? Wonder if there's one near me! X


----------



## Harper14

If you google thisismy clinic it will bring it up they are mostly up North but there are a few others it might be worth a look 

X


----------



## Vimto78

No there isn't one by me Harper, but I've found another clinic that does the test for £60, same day results of done before 10am. Not sure I have the guts to do it! X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well, been for my appt today and I am officially on the waiting list!!!  they just need to transport my oh sperm on ice from clinic wait for a match and looks like we are good to go! Does anybody know what the wait time could be approx from now to starting stimms, have been told that I will be doing short protocol with 300mg menopur. Also the clinic charge an extra 450 for embryo scope and another 150 for scratching of the womb! Does anybody have any advice as to weather it is worth paying for this?


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy that's great news I don't know about matching time as all clinics seem to differ but I really don't think you will be waiting long I think it took me a week first time round and 2 weeks second time so hopefully the same for you.

We didn't end up paying for embryo scope although our clinic wanted 700 for this but the scratch I did pay for and whilst I know it's early days for me but that's one of the main things I done different and this time got a bfp so I would def have that done especially as it hardly costs anything. 

My views on embryo scope if a clinic has this facility surely they will use it without telling anyone as anything that increases their success rates is a win for them, now I know this is a long shot but you never know? 

Vimto at lest you found somewhere I was having a nightmare to find anywhere I am going to gp this morning to see if they will do bloods but it's unlikely, I know realistically I won't fully relax until 12 weeks but if I can at least rule out chemical pregnancy tomorrow then it might make me feel better

As you can see I'm up at stupid o'clock out little girl has a big - poor thing but I'm hoping I don't catch it. I've done another frer and there still a clear line 2 more days until otd but all the scare stories I've read about cp is you can have positive bfp up to 18 days dpo or more so I've got a while to go

Ema how you feeling?

Lucky no it's not too expensive and for peace of mind it's worth it although I'll be so scared tomorrow to actually get the test, part of me wants to enjoy this little bfp bubble as I always see bfn on all the tests it still doesn't feel real. Fingers crossed you will be joining us soon and the lucky streak continues for our little thread 

Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I feel kind of torn as at the moment there's hope in this bfp bubble. My dd has a doctors appt after school, I may try and sneak in at the end my own question about the blood test. Although, he will probably say he's not allowed to speak to me about myself as it's dd's appt! 

Kezzywoo - good news that things are moving forward for you!  I didn't have the scratch, it wasn't offered to me. But I did use the embryoscope which was an extra £400 at my clinic. It is a bit naughty that they charge for this, would be nice if it was just standard....I'm sure one day it will be. My thinking is that it's still fairly new for my clinic and those machines probably don't come cheap! So maybe the fee we pay goes towards the cost if the machine!! Anyway, I think it's a good thing as they can rule out the embryos that are not developing properly as they are continually monitored by digital imaging - embryos that possibly wouldn't turn into a viable pregnancy. Also, they don't have to take the embryos out of the incubator each time they want to look AF them, so it's a more stable environment for them. Xx


----------



## Vimto78

*at them (not AF them..lol...autocorrected me)


----------



## emamac

I didn't have embryoscope or scratch. Neither were offered and I didn't ask. Didn't fancy the scratch and I think embryoscope is good but not necessary and I think it should be offered to everyone for free. I too think it will be free one day and the norm.

Harper - if it's 18dpo I'm 17 today(14dp3dt) so I'm nearly there lol!

Used my last fr today. Going to get a clearblue today for the morning then I'm leaving it at that till Tuesday when I do my 2nd clinic one. 
After my 2nd clinic one I really think I have to accept things x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I've bought a few more today, purely because I still like AF is imminent. I just did the clearblue with predictor when I got to work, it came up 2-3 weeks conception which converts to 4-5 weeks pregnant. Technically this sounds about right, but I'm still finding it very difficult to accept/believe x


----------



## emamac

Does anyone else have to pay for there progesterone after otd? I've got to buy my crinone gel and it's £37 per box of 15!! Prob going to need about 5 boxes of them!!


----------



## Harper14

I was always told if your egg share all your drugs are free have you contacted the clinic?

I've been to gp this morning that was a waste of time as I thought nhs don't do bloods to confirm pregnancies the only time they will do bloods or early scan (not that I asked for a scan) is if they suspect ectopic - I've got private bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed that gives me some reassurance 

I feel like I really won't relax until 12 weeks anyone else feel this way or am I being silly 

X


----------



## mle83

Ema I have to take cyclogest  until 12 weeks pregnant. My clinic give you enough until OTD then I went to my gp and got them on prescription I would check and find out if you can them from your gp.

Hope the blood test reassures you harper x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - you're not alone in feeling this way, I feel exactly the same! I hope your blood test goes well tomorrow and the results are reassuring x

Ema - I was also told all the drugs are free for the donor, this doesn't seem right that you've been asked to pay for them? Is that what the clinic have said? 

My clinic only ordered me one extra pack of cyclogest, basically enough to last to the 6 week scan  - this has disheartened me a bit


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, just abit skeptical if I only get one surviving embryo then what would be the point in embryo scope, all seemed so cheap at first but gradually the cost is mounting, still much cheaper than without egg sharing I guess, just feeling very stressed now, I feel worse that I have been accepted now it's just a waiting game, how is everyone doing? Bet your over the moon vimto, ema, harper


----------



## emamac

Kezzywoo- I wouldn't bother with it if I was you. I couldn't afford to. If u do only get one there is not really any point x

My clinic says all drugs free up to day 15, then if positive have to pay for the extra progesterone till 12 weeks. I realised my clinic gave me enough to day 30 and so they have sent me a private prescription for the rest, as I won't go back to clinic till earliest day 35. 
It's a bit cheeky isn't it. I doubt drs would give me a prescription for that. It's so expensive and last time when I cycled on nhs I'd ran out before I was due for my scan and had to plead for 1 box!x


----------



## mle83

It is cheeky of the clinic's not to provide you with all the drugs that you need to get you to 12 weeks. Sadly their view is once your pregnant their role is over.

Kezzywoo I would not bother with the embryo scope if it were just for one embryo. My clinic do not offer embryo scope, I would recommend having the scratch done. My clinic charge £100 for it and I had it done on my first cycle and got  BFP, have had it done this time too x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks girls, does anyone know if u have to pay for the embryo scope before the treatment or will they wait to see how many fertilise? Just don't want to waste money but do really want this to have the best chance of working, I am going to definatlry have the scratching done, dr said it can increase your chance by 70 % just don't like the idea of the embryos being taken out of there incubator to be checked, how are u getting on with your cycle now mle? How far In are you? Thanks ema, does anyone know if when ur on the short protocol if the certitide is free? Also the dr wants me on 300 of menopur, does anyone know how much approx this will cost?


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry about all the questions I am such a pain  out next appt is an information session does anyone know what this will entail, she said it's where u take Id?
Hope perhaps you may know what this process involves as you are too with Coventry x


----------



## Vimto78

Kezzywoo - I had to pay for embryoscope beforehand, they need to know the day before EC if you want to use it as they have to "prepare the dish" whatever that means...lol. The eggs go into the embryoscope as soon as the sperm is added/injected. What they did say was that if there is zero fertilisation the following day, they refund the money. However, If just one egg fertilises there would be no refund. We decided to do it as we thought that this would be our last round of treatment either for a long time or maybe forever due to finances! There are no disadvantages for using embryoscope, only advantages. That said, many people don't use it and still get bfp's. Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Also kezzywoo - you shouldn't have to pay for any of your drugs as an egg donor, but as ema said, if there's a positive result from then on you would possibly need to pay for the cyclogest pessaries depending on your clinic x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks vimto, I thought that they would give u the basic menopur 150mg but got the impression that if u needed more then I thought u would have to pay for it. I have been advised that I will need 300, I am just trying to figure out how much all will cost


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy all drugs for you should be free I even needed more drugs as I was stimming longer and that were free so if check with clinic 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks harper, hopefully that will be the same for me, what mg of menopur were u on? X


----------



## Harper14

I was on fostimon 150 due to pcos 

X


----------



## rags_83

Wow ladies, reading all of your posts makes me realise I really do have so much to learn!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Kezzy,

You are correct in what you are saying regarding coventry egg share. You only get the basic drug package free, if you require more for whatever reason then unfortunatly you will be required to pay.

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks hope, do u know how much roughly per vial they charge? And also we have now officially been accepted, our next appt is for an info session, do u know what happens at this appt?


----------



## emamac

Ha ha rags you will get the hang of it hun x

Kezzy - every clinic seems so different with what they do and don't charge for.x


----------



## Bubbles12

Kezzy,

I wouldnt know sweet but i cant imagine that its cheap. Their phamacy of asda are the cheapest. I had to get some norethisterone from their pharmacy (4 days worth) it cost me £25... i then had to get a further 12 days more yesterday and i thought i would try asda.... £2.96!! So already, im having to pay for my meds and im not the reason why i need them... my recipient hasnt had her expected bleed.

As for the info sesh, it just basically them telling you how egg sharing and get you to sign all the relevant forms etc.

Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - have you been for the blood test? How'd it go? Xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi vimto thanks for asking I went at 8am they will call me this afternoon with the results I feel sick with worry 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I bet you do, I would be exactly the same. Good luck for your phone call later, I'm sure everything will be ok xx


----------



## june13

Best of luck with your results Harper  x


----------



## Harper14

Hey guys level is 214 not sure what that means as I've been in meetings all day so can't research x


----------



## Vimto78

No, I'm not sure what it means either! Did they not pass any comments about it at all? X


----------



## Vimto78

Try this www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
X

/links/


----------



## emamac

Sounds good to me harper congrats!! 

Sorry been AWOL - been to whipsnade zoo today and now in a premier inn. Ds loved it. I'm worn out tonight though and had a bad headache all day.


----------



## Harper14

Sorry ladies had a manic day I spoke to the clinic they said the numbers are excellent which was good but the main thing is that it doubles I'm back Monday am for this test I am starting to believe it now but know that I won't fully relax for another few weeks 

How are you ema & vimto are you both still poas? 

Hope everyone else is ok? I've had such a whirlwind week with no sleep so hoping this weekend to catch up 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - that's good news, all sounds very positive. You must feel relieved! So, the blood test on Monday, is that included in the £50?  I'm still POAS, but reduced to one a day now! Undecided whether to go for the test or wait til my scan. X


----------



## Harper14

No I have to pay another 50 it soon all adds up but I'm going it gives me peace of mind.

When is your scan?

Does anyone know how early you can have a scan 

X


----------



## emamac

Harper I poas today (normal clearblue) it came up quickest yet . Got one more clear blue and a clinic one for tues. I'm giving up after those. I'm going to believe it!!


----------



## Harper14

Well it's otd today and I used normal non sensitive test and it's still bfp I might start actually believing this is a true bfp

Still going for second bloods Monday and then I will try and relax until scan easier said than done 

Yeah ema great news did you use the clear blue that tells how many weeks I'm considering using that next week

X


----------



## emamac

No just a normal cb. Don't think I like the ones that tell u weeks x


----------



## Harper14

No not sure I'm keen on those well yet. 

I still don't have any symptoms which is great on one hand but I think id feel more relaxed if I had some symptoms 

X


----------



## willow07_123

Really pleased for all u guys with bfps  

Harper how many days didu test early before your otd?

Have my first appointment at lister on weds  xx


----------



## Harper14

I was really naughty and have tested from 8dp3dt but it ended up stressing me thinking it was the trigger so although I didn't follow my own advice I would recommend everyone to wait until otd as difficult as that is 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I think the earliest scans seem to be 6 weeks, although by my calculations I will be 6 wks 4 days when I have mine. You need to believe, I spoke to my doctor and he basically said multiple positive tests mean pregnancy! Which of course makes sense to most people, but to all of us on here it's not quite the same somehow! 
My friend got pregnant through clomid a few years back, and she bled through a lot of the early days....they scanned her at 5 weeks and she said the egg sac was visible, so maybe they can do them a bit earlier. 

I used the cb test with conception indicator on Thursday, it worried me a bit at first cos it's just came up pregnant and nothing else. That got me panicking. Then I looked a couple of minutes later and it said 2-3 weeks under it....of course I hadn't read the instructions properly and a delay in the number of weeks appearing is normal! I bought a twin pack and I'm going to use the other one next week I think.
I can't help but POAS each morning, but the lines comes up immediately now and are noticeably darker, using just cheapo tests. 

I'm getting a few symptoms, but not sure what they mean and if they're good or bad....getting really annoying lower back pain, still feeling AFish and I'm noticing being very hungry and thirsty even though I'm caning the water still!


----------



## Harper14

i know vimto logic tells you that most woman who don't go through IVF etc will only test once and then wait for 12 week scan but because of the journey we have been on to get here we obsess about every little thing instead of enjoying it

I have promised dh that once my blood results are back monday (proving they are doubling) then I will relax until scan, I have no more tests left so will prob leave until end of next week and then may try the clear blue only because i would love to see the actual words "pregnant" but I am too scared to do that yet.

hope everyone else is ok and can't wait to hear how you all get on hopefully this luck continues

xx


----------



## Vimto78

I don't think I'll be able to make the same promise to mine Harper...lol...I know I'm going to continue to be a complete nightmare until 12wks (pray to God I make it that far) 
X


----------



## mle83

Harper if you want to see a heartbeat then a scan after 6 weeks is best...if you can hold out that long lol
I waited until 7w6days and saw good strong heartbeat's in both babies. 

It is so nerve wracking, you think that once you get that BFP you can relax but it just brings on a whole new set of worries x


----------



## emamac

How r u getting on mle x


----------



## mle83

Thanks for asking Ema I am now starting to get a lot of pains in my ovaries so stimms are working. I have a scan tomorrow to check how things are progressing, hopefully lots of follicles are growing. 

Ema, Vimto and Harper do your clinic's do a viability scan included in your treatment?. My clinic charge £150 for a scan so I went to a private scanning place and got one done closer to me for £80.

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies do/did any of you have af type pains? They have started today and come and go there is no spotting or anything just cramps but I'm worried as af would be due Tuesday if it wasn't for ivf

Got my bloods tomorrow so that might make me feel more reassured x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - I'm not sure if the viability scan is included, I will find out tomorrow though as like you there's a private clinic that do one for around 80 near us.

Harper - I've had AF pains the whole 2ww and still got them now. I would have been due yesterday, and it feels just like I'm going to get it most of the time.


----------



## Vimto78

Lucky - I put yes for eggs, but no for embryos. For me, I felt that once they became embryos, they deserve a bit of dignity, useable or not xx probably worded that wrong, but I know what I'm trying to say


----------



## Harper14

Lucky I said the same as vimto I was happy to donate eggs for research or training but not embryos 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

I have second beta this morning praying it's doubled as it should. I done another test this morning and the line is coming up quicker and darker so hoping that's a good sign

X


----------



## Vimto78

Good luck for today Harper x


----------



## mle83

Lucky I agreed to eggs being used for training and research but not embryos for the same reason as Vimto.

Good luck today Harper x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies

Had second beta it's 1020 17dpo do it's doubling every 32 hours which clinic are really pleased about but naturally I'm worrying as it's quicker than the 48 hours it should be

Guess I have to be really positive that I'm definitely pregnant and hope the scan shows all is well 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - that's great news! Would a multiple pregnancy produce more hcg Xx


----------



## Harper14

Some say yes some say no I'm really not adverse to twins but as we only put one back it means they would be identical and I'm sure that means more risky I'm not sure though

X


----------



## emamac

Harper - can you try to relax now please!! You are pregnant!! The numbers are great!! I know u can't completely till your scan but please try to enjoy it for a bit. 

I'm too struggling but I'm trying really hard to chill. I've not done a test today and will do clinic one tomorrow then that's it!! I'm not buying anymore. 

Mle - great that stims are working!

Lucky - not got a clue what i put down now lol!! I don't think I agreed to embryos either but I can't be certain!!


----------



## Harper14

i know ema i am going to try and relax for the next two weeks at least I know I am def pregnant and the scan will show more from everything i read its much better that they are doubling at that level than slower also it mostly rules out ectopic which i was worried about with IVF

so for the next 2 weeks i am the same as you and not going to test anymore and wait for scan in 2 weeks then i will really relax and believe it 

xx


----------



## emamac

Well done hun x


----------



## emamac

Scan is booked for 24th sept  X


----------



## Vimto78

I have to say, and sorry to be a complete whinger, that I'm finding this wait until the scan an absolute nightmare....much worse than my 2ww. I'm getting loads of aches and pains and I'm convinced I'm having an ectopic pregnancy!! My scan is on 16th, I've even tried another private clinic for a scan but they can't fit me in til Saturday...it seems pointless to pay £85 when my clinic scan is included in cost and would only be another 3 days after this one!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto I am the same it's so hard. Have you tried calling epau and if you say you have severe pains in one side (dramatising I know) but they have to see you for suspected ectopic 

Great ema you have a date mine is Friday 26th it can't come quick enough although I know the next 2.5 weeks are going to drag 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi everyone, well I phoned the clinic today and she says she is going to ring me back on Thursday to let me know how far down I am on the waiting list, this does not sound very promising  this wait for the match is driving me crazy already and it's only been a week! The clinic have said that they would like me on 300 menopur, fell quite lucky really as I already have 8 vials left over from previous cycle so looks like I can save money on that part as I would have had to pay for 24 vials extra!! At 20 pound a vial there not cheap! What dose of stimms has everyone else been on and how many eggs did you get? Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well, the wait for scans must be horrendous, x


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I haven't been on here for a while as I was in the boring waiting stage of the egg share process. Well, I still am really!

The last I posted I was waiting for blood test results for DH. It turns out even the simplest things are difficult for the NHS and they forgot his HIV test so I sent DH to the lister today and paid £50 for it. At least now I know they won't be lost or wrong.

I was emailed today to say that results will be this week (DH had this test done previously with all other fertility investigations so all ok) then they will look for a match.  

I am hoping that it won't take too long. Im a standard dark blonde, blue eyed 26 year old so fingers crossed it will be before end of September!!

Sorry for lack of personals. I will do these with my next post.

Jen x


----------



## emamac

Great news jenbal - sounds like u r nearly there!!x

How's everyone else getting on?

Mle- have u had any scans yet? 

Kezzy - hopefully it won't be much longer hun. Hang in there. Can't comment on menopur. I was on gonal -f. 

2 weeks today till my scan and counting!

Vimto- hugs it is hard but please stay positive.

Harper - hope u r keeping those Pma pants up!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I'm trying and I let myself believe it for a little while....then little miss negative pops into my head and says...noooo its gona go wrong!!!x


----------



## Harper14

Well my pma is the same as vimto it lasts for a few hours then I keep thinking what if

I know that it's totally out of my controli was going to go for more bloods next week or an early scan but in not sure if that will stress me out more

I've got to try and stay positive and wait for 7 week scan

I did consider doing the clear blue test this weekend next to see if that keeps up positivity 

X


----------



## Vimto78

The last time I did the cb conception indicator it said 2-3 weeks and that was Thursday last week. I want to do another later in the week, but worried it's going to say the same...or less!!! I'm gona stick it out til my scan on Tuesday, I'm going to be a complete bag of nerves for that appointment!


----------



## june13

Hi Ladies,

sorry ive been awol just wanted some time not thinking about ttc.

Harper, great news with your hcg, try and relax now.

Ema, you must be so excited for scan. Hoping it goes quick for you.

Vimto, please try not to worry. I had an ectopic and didnt even have pain just bright red bleeding. The pain you are feeling is probably your ligaments stretching and aching due to hormones. On both my successful pregnancies i had lots of aches and pain early on.

Jenbal, Thats great your results will be back this week, normally matching is quite quick.

Kezzy, Hoping they call you with a match this week. I too was on gonal f, sorry i cant help.

Mle, hows it going, have you got an ec date yet?

Lucky,polita and anyone ive missed how are you?

afm, got the call today to say we have a new match!!!. depending on my af being on time we will start down regging week of 6th October. Must be crazy stating all over again lol x


----------



## Vimto78

Good to have you back June!  And really pleased to hear you're trying again! 
So, with your ectopic how long was it until you started bleeding? I'm just so paranoid about all of this! Xx


----------



## Harper14

june fab news xxxx

I am having pessimistic day getting lots of cramps and also (TMI alert) when i wiped earlier it looked darker (not blood stained) but a yellow tinge and all i have drunk all afternoon is water which makes me wonder what is going on agh this 2ww is total torture xx


----------



## emamac

Right harper - my wee went a bit darker one day - please stop worrying!!

Vimto - it's not ectopic hun.

June - welcome back and fantastic news not long at all!!


----------



## Vimto78

Harper and ema - if we're talking wee, mines fluorescent yellow at the moment thanks to pregnacare! WHY does it do this??! Lol

Harper - I'm really crampy tonight and feel sick :-( 

I am NOT enjoying this


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. Today went well although shattered now. Up at 345 to get train and got back to pick my twins up at 515. 3hrs 45mins of appointments with different people. Internal scan did show cist on right again but she said won't affect anything. They counted 20 folicals so they were pleased as potential to get good number of eggs. All  being well we will start mid dec (don't want to start earlier as if it works dont want baby in summer hols as have holiday booked and want to enjoy it fully with all attention on the twins) so would be due early oct. The pill I'm on is the one they use so she was pleased as I can already be on that. As long as I'm matched before dec then I will need to go in mid dec and start injections over Xmas period while they r closed and book me in for first scan when re open so hopefully I will be able to book that train a bit in.advance and save bit of money as today with tube cost us £150!! It was fairly easy so think il be alright going on my own to say money on trains. She thinks I should get matched quite quickly as I'm young and had a successful cycle plus normal height etc. Thought all the staff were really lovely so very happy with being at the lister 
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## mle83

Hello everyone,

June I'm so pleased that you get to try again soon.

Willow glad your happy with your clinic and I hope that you get matched soon and can cycle in December like you want to.

Vimto, Ema and Harper I hope the time doesn't drag too much until your scans. 

Kezzy I am on Gonal f so I'm sorry I can be of no help. 

Jenbal hope the test results come back soon and you get matched quickly.

Sorry for anyone I have missed, hope your all well.

I had a scan on Monday and it showed I have 7 follicles on one side and 6 on the other all measuring 8-10mm and loads more just under that size. It's pretty much where I was at last cycle so I hope to get a good amount of eggs this time too. I have another scan booked for Friday and I am provisionally booked in for egg collection on Monday x


----------



## emamac

Great news willow. Really pleased u like the lister.

Mle - wow Monday!! That's not long at all hun. Sounds like they r doing well. You should get a good crop there


----------



## june13

Vimto, I had a bleed 6 weeks into my ectopic and the pain isn't normally in your tummy it's normally referred pain and you get it in your shoulder tip, weird huh. Really think you are ok, it is daunting waiting for a scan but hang in there. Also fluorescent wee is just your body getting rid of vitamins that are excess to requirements.

Harper, it does have a yellow tinge in pregnancy, something to do with hormones but very normal.

Willow, fantastic news about your appointment. Bet you must be exhausted now though, London is tiring. 

Mle, fantastic news about your follies. How exciting that you are so close to ec.

Ema, thank you, it will be nice to get started again x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks for the reassurance June - I'm just being a huge pain in the   I know! Even the oh is getting fed up of me moaning about all my aches and pains....I'm not normally like this..lol xx


----------



## mle83

Vimto when you have gone through as much as we have to get the baby we are desperate for its natural to worry about every ache and pain. I know everyone says relax and be positive but its easier said than done!
Hope your scan gives you reassurance x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle, I hope so too. I have to say that I'm finding this the hardest part of the whole process. Completely in limbo xx


----------



## Harper14

Vimto - I am the exact same feel like  an so much worse now that 2ww

Spoke to clinic today they were amazing told them I'm getting stressed out they said to come in tomorrow for bloods and if it shows any concerns they might scan me over the weekend they have also told me that the pessaries are free as I'm egg sharing so I've got to pick them up tomorrow 

Vimto we just got to try be positive I know it's hard and I'm sure once we've had the scan we will relax I feel so awful for feeling this way especially when so many ladies are getting bfn we should be so happy but it's scary 

X


----------



## june13

Vimto, of course you arent being a pain, thats what we are here for   i totally understand where you are coming from and i will be exactly the same when we are lucky enough to get our bfp. Like Mle said these babies are so precious to us its only natural x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I've been on the phone to the clinic today as well, been getting such bad lower back ache and stressing big time, so they suggested having a test for a water infection. Phoned my docs (nearer than clinic) who have prescribed me antibiotics, cefalexin, and sending off urine sample for testing- results back on Monday. Clinic told me to phone them back and they should be able to see me tomorrow if no joy with docs. I Really don't want to take the antibiotics, as I might not even have a water infection! So, going to try and get seen by the clinc tomorrow and not take the antibiotics til then. I'm so stressed it's unreal!!


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - how you feeling today, did you get some more bloods done?

I ended up going to the clinic who tested my pee - no infection. Said I've got fluid on my left ovary which is causing all the one sided pain. They scanned me too....we saw a little flickering heartbeat, although it was a little slow, they said hopefully it should speed up. Feel slightly more relaxed now! X


----------



## Harper14

Yay vimto that's great news that you saw a heart near how far along are you now. Def can relax now

I feel better had more bloods they have come back perfect really strong and doubling time exactly where it needs to be, clinic have brought scan forward for a week on wed so hoping to see something by then 

I've decided there is no more stressing I can do I'm going to try and keep preoccupied and enjoy it 

Ema how you holding up?

Hope everyone else is doing well 
X


----------



## Vimto78

Yes, I'm going to try and maintain the same attitude as you Harper! Glad to hear all the blood tests went well and you must be really pleased that you're getting scanned a week earlier x

They didn't tell me how many weeks I am, but I think it must be almost 6 weeks going by the egg collection date. Still got to have my scan next Tuesday as originally booked. All very nerve wracking, but exciting. I got quite teary when I saw a little heart flickering away. 

Ema - how are you doing? 

Xx


----------



## pollita

Great news that you saw a little heartbeat, Vimto!


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks pollita - I definitely shed a tear or two xx


----------



## emamac

I'm ok. nausea kicked up a gear last night. Woke up at 2.30am feeling mega sick. Woke up this morning a bit less queasy and made it through work, but I'm feeling really sick again now. 
Glad u r both more reassured now x

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - horrible as it is, it's also a good sign I guess! Hope you don't suffer too much. I haven't had too much random nausea, mines been associated with hunger...I get really hungry and than start feeling really sickly. Did you get mornig sickness with your last pregnancy? I didn't get any at all with my dd, hoping this one goes the same

No more negativity or whinging from me now, PMA all the way  
X


----------



## emamac

Yep really bad morning sickness with ds so dreading it!


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone,

Emamac- yay on the sickness...lol it's probably the last thing you want to hear but I am sure you would be worried if you didn't have it?!  

Vimto- so exciting to see a heartbeat! You must feel such relief.

Harper- glad you are finally accepting that you are pregnant!! So exciting  

AFM - the lister emailed to let me know That DH's blood tests are back all fine and they would try to have me matched by the end of next week. I'm so excited!!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jen x


----------



## june13

Vimto, amazing news that you saw the heartbeat so happy for you.

Ema, I totally sympathise with the sickness I had it with both mine all the way through so I'm expecting it next time too. Like Jen said though it is a good thing in a weird way.

Harper, that's great you feel a bit more relaxed.

Jen, so exciting about matching this week. Maybe we will start at a similar time.

Afm, just waiting on af so I can start the pill x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks June and Jenbal - yes, huge relief! And very emotional, been seven years since I've seen a little heartbeat like that! Only thing is I now have quite a lot of "free fluid" on the left ovary which is causing me quite a lot of discomfort on my one side and in the lower back. And because there was a lot of free fluid, there's a chance that the other little embryo might be there hiding somewhere it shouldn't be, hopefully it isn't


----------



## emamac

Yeah I know it's a good sign. Ds isn't keen on me at the mo though cos I feel too grotty to do too much. So I feel bad for him. But as we did this for him I'm trying not to feel too guilty as in the long term he will have a little brother or sister.

Fab news jenbal.

Hope af doesn't keep u waiting June x


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies

how are you all doing?

ema /vimto how are you coping?

I feel slightly better today even though I am still wishing the days away until scan on sunday, lucky enough I am so tired on an evening its making days go quicker 

xx


----------



## emamac

I mostly feeling too sick to worry but will be really glad to get to the scan next weds. 

How's everyone getting on?

Mle? Was it ec today?? X


----------



## Harper14

at least you have symptoms that should at least put your mind at rest hun.

I am the same I've got 6 days to wait but got some PMA today which is good going to keep up with it, decided its totally out of my control and just got to hope for the best

xx


----------



## mle83

Vimto that is great you were able to see a flickering heartbeat.

Harper and Ema hope your scan dates come round quickly.

I should have had egg collection today but they have delayed it until tomorrow. The scan on Friday showed that only 5 of the follicles previously seen had reached the required size. I need 8 to egg share and its not looking great. There were loads of follicles just under the size they want so they hope the extra day will have got them to the right size. I just don't understand how last time at that stage I had about 20 follicles at the right size and got 22 eggs but this time I have so few. Been so upset and worrying all weekend that I wont get enough eggs 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Harper14

mld don't worry about it they can grow so much over the last few days and the scan doesn't always show them all, also i was the same i got myself so upset as last time i got 18 eggs and this time i only got 10 but its true you really only need one so try and stay positive.

what is your clinic policy if there is not 8 do you get to keep them? 

try not to stress hun I know its easier said than done but I'm sure everything will be fine 

xx


----------



## mle83

Thanks Harper, I hope your right and that they have grown. Its so strange how cycles can be so different from one another.

The policy is if you get under 8 then you can either keep them for yourself and pay the full IVF cost or donate them all and then come back for a cycle for yourself. You are also then not able to egg share again. Feel like its over before its begun as I cant afford to pay the full cost and I couldn't let the recipient down so would give them away :-(


----------



## Harper14

Ok well firstly in think you will be pleasantly surprised that you will get more than expected 

But worse case scenario it's not the end if you don't has you have options that only you know which is the right one for you but don't stress about that yet, at least you have options I was cycling with a woman and her clinic policy was to cancel and all was lost and that won't be the case for you so try getting some rest, up the milk & hot water bottle also wear socks to bed I've actually heard warm feel help

Xxx


----------



## Harper14

I also agree about cycles being completely different my cycle last time couldn't have gone better in terms of the eggs/blasts but bfn and this time horrendous I only ended up with one embryo but it's taken so you really need to stay positive 

Vimto good luck tomorrow Hun - step away from google I have today and feel soo much better 

X


----------



## mle83

Wow that seems harsh just to cancel everything, poor lady. 
I have had the hot water bottle practically glued to me since Friday and have upped my milk intake so hope all that helps. Never heard the warm feet thing but willing to give anything a go if it can possibly help. 

Guess all I can do now is hope for the best. Thanks for the support it has helped me be more positive than I was x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - it sounds like all those other little follies that are a tad under just need a little bit of extra time to grow...and I'm sure they will! Things change so quickly and I have everything crossed for you that when you go for EC tomorrow you get a good number of eggs and all will be able to go ahead as planned. Xx

Harper - I've tried not to google too much today, it's a nightmare having so much information at your fingertips at any time of night or day!! I have real mixed feelings ATM, sometimes I feel fine and think everything's going to be ok. Other times I'm worried literally sick that it's not going to go our way. I would be traumatised if it went wrong now, after we've already seen a little heartbeat. 
Like you say, it's all out of our hands! 

The more time goes on, the more I think to myself that I'm not sure of I could put myself through all of this again!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto both dh & I said the same after getting this far if it was to go wrong now I could t go through it again but hopefully we both won't need to 

Good luck today Hun hopefully you can relax after today 

X


----------



## Vimto78

Fingers crossed it's our time Harper and we won't need to  

X


----------



## emamac

Good luck today mle - somehow managed to post your good luck message on another thread!! Lol!! I agree with harper I think it will be fine xx


----------



## Harper14

Ahh I caved done another test don't know why think it's cause this week with no bloods etc I feel lost.

Done clear blue it said 3+ weeks and pregnant which was nice to see. Hoping it's a good sign. I don't have as sore boobs any more and only slightly nauseous so hoping that's not a bad sign ahh I think I'm going crazy 

Vimto and mle good luck today x


----------



## mle83

Vimto hope your scan goes well

Harper you are as bad as me when it comes to poas lol

Now on way home from egg collection and am so happy, I managed to get 16 eggs so 8 each x


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 that's amazing, well done u!

I'm waiting for my blood results and then they will match me. I've worked out 6 weeks will be 22nd oct but hopefully they will be back sooner than that! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Harper14

That's amazing I knew you would have more you must be so pleased that's nice number go home and relax xx


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - that's fantastic! You must be really pleased! 8 each is great xx

Harper - 3+ weeks is the highest it goes, so that's a good sign! I think you have to just finally accept...you are pregnant!!! Lol

So, my scan went well...phew...heartbeat has picked up and they said it all looked "fab" at this stage. Got to go back for another in 2 weeks as I still have a lot of free fluid and at risk of secondary OHSS. Plus, now I've got to drop down to one evil cyclogest per day! Woo hoo!


----------



## Harper14

Vimto I've been waiting for your update congratulations you must be so happy 

Try and enjoy it 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Mle - fantastic news well done. I bet u r so pleased. Good luck for call tomorrow.

Vimto - fab news hun really pleased for u.

Harper - I'm still too scared to do one of those but well done!

Willow- not long now I'm sure. I think the lister are pretty quick 

Afm - I'm struggling today with the nausea x


----------



## mle83

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, now finally home so I can now relax and hope for good news tomorrow.

Willow hope your bloods come back sooner so you can get matched and get started.

Vimto so pleased for you. Hope you can now start enjoying being pregnant 

Harper and Ema when are your scans? xx


----------



## Harper14

mine is on sunday it cannot come quick enough x


----------



## mle83

Its so nerve wracking waiting for that first scan, hope time doesn't drag too much for you until Sunday xx


----------



## Jenbal

Mel- that's amazing!! A great improvement from your last post about having to delay EC. You must be so excited.

Harper- I don't think you will relax until 12w scan either but in the moments between now and your scan I am sure you will sit with your hand on your belly and feel content that you have achieved something so special x

Vimto- great news about the heartbeat!! Fx about the OHSS hopefully that will be fine and you can enjoy your pregnancy  

Emamac- I have no experience in regards to nausea (this is our first go) but I have been reading that anti sickness bands are great.

Willow- I only waited just over 2 weeks for blood test results with the lister. Have been told I should be matched by the end of this week  . Hopefully yours won't be too much longer.

June13- it would be great if we started around the same time! I could do with a buddy for this as DH has said that I shouldn't get my hopes up until I know it's worked and had first scan!! Ha ha. I am way more optimistic than that  

I hope I haven't missed anyone.

AFM- still waiting to be matched (hopefully this week) is it really only Tuesday today   lol

Jen x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks guys, yes I definitely feel a little more relaxed. Bit worried about the OHSS though to be honest, there's been no decrease in the fluid around ovaries since Friday - I was hoping they were going to say it had improved! Hopefully reducing the cyclogest will improve it a little. 

Harper - hope the rest if the week doesn't drag too much for you xx

Ema - I've joined you on the nausea front, I had to have a carrier bag in the car there and back to the clinic....didn't use it, but felt so ill! Think it was partly nerves too. Again, hope the times doesn't drag too much til your scan xx

Mle - hope those eggs get plenty of action tonight and you get some good fertilisation going on   

Xx


----------



## june13

Mle, wow 16 is fab well done, fingers crossed for your call this morning  

Vimto, congrats on the scan you must be so happy.

Harper, good luck for Sunday.

Ema, I feel for you with the nausea hope it gets better.

Willow, hopefully your bloods will be quicker than 6 weeks, mine were 4.

Jen, well done for your positivity I need some of that lol. Hoping you hear soon about your match.

Afm, I'm waiting on af, typical I'm late just cause I want to start so can get on with treatment. Bfn on test so it's not that, grr it's just awol! X


----------



## mle83

June that is so typical that when you actually want af to arrive she is late. Hope it turns up soon and you can get started.

Jen I hope you get the call to say your matched really soon.

Ema I hope the nausea eases up for you.

Harper your scan is one day closer, how far will you be at your scan?

I've just had the call and of my 8 eggs 6 were mature and 4 have fertilised just have to wait and see whether they want to do transfer Friday or Sunday xx


----------



## emamac

Well done mle that's fantastic!!

My scan is on weds so still a while off. 

I don't think I will be going to work on Friday just can't face it


----------



## kezzywoo

Well done mle that's brill news  x


----------



## Harper14

Mle that's fab news you must be so pleased 

X


----------



## mle83

Thanks ladies, I am so pleased with the outcome. I know I have a long way to go but I am feeling much more positive now.

Ema it sounds like your really suffering, hope it eases up for you xx


----------



## june13

Amazing news Mle, bet you can't wait to be pupo   

Yep, why does af do a runner when you need it, still nothing x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - great news, you'll be pupo before you know it xxx


----------



## emamac

Mle do they update u again today?

come on af stop messing June around!!


----------



## mle83

They did update me this morning Ema and all 4 are dividing, 1 is 2 cells, 1 is 3 cells and the other 2 are 4 cells. He said the 4 cell ones were top quality so I am having them both put back tomorrow at 1.30 so exciting but nerve wracking too. Already have loads of pregnancy tests at the ready lol

How is the nausea is it easing up any? 

June hope af makes an appearance asap and this cycle gets you your much deserved BFP xx


----------



## emamac

Fantastic news mle come on little 4 cell embies!! 

Nausea is getting worse feeling rough all day. Ordered some sea bands to see if they help.

Ds is not helping at the mo either. An hour long tantrum was not ideal!! At one point I was laying on the landing while he was screaming in the bathroom just to help the nausea!!


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

Mle- great news. Hope all goes well tomorrow!

Emamac- fx the sickness bands work for you.

June-   for your AF to arrive.

AFM- well, I don't think the lister will have me matched by tomorrow. Had an email today asking me for a photo to help the match. Is this normal?? I thought if they had needed this then they would have asked at the consultation stage?!
My positivity is fading slightly but I know what will be will be.

Jen xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies

I've had a dramatic 24 hours started with cramps last night that got worse, spoke to clinic and they said they wanted to check me over. We went this afternoon and scarily they said they wanted to scan me, luckily it was all good. Perfect baby and heart beat everything where it needs to be. I feel so so lucky and happy that it's real. I do have very enlarged ovaries from ec which is what causing pain they have advised to drink lots of fluids and rest and should be better in a week or so

I feel so much better now I know it's only one and everything is as it should I'm not back for another week they want to do a scan to make sure ovaries are going down they also took my progesterone levels so will see if pessaries are enough or if it's worth cutting back tomorrow

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Harper so glad everything is fine! Did u have one or two put back? Don't not what I will do with regards to that if we get that far xx


----------



## Harper14

I only had one as we only had one left but I would have put 2 back if not

Funnily enough I overheard a conversation in our clinic reception today where statistically they have more success with 2 embryo going back but only one taking although they try and advise against for risk of multiples and it's each individual decision. I would have been fine with twins if that's what we got (wouldn't have been my preference) but I would rather have two than none 

Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper! Yay! Great news about the scan. Sounds like you were in a similar situation to me. My overactive ovaries were causing my pain too along with some fluid around one of them. So scary when you're waiting for them to insert the wand (grim) not knowing what they're going to find! 
Really chuffed for you that all is well. I'm going to speak to my clinic Monday about the cyclogest as it seems everyone else takes 2 a day for 12 weeks, but they told me to drop down to one a day until my next scan in 2 weeks. I don't feel too happy about it so I've gone back to 2 a day. Bit naughty I know...
Xx


----------



## Vimto78

I felt the same as you Harper, would have been delighted with twins or a singleton...just success in general! 
Willow - I had 2 put back and only one implanted x


----------



## mle83

Harper how scary for you, so glad everything has turned out ok, must have been amazing after all that to see a heartbeat  

Vimto  it really is confusing how clinic's do things differently. My clinic have you on 2 cyclogest a day until 12 weeks but I have heard others that have you stop them altogether once you test positive for pregnancy. If having 2 a day makes you feel more reassured I see nothing wrong with that.

I am now officially PUPO with 2 top quality 3 day embryos. I really did debate whether to go for 1 or 2 as I had 2 last time and both implanted but in the end its was like Harper said I would rather 2 than none x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - congrats on being pupo! Hope your 2ww is ok and doesn't drag too much! Fingers crossed for you those lovely little embies are getting all snuggled up xx


----------



## Harper14

Mle congratulations I think you have made the right decision first time round I knot put one back even though we had more and I regret it. I genuinely believe that success rates are much higher than they make out as they don't want to encourage lots of multiples although it would be interesting if they had stats on how many out 2 back and end up with a singleton as you would never know what embryo took. Try to enjoy the 2ww have you got anything planned to keep you busy? 

Thanks ladies I was petrified vimto at that moment when they were looking on screen but sonographer was amazing she found baby instantly and said there it is there the heartbeat everything perfect then focused on everything else to find the cause of pain. I've got to say my clinic have been amazing so supportive whenever I don't feel right they get me straight in at no cost. When we were there yesterday there were lots of woman having pregnancy scans which was nice to see that it's working for others also a couple brought in their 3 day old baby with a bunch of flowers to say thank you and all the nurses and consultants came out to see her which I thought was lovely. Hopefully we will get a chance to do that 


Vimto I think your right to take 2 at the very least get them to test your progesterone if you don't need them then cut back but they can't do you any harm (other than delightful side effects) 

Ema how are you feeling has the sickness passed?


----------



## emamac

Mle - hooray pupo lady! I had 2 put back too hun. Well done. 

Harper- what a stressful time for u. I'm so glad everything is ok for you. They sound like they have been really good to U.

Jenbal- I hope they match U soon. I have heard of clinics asking for photos but mine do not do this. Hopefully it's just a formality and it won't be much longer. The lister are known for quick matches.

Vimto- I don't blame U for taking 2. I'm on crinone gel still till about 12 weeks I think. 

Afm - still waiting on the sea bands. Feel too rough to go to work so had to tell them. Never mind. After my scan weds I'm going to drs to get a med cert as they were trying to get me in and I thought stuff u. I bet my manager wouldnt go in if she felt terrible just walking up the stairs to the loo. 
I'm more important at the mo.x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - you will have to let me know if the sea bands work as I'm starting to feel queasier by the day...it sort of comes in waves. Eating seems to temporarily help! 
Sod work! you are number one from now on, after the journey you've been on to get where you are, the last thing you need is stress from work!! 
Xx


----------



## emamac

Yeah that's what I think. I will let you know vimto. x


----------



## djjim22

Hey sorry I haven't been on in what seems like forever! Wow, so much good news! Congratulations on all the BFP's! And mle congrats on being PUPO! Will have to have a good read back through all the posts and see what everyone else is up to.xx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi ladies. For those of u who had 2 put back, did the clinic happily let u or did they try hard to persuade u not too?? Any of u at lister?? Lady at lister who did my scan said with my age and cos I've had successful cycle that the **** would be very against having two put back. But think she said they can't force u as she said about a lady who only had two good ones and didn't see the point of freezing just one so insisted they put both back. I'm 28. I have 4.5 year old twins. But if I get that far I'm really thinking of having two put back as would be gutted if got bfn as I would then always beat myself up about not having two put back. Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Willow - I'm 36, had one healthy pregnancy (natural) and they steered me towards having two put back...but as far as I was concerned it was a no brainer, we got down to only having 2 left that both got to early blast but neither suitable for freezing and I sure as hell wasn't going to waste one of them. Ultimately, it's your choice xx


----------



## Harper14

My clinic were happy for two but funnily enough wouldn't allow me to put in paperwork they said they would agree on the day so that must be to do with hfea I think if you've made your mind up and your sure you could cope with another set if twins then push for it or like vimto said you'll regret it I know I did even the first time round I wish I put two back

X


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u Vimto and Harper. To me I'm sure there is more chance of it working having two put back. In an ideal world we wouldn't have another set of twins as would mean we would need new car etc but then I really don't want to have to go thru another cycle so would rather risk another set of twins if u know what I mean. I actually wouldn't mind another set, yes it's hard work but u reap the rewards when they r older. My other half had said he really would prefer one this time lol. Financially 1 is better for us then twins but then I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason. Suppose I will just have to wait and see if we get that far xx


----------



## emamac

Hi willow, I'm 33 and they said I could have 2 blasts back if I wanted. I always said I'd have 2 on day 3 or 1 on day 5. I had 3 at day 3 going well but 2front runners so had 2 back on day 3. The other one made it to early blast but wasn't strong enough to freeze.
I think if I'd took them all to blast and had 2 good ones I'd have frozen one but if they were not so strong I'd have had 2 blasts back. 

Sorry for rambling hope that makes sense!


----------



## emamac

Hi Djjim how r u?


----------



## mle83

Williow I am 31 and my clinic allow you to transfer two 3day embryos but only 1 blast. I thought they might object as I had 2 transferred last time and they both implanted but they were happy enough to transfer 2 this time as well. 

Harper yes it would be very interesting to see how many double transfer's result in a singleton.

How is everyone? x


----------



## djjim22

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive then have to start on the pill until 31st Oct, then start stimming on Nov 5th! Just wish it was here now!

I'm hoping to have two put back if I get that far, initially I thought the same as a few of you, two if it was a three day transfer and one if I got to blast, but after getting my AMH and the longer I have to think things over as others have said, I'd rather have two babies than none at all.xx


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks everyone for details. And Emamac u weren't rambling lol xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well, just a quick query of anyone can help? Due to me travelling 170 miles to the hospital, I have found a clinic that offer egg share just 5 miles to my home address, the prices seem more at first but now having doing some sums it sort of equals the same as my current clinic. Does anyone know if the clinic will give me copy's of my blood results which I have had done there? Also the new clinic do the endometrial scratch but it's very expensive does anyone know if u can have this done sepeartley elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## mle83

Hi Kezzywoo

I wish I could have found a clinic that close to me, would have saved a fortune in train fares.
My clinic e-mailed me my blood results for free when it was taking so long to get matched and I was looking at other clinics but if I had wanted a copy of all my notes from the previous cycle they would have charged me £50. So you should be able to get them but they may charge you to do so.
I know women who have had their main treatment abroad but used the clinic for pre treatment scans and endometrial scratch. I think my clinic (Herts & Essex) charge £250 for the scratch.

Hope you can get everything sorted and start with your new clinic soon x


----------



## Harper14

kezzy i would def find a clinic closer to you if you can, my clinic is over an hour away and some days it was stressful to go a 3 hour trip just to give blood 

with regard to scratch you can look around for this my clinic offer it for non patients think its 200 

x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, the clinic closer be a definite stress of my mind but I am just worrying about starting from scratch again! The consultant that I spoke to at the new clinic assured me that if I can get all my results from Coventry then based on what I told him he said I would be approved and go straight on the waiting list but I am scared as I feel like I have come this far now, Coventry only charged for the icsi 510 but the cost is soon mounting up due to scratching, embryo scope, sperm freeze, transport of sperm, extra drugs etc close to 2000. The new clinic charge 700 for ivf and 950 for icsi and 325 for the scratch so it equates to around the same but at the new clinic embryo scope, extra meds are free and we already have sperm on ice at their sister clinic liverpool so that would save us money, that's all without taking into into account the stresses of the long travelling, car park charges and fuel!! But like I say just abit scared about changing at this point due to already being on the waiting list for a recipient, just so skeptical, sorry to be a pain ladies x


----------



## Harper14

I think even If you have to wait a little longer it will be worth it as honestly the stress and cost of going to clinic will soon add up, some days I was there every second day for bloods/scan much more than first time round. Each cycle is different and you never know how much you will need to attend. 

Xx


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - is it scan day today for you? x


----------



## Harper14

Ema good luck today 

Does anyone get cramping? I've got cramping and slightly worried I've got another scan on sat so hoping everything ok x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - I was feeling crampy every day up until a week or so ago, it seems to have eased up a bit now - still getting little aches and pains throughout the day although nothing severe. Its probably just things stretching and also the enlarged ovaries, try not to worry.
I'm back in next Tuesday for a scan...the time is dragging more than ever!! 
xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hope everyone is well, not had good news today the clinic has stated that the sperm on ice is poor quality and they recommend we look at a donor, my partner does not want to go ahead with this so I guess it's game over  feel so down, x


----------



## djjim22

Good luck for scan today emamac, and not long to wait for yours vimto and harper.xx

Is ICSI not an option Kezzywoo? Sending big hugs.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

thanks djjm, no we have had icsi before and it failed. Also the last sample shown a sperm count of only 50. The sperm on ice is of similar quality, low count, motility and morphology. The current clinic have now said we have to self fund for extra appts  just when i thought we were getting so close  x


----------



## emamac

Kezzy woo could dh have a sperm retrieval op? 

Well I had my scan- ITS TWINS!!!!


----------



## djjim22

OMG!!!! Congrats Emamac, for some reason I was predicting this when you had your scan! You must be over the moon (and probably in shock!). Congrats again.xx


----------



## emamac

Yes really pleased and shocked!!x


----------



## Harper14

emamac - thats amazing news congratulations been thinking of you all day 

x


----------



## mle83

Kezzywoo, so sorry to hear the sample wasn't what you were hoping for  

Ema congratulation's on having twins   Have the bands helped with your nausea at all?

I wish the 30th would hurry up and arrive so I will know if its worked x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - OMG! Congratulations! That is amazing news, really pleased for you! Xx


----------



## emamac

Mle- any symptoms hun? 30th will soon be here. Sea bands are on but are not working 😔

Thanks harper and vimto. They were both measuring as they should for 7+2 which is what I am and there little heartbeats were flickering away. One was hiding behind the other so it was slightly harder to measure but really chuffed.


----------



## mle83

Amazing to think that next year you will have 2 gorgeous babies. Shame the bands aren't working I have heard some women say they work really well but I guess not for everyone :-(

I have been feeling slightly nauseous yesterday and today no other symptoms really. I have tested everyday to see when the trigger left my system and the last 4 days worth of tests have been negative so I think its safe to assume it has x


----------



## emamac

I know mle its mad.

I'd be too scared to do that. How many dp are u?x


----------



## mle83

I'm only 5dp3dt so its still early days. I am addicted to poas but I just cant help myself lol


----------



## willow07_123

Emamac so excited for u! Congratulations!! Ask away if u have any questions during your pregnancy xx


----------



## june13

Omg ema wow, massive congrats  sorry to hear about sickness, I was awful with my two. Have you tried lime cordial and plain biscuits?. It helped me and a little bit of ginger, tastes gross but takes edge off. 

Mle, congrats on being pupo. The wait drove me insane and I'm a total poas addict!!

Kezzy, so sorry to hear your news and hoping you find a way around it all, don't give up hope.

Djjim, we will be cycle buddies yay 

Willow, lucky, Polita, how's it going?

Harper and Vimto, how are you finding it so far?

I'm sure I missed someone so apologises in advance.

Afm, we are starting down reg on the 17th October, even more scared this time after the last result xx


----------



## june13

Jen, you were my missing person lol. How are you, any news on matching? xx


----------



## djjim22

Ah fab june13! Will be nice to have a cycle buddy! How long do you down reg for? I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can start the pill on day 2, was meant to be here on sunday and still waiting!xx


----------



## Poshfi

Hi Girls
Hope you don't mind me joining in!
Myself and my partner have registered for egg sharing and just waiting for my cmv blood test to come through before they will match us with potential donors. To be honest I was gutted when I was told that my eggs weren't good enough (I had 4 ops for ovarian cysts) but have dealt with it and from reading stories from donors I feel a lot happier, seems nice that we both help each other out! It turns out dh sperm is low so together we had zero chance naturally!
Did any of you have your cmv test with nhs? My gp kindly arranged this and saved us the clinic fee but seems like we are waiting ages for this result! 
So nice to ready all your bfp's and fingers crossed I'll be joining you
x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats ema, you must be over the moon! Does anybody have any infor regarding using donor sperm or having it available as a backup? Any info on protocol and costs would be greatly appreciated! Xx


----------



## mle83

Welcome Poshfi
I had all my tests done by the clinic and they took 4 weeks to come back. Hope your results come back soon and you et matched quickly. I'll keep my finger's crossed  you and everyone else waiting to start treatment.

Kezzywoo I am single so had to use donor sperm, my clinic have their own bank and the cost was £750 and if you use their bank rather than import they do icsi for free. If I wanted to import they only used European sperm bank or Xytec which is in America. I cant remember exactly but I think they would have charged me £700 just to handle the sample and I would have been charged £300 in transportation costs plus whatever the actual vials cost. It just worked out too much for me so I used their bank which is a shame because you et so much more detail bout the donor with the other places. I only had the choice of basic characteristics, blood group, cmv status and occupation. 
Hope once your partner has time to think it over he would consider the use of a donor xx


----------



## pollita

I am so very behind, but want to say a big hello to everyone! Hope you're all well. Emamac, huge congrats on your twins!

No news from me. My 3 months on the waiting list is up in 3 weeks, so it doesn't look like I'm going to get matched   Nevermind! They will then have me in for a treatment plan end of Oct or November, and probably cycle in January. Now I'm having "doubts" - more like nerves than doubts to be honest. The reality of it all is settling in and I panic whenever I think about the process.


----------



## Vimto78

Pollita - don't panic about it...which bit are you so worried about?  Xx


----------



## djjim22

Welcome poshfi, I got my CMV status and some other bloods checked by GP, not sure how quick the results came back but think I went about two weeks later for them to print the results off and they were already back then. Hope they don't take too much longer.

Kezzywoo, I'm also using donor sperm but like mle has I've also gone with my clinic as they also charged a lot if using another sperm bank. I'm paying £850 for the sperm and then £150 for it to be transported up from London, so expensive but well worth it. Fingers crossed that after your husband has had some time he may consider using donor sperm. 

Pollita, at least in three weeks time your waiting will be over and you'll be able to start the planning.  Try not to panic, we're all hear to help each other out. A few weeks ago I went through the same thing, 'was I doing the right thing', 'was it the right time', 'would I be able to cope' but think it was the sudden realisation that it was real and that it was happening and I wouldn't be here at this point if it wasn't what I wanted. Now I go between being so excited about the process and absolutely terrified, but I think the terrified part of me is in case it doesn't work (which I suppose is probably what we all go through at some point). Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- I'm baaaaack. Lol.

I have been matched!! I was matched on Monday and started taking the pill on Wednesday. Thank you for thinking of me!

Are we going to be cycle buddies??

So much to catch up on. I will write personals on my next post.

I hope everyone is well.

Jen x x x


----------



## pollita

Vimto78 said:


> Pollita - don't panic about it...which bit are you so worried about? Xx


The injections and the EC to be honest. Injections because I don't like needles (although I'm getting better) and the EC because I have to go alone as my family don't agree with my choice to do it.

I do sometimes worry if I'm making a bad choice, but then I remind myself that I've been actively trying to get pregnant or going to clinics for FIVE YEARS so it's not like it's a spur of the moment decision! They just want me to have a "normal life" and meet someone else, get married, then have children. It's not what I want though, so I won't live my life to suit their opinions 

I'm petrified of it all, but I'm not the bravest person on a good day haha


----------



## emamac

Pollita - we've all felt like that at times hun. Won't be much longer I'm sure. I think you sound very brave to me. You will be fine once you get started. ((Hugs))

Kezzywoo- hugs hun 

Jenbal- great news you've been matched

Mle - I hope you are managing to get through.

Hi harper and vimto - how r u both

Lucky- how r u?

Afm - just been to Drs this evening and got a months sick note. Need to not worry about work while I'm feeling like this.such a relief.
Can't quite believe its twins yet!!x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, mle, is there a wait for sperm? Liverpool have said that they have their own bank but have not informed me of costs, also can I ask if icsi was used with the ds? Which clinic are you both at? Sorry for all the questions, just find that this forum is the only thing at the minute keeping me sane!  xx


----------



## djjim22

I'm at London Women's Clinic, there isn't a wait for sperm there but they have a massive sperm bank. Not sure whether you have to be a patient there to use their bank or not though. They have advised that ICSI may be needed if the quality of the sperm is questionable after its been thawed.xx


----------



## mle83

Pollita I was super worried about the injections, I too am terrified of needles but they are so small that you hardly feel them at all. I just focused on why I was doing it to get through the first one, after that they were a breeze. I found ec the easiest part as I was totally unconscious and was fine to get the trains and buses home afterwards. Have you got a friend that could come with you for ec if your clinic demand you have someone with you? If you have been trying for 5 years its something you really want and your child will know they were desperately wanted and loved and that's the most important thing.

Kezzywoo they gave me a list of donors that matched what I was looking for so there was no wait and icsi was free if I used a donor from their own bank. I'm with Herts & Essex fertility centre. Don't be sorry for the questions, this forum has helped me so much when I was starting and didn't have a clue about anything ivf related.

Ema glad you got a sick note, last thing you need to worry about is work when your feeling so bad. 

Jen so pleased that you have been matched and can get started soon.

This 2ww is driving me crazy, really doubtful its worked for me this time x


----------



## Vimto78

Pollita - you will be absolutely fine. Yes, the thought of the needles is pretty scary when it's all new, it's not a natural thing to do to yourself. But, they are very fine and once you've done the first one you will realise that it's not so bad after all. In fact you really hardly feel a thing! You will be able to do it with your eyes shut after a few days!
It's a shame your family aren't supportive of what you want, but you sound like a very strong person who knows what she wants and will fight for it...and I'm sure you have supportive friends...and US of course! It's natural to have feelings of doubt and worry as you are getting closer to your goal. 
Try and relax and look forward to the beginning of your adventure and wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## june13

Djjim, I have to down reg for 14 days then stim 14 days so I think ec will be around 12th November all going to plan. Lovely we can start together, my af was late this month grr.

Jen, yay sounds like we are very close in dates I started pill Sunday. You me and Djjim will be roughly similar dates. I'm getting nervous, just don't want to see bfn again.

Polita, I'm rubbish with needles, I find listening to my iPod whilst doing it helps me. You are brave, infertility isn't an easy thing to deal with/experience.

Mle, stay positive. It's early days and I have everything crossed for you.

Ema, that's great you have been signed off. Time to relax and think about those little bubbas.

Postfix, welcome to the group. Hoping you get matched soon 

Afm, I under strict instructions from dh that I must try to relax and not stress about this cycle. Easier said than done hay! X


----------



## june13

Poshfi, sorry I changed your name, darn auto correct lol x


----------



## djjim22

Ah, will be lovely to go through this together june13 and jenbal! I'm looking at week on 17th Nov for egg collection. Still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start the pill, was due to arrive on sun and still not here!xx


----------



## Jenbal

Djjim- I can't wait either! I was lucky and was matched on day 2 of AF. The lister said I could start the pill between day 2 and 5.

It will be great to have you both as cycle buddies  

Jen x


----------



## djjim22

Lucky you jenbal! I think I was only day 3 but they said to wait until next bleed, maybe to do with recipient? Anyway, still no sign today...


----------



## june13

Djjim, it's so frustrating isn't it I never get late af but did this month just because I was waiting for it!. 

Jen, things always come in threes so we we will have 3 bfps please!. Great we can share the cycle ups and downs x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies

How are you all?

June, Jen  & Djjm sounds like you guys might all be cycling together which will be a great support I know it really helped me having vimto and ema as great as the other threads are I like that this was a smaller one (and you have us of course!) those who af is late take a pregnancy test works everytime for me even when I know it's bfn for some reason my body is cruel that when I've paid and done a bloody test af arrives - worth a try!! 

Ema how are you feeling? At least you are signed off for a month you lucky thing although I'm finding I'm better at work at the moment as it's busy and I more occupied - might not feel that way in a few weeks!! 

Mle how are you coping? How long until otd?? 

Kezzy I'm sorry to hear you have had a bit of a set back but hopefully that's all it is and your dh might come round to the idea of donor, I know my dh would have felt the same but in the end when we were looking at options he became open to embryo donation so given some time they can change their mind. You just need to also support him and hopefully things will change for you

Vimto - thanks for asking about my scan sorry I didn't get in yesterday dh treated me to a lovely spa day straight after and we had no signal which was bliss!! 

Afm had another scan yesterday perfect baby (even looks like a baby) we heard the heartbeat lovely and strong and measuring exact for my dates so I'm starting to believe this is real. I have another scan on Friday at clinic and then they sign me over to nhs  wish I could stay with clinic the whle time as they have been so amazing but I guess I've got to take comfort that of Friday scan goes well then they are happy so should I be......still roll on 12 weeks x


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - great news about your scan, really pleased for you. Yes, it's definitely time to believe! Xx
I'm nervously, impatiently excited about mine on Tuesday...lol...niggling worries in the back of my mind...boobs don't seem to be sore any more...is this a bad sign.....?! 
I know what you mean about being referred back to NHS, it's all so lovely at these private clinics, first class treatment and plenty of time to discuss any issues or worries you may have. My memories of NHS pregnancy care aren't like this unfortunately!! 

Djjim - try the pressure point on the soft part of the inside of your ankle...Google it and you will find out exactly where it is. I tried this when I was waiting for AF, and a few hours after massaging it, she arrived!  I then mentioned it on here and it worked for somebody else too around the same time! Ok, it may have been coincidence, but defo worth a try!! Xx


----------



## mle83

Harper so glad your scan went well. You definitely need to believe its real now 

Vimto I am sure your scan on Tuesday will go well, a lot of women find symptoms come and go.

Djjim hope af arrives soon, so frustrating waiting for it and then its late!

Well I thought it was all over on Friday night as I had a little bit of spotting, thought af was on its way. Spent the whole night crying thinking it was over, got up sat morning, no sign of blood and a very very feint positive on a first response early response test. Did another couple of tests this morning and the first response line is darker today and an internet cheapie is showing a positive as well. Official test day is Tuesday but I think it might have worked after all  x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - YIPEEEE!! Congrats on your bfp! Xxx


----------



## Harper14

Mle amazing news oh this thread is proving to be lucky 

Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi all ive just joined the lister for egg sharing done the tests jus waiting now


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 so pleased for u! How many did u have put back again?

Trina123 I'm at the lister and waiting for test results. When did u have your blood tests done? 

Hi everyone else. Hope all u pregnant ladies r keeping well  xx


----------



## mle83

Thanks ladies, it hasn't sunk in yet.

Willow I had two perfect quality 3day embies put bk. I wonder if they have both implanted? x


----------



## pollita

Congratulations Mle!


And many thanks to all who responded to my "nerves" post, it means a lot!


----------



## june13

Mle, Congratulations. So happy for you, maybe two have got cosy is there  x


----------



## djjim22

Congrats mle! Such exciting news! Hope the good luck continues on this board!

Thanks for the tips as well girls, not sure which one did the trick but AF arrived last night, wahoo! (Not normally one to get excited over these things, but means I can start the pill tonight and finally feel like I'm doing something!)


----------



## emamac

Mle - woohoo - have u tested today? Congrats to you hun x

Djjim- glad af arrived 

Harper- fantastic about scan- I can't believe how many scans u r getting with clinic. I only got the one and now I'm on the horrendous wait till 12 weeks. 

Vimto- good luck with your next scan.

Welcome - trina 

Afm - I'm really fed up of this nausea now


----------



## Harper14

I know ema I'm really lucky but after this Friday that's me until nhs scan although think I might pay for a private scan at 10 weeks as there no way I can go until 12 without one 

Vimto good luck today with your scan 

X


----------



## mle83

Vimto hope all goes well at your scan 

Ema I have been testing daily and they are all positive so it's official I am pregnant 

Going to book a scan for when I am 7 weeks x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks ladies...well I'm back from my scan and all went well...phew....!  So I'm 8+5 and baby measuring exactly right  for my dates...nice fast heartbeat   bit of a worry at first, she wasn't sure if she could see a heartbeat because of the "interference" caused by my full bladder (didn't feel that full) as it was a internal scan again. Anyway, went for a wee and up popped baby on the screen! I admitted I'd been sneakily taking 2 cyclogest a day when I was told to drop down to one - she was absolutely fine about it and said that although she was sure I didn't really need them, she would happily give me enough for 2 a day until 12 weeks if it gave me peace of mind. Xx


----------



## mle83

So pleased everything went well at the scan Vimto.

Has everyone's early scans been internal. When I was last pregnant I had an abdominal scan at 7w6d where everything was fine and then found out at 9 week scan they were gone and had stopped growing around when I had earlier scan. I know I will never know what caused it to happen but she was pressing quite firmly on my stomach so a part of me thinks maybe that's why? So I was thinking an internal scan might be safer? x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks mle! I've had 3 including today's, they've all been internal - I had the opposite concern to you, as in worrying that the internal scan may cause damage being so close to the little baby. And then I read horror stories online of ladies who specifically blamed the early internal scan for the early demise of their pregnancy. 
They've never given me the option of an abdominal scan...
Xx


----------



## emamac

Fab news vimto.

Mle- yes mine was internal at 7+2 x


----------



## mle83

I think I might ask for an internal just to set my mind at rest..the worry never ends does it ladies xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey vimto fab news is that you now until 12 weeks?

Mle my first at 6 weeks was internal but all others from 7 weeks on have been external so I'm sure if you wait until 7 you can have an external and that should stop you worrying 

I can't wait until Friday for my scan but god knows how I am going to last until 12 weeks we will likely have a private one at 10 weeks before nhs scan, I am feeling more confident but as great as this website is it also shows those that see heartbeat and then it goes wrong like you mle you poor thing last time must have been difficult. They stats I've seen says percentage is low once you see a heartbeat and measure correct dates which I am but it's still such a precious time that I can't help but worry 

Just wish I could relax and enjoy even though I know I have no reason to be concerned x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks Harper! Yup, I'm now in the hands of the NHS, so my next scan will be 12 weeks although I can imagine we will go for a private one between now and then! I feel like I'm never going to be able to fully relax and enjoy being pregnant though!
Xx


----------



## mle83

Thanks for the replies ladies. Think it might be all over already. I am now bleeding. Not heavily, but its still not a good sign. Don't think the dr will do anything as the EPU don't see you until your 6weeks and above x


----------



## Vimto78

Mle - try not to stress   A bit of bleeding can be completely normal. Try and get some rest and just contact your clinic in the morning xx


----------



## Harper14

Mle try not to worry quite a few ladies bleed infact I did with our daughter right up to 12 weeks and she was fine infact I was less stressed out than I am with this one

Might be worth ringing epau as they can at least check your beta levels and hopefully out your mind at ease x


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 fingers crossed for u. 

As for me still waiting for my bloods to come back. Its been 3 weeks now so hopefully not too much longer x


----------



## emamac

Mle - how's things today hun? U had 2 put back remember so maybe it's just one of them or I've also seen a lot of people with twin pregnancys have a bleed and it turned out ok so it could be that.
What does clinic say? X


----------



## mle83

Overnight the bleeding has turned brown and its very light today so I hope it will stop soon. I hope everything will be ok, I have not had any pain apart from the odd twinge now and again which I think is normal and I have not lost any clots. The clinic told me to stop the aspirin for a few days and to let them know how things go. The EPU would not do blood tests, they would have got me in for a scan if I had been 6 weeks. 
Just got to wait and see, limbo is horrible! 

How are things with everyone else? x


----------



## emamac

((Hugs)) mle. Everything is crossed for u x


----------



## djjim22

Sending big hugs mle, hope everything is ok.xx


----------



## Harper14

Mle how are you feeling now? 

X


----------



## mle83

Thanks for the support ladies, I am still spotting brown but its much lighter than it was so I am feeling more optimistic. The 14th seems so far away, I will be 6 weeks then and will get the epu to scan me xx


----------



## willow07_123

Yay my bloods r back so now waiting to be matched 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Vimto78

mle - that's a positive sign that its got lighter...hoping the 14th comes round quickly for you xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies may I join you? 

I'm at the very beginning of doing an egg share programme at bourn hall, Cambridge. 

I've just had my full screening done and am waiting for results. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone! 
Love stacey xxxx


----------



## emamac

Hi all

Willow great news that bloods are back. Won't be long now. 

Mle - I think that sounds quite positive hun. I've got my first midwife appt on 14th October. Let's hope it's a good day for both of us. 

Welcome Mrs e- I've just finished an egg share cycle at bourn hall and it was really good. Hope u haven't got to wait much longer xx


----------



## Harper14

Welcome to the newbies

Willow great news on the bloods you wil me started before you know it!!

Mle that sounds positive fingers crossed for you it's so scary in the first few weeks but I'm sure everything will be fine - you never know it might be twins

Vimto how you holding up? You found that positivity yet?? If so tell me how to get it haha, I'm not that bad I just don't think I will fully believe it until 12 weeks just praying everything keeps going as well as it is I have no reason to suspect otherwise we have had perfect scans, high hgc, measurements exact, but you read this forum and you see some awful stories where it's then gone wrong ahh!! I've got 8 weeks scan today will keep you posted wish me luck x


----------



## emamac

Good luck harper xx


----------



## pollita

Hello all, 

Hope everyone is doing well! Mle, I hope that the bleeding/spotting stops. You hear all about how bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy but I bet it'll help make you feel a whole lot better when you're not worrying about that!

As for me, I finally got matched today! It's come at a time where I'm so stressed out with other things that I can't really be happy or excited (does that make sense?) as I have so many other worries and concerns in my head that there's no room for that too!

Got to call the clinic asap to arrange a treatment planning appointment, so I said I'd call next week so that I can dedicate today to some pretty big decision making for something else going on in my life before I even think about IVF. 

I guess it's just so real now. I feel a little sick. Normal feelings? I honestly thought I'd get the call and be whooping for joy, not crying because it's another thing to think of lol


----------



## emamac

Ah pollita, great that u have been matched. I'm sorry u r going through a hectic time but sods law suggests that they were always going to match u while u were busy, never when u actually want it to happen!!

I bet u will feel better about it in a few days x


----------



## Harper14

Polita fab news on being matched I hope the other stuff manages to sort it's self out so you can focus on the positives of starting your journey

Well I've had 8 week scan all perfect it was so lovely the nurses I have dealt with fromthe start came to congratulate me and have me a hug, we got a card from the clinic to say congrats with the scan picture it all feels so special but I still won't fully relax until 12 weeks. Me and dh have the day off so were staying away on a child free night to celebrate although not the same with out a glass of fizz 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Great news harper have a lovely evening. Wish I could do anything other than lay on the sofa all day(jealous!!)


----------



## mle83

Harper so pleased your scan went well today, enjoy your evening.

Pollita well done on getting matched, I hope that you can get everything sorted that you need to. Typical that it has happened when you have other things going on. Wishing you all the best.

I really hope the nausea eases up for you Ema, sounds like your having a rotten time xx


----------



## Vimto78

Harper - great news about your scan! Have you been released to the the NHS now?! I've been trying to get in touch with the midwives to get my home visit , but ones on annual leave and the others not back in til Tuesday cos she's part time! I want my notes! And my 12 week scan date! Lol. I'm feeling a bit more positive, but the same as you really, will feel a whole lot better when we've successfully made it to 12 weeks!

Pollita - good to hear you've been matched. I really hope you get your other worries sorted out soon, typical that it all happens at the same time xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Glad everything went well at scan Harper! Your clinic sounds lovely! Which one r u at? 

Hi to everyone else  x


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone 

Vimto I've already had midwife round and they have booked me for scan between 11-12 weeks I'm just waiting for the appointment but know going to have one last private one at 10 weeks 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice weekend x


----------



## trina123

Bloods are back yeyyyy hope everyone is good


----------



## emamac

Fab news trina! Won't be long now

How's everyone else.

I've felt a bit better last couple of days and now I'm worrying something is wrong! Never happy!!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - don't worry, I read somewhere that at 9 to 10 weeks your body starts getting used to the extra hormones and symptoms can start to level off. When is your next scan? x


----------



## emamac

Hi vimto thank you for that. I'm very up and down threw up like mad this morning but then have felt reasonable most of the day. It seems if I get a bout it's really bad but followed by much better!! I don't know where I am!! 
I still don't know when 12 weeks scan will be. I go to midwife next tues (cannot come quick enough) but I will be 10+1 by then so I can see I will be waiting till after 12 weeks for the scan 

How r u anyway hun?

How is the lovely harper and mle?

Pollita, Jen, willow, everyone else? Xx


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies I am good thanks got my nhs scan through today i will be 12 weeks 3 days and its a nuchal and then to see the consultant apparently I am under consultant led care due to it will be interesting to see how the appointments go - still feels ages away.

we have been discussing having the harmony test, although nhs provide nuchal we paid for a more in depth test with our daughter and i think its worth doing again, apparently they can tell you the sex at 11 weeks but we want a secret

ema - sorry to hear you are still sick at least you still have symptoms that should ease your mind - i still have none!! other than put a tiny bit of weight on I feel no different

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ema, I'm ok thanks....just waiting....and waiting....as we all are. Finally got my home visit from the midwife this Friday, so will get my notes and be referred for my 12 week scan which I just know is going to be late as will be 10 weeks on Friday. I'm not feeling too bad, just this kind of hunger based nausea most of the day! I'm eating like a horse! 

Harper - yes, I think we're going to have the private nuchal scan again, just seems to provide more accurate results and as I'm that bit older now....... We will find out if it's a boy or a girl (assuming we make it that far  ) as we did with dd last time. We're both impatient! 

Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone!

It has been a while since I posted.

Vimto- it seems the waiting never ends. Good luck for your 12week scan. You must be so excited!!

Harper- glad all is going well. Hopefully appointments won't be too long a wait on NHS.

Emamac- did you wish for morning sickness? I know a lot of people do and then wish they hadn't! At least it's a sign that all is well.

Trina- congrats on bloods being back. I waited 2weeks after bloods to be matched. Hope you are matched soon.

Mle- fingers crossed everything works out.  

Pollita- how are things? I hope things have improved for you.

AFM- pill scan on Friday and all being well they should move me on to nasal spray. It feels SO good to be doing something  

Hi everyone else!!

Jen x


----------



## djjim22

So glad to hear all you pregnant people are getting on well (minus the awful sickness!) Hopefully 12 week scans will be here soon.

And everyone else seems to be having good news with being matched and getting results. Lots of positives about at the moment!

I paid for my donor sperm today! (Haven't even chosen it yet, going to order it next week as they said I should order it in the middle of October) and also got a phone call to arrange my drugs to be delivered! They are coming on Tuesday. Starting to get really excited now!xx


----------



## Vimto78

Jenbal and djjim - great to hear things are moving forward for you both...exciting times ahead! x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi hope everyone is doing well!

Well I got matched yesterday but had to decline as clashes with our holiday we have booked and the lady doesn't want to wait, her loss lol. We r both on the pill so could have had egg collection as early as nov 3rd so feeling bit down about it but hay ho. They reckon I shouldn't have prob being matched again. We r looking at starting treatment end nov beginning of doc so fingers crossed it goes to plan!


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Vimto.

Willow, I'm sure you will be matched again before you know it! Hopefully you will be matched before you go away and then can enjoy your holiday knowing you have exciting times to start when you're back. I'm off to Portugal the week before I start stimms, can't wait to relax in the sun before treatment begins.xx


----------



## emamac

Wow Djjim, jenbal, willow all going really well for u now. Fingers crossed for Friday Jen. 
Djjim and willow a holiday sounds lovely. (Jealous!)

Jen - I def did not wish for morning sickness as I had it last time I was pregnant and was really rough. Sadly it's how my pregnancys seem to go!


----------



## Harper14

willow thats a shame especially as its not going to delay things by very long, every time i was matched we typically had a holiday booked but i just enjoyed it knowing that the next few weeks would be stressful so try and relax and enjoy it.

Im very jealous of all your holidays, we are also looking to go away but dh wants to wait until 12 week scan me on the other hand wants to go now so it can be another week closer to the 12 week scan ha ha

9 weeks tomorrow so I only have 3 weeks left........still feels so long though x


----------



## Poshfi

Hi 
Congrats to everyone on their bfp's! 
I'm waiting to be matched...it seems like a long wait from deciding to now! 
Might sound like a silly question but on egg collection day, what happens if DH can't get to clinic until late evening? My DH has been offered contract work that we can't turn down but it might mean he is working that particular date and can't take any off at short notice. I'm sure clinics come across this all the time but just wanted to know if anyone had any issues?
thx xx


----------



## Vimto78

Poshfi - I think they would probably adjust your trigger shot timing as it has to be precisely 35 hours before egg collection if I remember correctly. Having said that, our clinic always does EC's in the morning and ET's in the afternoon. I'm sure if you speak with them about your concerns they will be able to adjust things accordingly xx

I'm also jealous of all these holidays, we can't really afford one at the moment as we're going to Disneyland Paris in Feb which is costing a small fortune! Would love to just take off in the October half term somewhere nice and sunny! 

x


----------



## emamac

Ahh vimto- I'm jealous of u now. I really want to go to dlp! Looks like I will have to wait now though. Got to get my credit card down after treatment, and house needs a million a one things doing to it before the babies arrive. Also getting equipment for twins won't be cheap. ( not that im complaining) just jealous!!!😉


----------



## Harper14

vimto - disneyland will be amazing and give you something to look forward 

ema - you are right twice the cost for you but it will be worth it how are you feeling now?

poshfi - I am not sure what your clinic will do have you spoke to them? one thing i will advise is EC date is subject to so much change, they always tried to give us a provisional date and none of them were right even up to the last min it kept changing so I found that past really difficult (its the control freak in me and i had to work around dh work as he also works away a lot and our daughter for childcare) but somehow or another it always worked out x


----------



## Vimto78

Thanks ema and Harper - yes, I'm really looking forward to it, went went last February half term too and had the most amazing time, but it was exhausting....so much to see and do and LOTS of walking. I will probably spend most of the time sitting in cafés eating croissants and drinking hot chocolate while the oh takes dd on all the rides...lol


----------



## pollita

Hi all, 

Hope everyone's ok! I need to come in here more often so I'm not losing out on chatting to you all properly  

Willow, so sorry to hear that you had to decline the match! Fingers crossed you get another one shortly. 

Djjim, wow sperm purchased, you're on your way!

Those waiting for scans, wishing you all the best  

5 days until my treatment planning appointment. The nerves have eased a little, I'm no longer looking like   I have also asked to delay treatment until after Christmas due to work (I think I mentioned that already) but the clinic were going to ask the recipient if that was ok and let me know. If she says no, then I will find some time before that to do it I guess. I can't rearrange my work days at all (I'm a wedding photographer) and I don't really want to be 12+ hours on my feet at a wedding a day or two after EC incase I'm still in pain. 

Does anyone know the extent which you can plan your EC? I have a window of opportunity from December 10th-18th but don't know if they can manipulate my cycle to make EC in that week an option. Something I'll have to ask next week. 

Overall, I'm just trying to ignore any worries or concerns until I have to deal with them  One issue at a time haha


----------



## Harper14

You might be able to work around a week I just know that mine was always days later than my planning appointmentistly because my af never arrived even it should so it delayed starting then I stimmed longer so all these extra days added up. Speak to the clinic and discuss your concerns 

Quick one from me after no symptoms all this time I now feel constantly sick, I'm not actually sick just feel it (my fault for complaining about no symptoms) 9 weeks today woo woo 3 to go. I'm on the countdown 

X


----------



## KEH

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me butting in (when I post a reply on a thread I sometimes feel I am interrupting a conversation!). Having been lurking for a while I'd love to seek your thoughts- DH and I are looking into egg sharing, to be a donor. We've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and have had one failed IUI and on the NHS waiting list for IVF. By my best guesstimates we'll be waiting for 6-9months from this point. Egg sharing has always been something, from an altruistic point of view, having read about it a few years back I'm keen to explore and having thought carefully have some initial appointments scheduled. DH is concerned about the impact on any NHS cycles we might be entitled to, ie would we now longer be potentially allowed the two nhs funded cycles if we were to need them. Any advice would be appreciated. 

From a very grateful newbie x


----------



## emamac

Hi keh, welcome to our thread 
I think U would need to speak to your areas pct about if it would affect your nhs funding. I've heard mixed stories about this depending on your area. It would be awful to lose your funding. Even though I appreciate how hellish the wait is. Hopefully u can go for egg sharing whilst waiting that would be great.

xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while, been getting our head round things, dh has now given the thumbs up for donor sperm, found a donor on fairfax, has anyone ever ordered from them? Emailed for a quote just waing for them to get back to me, apparantley I am next on the list matching for egg sharing but she says her hands are tied till they have sperm there! Hope everyone pupo is doing well, and not suffering with horrendous morning sickness xx


----------



## djjim22

Wow, so much happens on this thread in such a short space of time. I can’t keep up!
Emamac & Harper – hope the sickness eases up soon!
Poshfi – fingers crossed you get matched soon!
Vimto – Disneyland Paris will be fab! Bet you can’t wait to go! I’m a proper Disney fanatic!
Pollita – I’m counting down the days for you until your treatment planning appointment! You’ve waited so long for this!
KEH – Hopefully a private cycle won’t affect your NHS funded ones
Kezzywoo – So happy to hear dh has given the thumbs up. No personal experience of Fairfax, I’m getting my sperm from London Sperm Bank. Hopefully things will go quickly once you have your sperm.
Hopefully I haven’t forgotten anyone! I’m looking forward to Tuesday, I’m choosing my donor sperm that day (have narrowed it down to two choices), drugs are being delivered and my GP is sorting my out with a sick note that day for treatment so thinking this will make me very excited for treatment starting!
How long did other people take off work over treatment? I feel a bit cheeky getting a sick note, I’m never off work, but my GP suggested taking the time off during stimms, more for the fact that the clinic is an hours drive away and I already have at least 6 appointments within two weeks to attend. I’m a nurse on a busy neonatal unit so work 13 hour shifts and there is certain babies you can’t look after/procedures you can’t do when pregnant which I’d want to avoid when stimming so being off would lower the gossip! Working on a predominantly female ward you can imagine how quick gossip spreads!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, are you a patient at London womens or can anybody purchase sperm from there bank? Sorry if this is a stupid question xx


----------



## djjim22

Yes I am with London womens clinic. Not sure if anyone can order or whether you have to be a patient. If you look on the london sperm bank website they may have a page of FAQ's which might answer the question for you.xx


----------



## emamac

Hi everyone-

Kezzywoo- great that are moving forward with donor sperm hun.

Djjim- it's really coming round quickly for u now. I didn't take much leave but my work is desk based so easier to take time out. Although people were a bit suss. And now they must have guessed because I've been off sick so long without an explanation lol!!

Harper how r u feeling hun. I can sympathise. Mine has stepped up another gear and feeling just dreadful. Had my 1st midwife appt today at 10+1. Hopefully scan won't be too late after 12 weeks. She interestingly said I should be consultant led just for Ivf let alone twin pregnancy. When I said I wasn't last time she was shocked. 

How r u vimto and mle xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ema - I'm doing ok thanks, not feeling too sick just lately...just tired and getting out of breath a lot! Plus an absolutely stinking cold has suddenly invaded my body! Good news is I've finally got a date for my dating scan...29th October so I should be 12+5...I was expecting it to be much later as I only saw the midwife on Friday for the first time. She told me I will be consultant led probably all the way, so chances are I won't  be able to give birth at the hospital where I had dd as it's midwife led only. Disappointed by this although it's hard to think this far ahead still. 
Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish, hopefully your symptoms will start to ease soon xx


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, wow I feel like I have so much to catch up on!

Ema and Harper, sorry to hear about your sickness I can totally sympathise and hope it eases up soon. 

Vimto, great news you have a date for your scan you must be really excited 

Polita, fab news about your dates, 1st Jan is a good day, new year new start!

Kezzy, great news about the sperm donor

Djjim, how exciting what day do you start jabs?

Willow and Poshfi, fingers crossed you get matched soon.

Keh, welcome and good luck with what you decide to do.

Jenbal, we will be down regging together hopefully!

Hope I've not missed anyone.

Afm, we have our nurse consultation Thursday to pick up drugs and scratch on Friday and scan to hopefully start down regging. Very nervous but excited x


----------



## Jenbal

June- it's been a while!

I have started the nasal spray (yuk) and start injections on Friday. DH did a practice injection with the nurse on the Friday just gone which wasn't too bad but can only imagine what it's going to be like when it's real!?

Are u looking forward to starting?

Emamac- hope your sickness is easing. Same to you harper. X

Vimto- fingers crossed for your scan!

Polita- new year, new start   I bet you can't wait!

Kezzy- good luck. Have  you chosen the donor yet?

KEH- your not interrupting. I'm always missing and then post out of the blue! I have no idea about NHS as we gave up with ours after 2 bizarre consultations.  

Willow- enjoy your holiday. Wish I had something planned. No holiday For a while for us!

Hi to everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, I'm going to sound silly but the nasal spray is that your down regging, my clinic don't do that just suprecur. Bet the nasal spray feels weird. I hate needles but I just stick my ipod on and look away when dh husband does it. I am excited and can't wait to be actually doing something rather than in limbo but I am petrified of another bfn. How are you feeling about it? x


----------



## Jenbal

June- yes the nasal spray is the equivalent of the suprecur. The nasal spray is horrible, it gives you an after taste that you just can't get rid of.

I am not too bad with needles so will just look away and pretend it's not happening  

I'm feeling excited but as this is my first try I am doing my best to believe that this is going to work. I don't know if I could handle the possibility of a BFN. I know it's probably a silly thing to do as I know there is a chance it won't work but I have to be positive.

How about you? How many times have you done this? I will be around with my positive hat on to remind you that this is your time for success!!  

Jen xx


----------



## djjim22

June I start stimming on 5th Nov. When do you start stimms? and you Jenbal? Wonder if we will all be due egg collection around the same time. My drugs arrived yesterday and ordered my donor sperm so all organised.... and then suddenly today I feel completely stressed out! Started crying for no reason about an hour ago, not sure whether this is just a build up of everything as I'm the type of person who always puts on a brave face. Just suddenly feel overwhelmed! Did this happen to anyone else?xx


----------



## Jenbal

Djimm, 

I start injections on Friday evening. I have been sniffing synarel since 10th and had to leave work today as I was shaking and have been getting hot flushes. Not something I thought I would experience for a long time yet!

I have been the same as you in regards to emotions. I could laugh and cry in the same sentence. In fact I cried because I went and got myself a coat from primark   

I laugh about it now but I think these emotions are normal. I am from a strictly no crying family, we a very tough, especially the women so it is very out of character for me.

Besides that are you a bit excited?? 

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Jen, think I will need your positive hat this time around. This is our third attempt and really praying it's third time lucky for us. Lol about your emotional coat shopping, I'm totally the same on the suprecur it makes me a total train wreck, crying at even adverts on tv!. I agree though, staying positive is the only way to get through it and stay calm. Excited for Friday for you, when is your estimated egg collection?

Djjim, I think I should be stimming from the 30 th October, all being well with the down regging. It was a nightmare last time as my lady didn't down reg properely and I had an extra 2 weeks of it. I totally understand you feeling stressed, I'm the same as I'm panicking about the end result already. I don't want to let my dh down this time xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- it's meant to be third time lucky. Apparently it's the medical average for this to work. I have a good feeling about this time for you!!

Where are you egg sharing?

My estimated egg collection date is 30th October so we have that date in common. I am nervous about EC just incase my DHs sample isn't good enough (he gets 'stage fright') lol or they say I have no eggs!! Does EC hurt?

I was planning to just take that day and the next off. Do you think that is long enough? Just realised how many questions I'm asking!


Djjim- how are you feeling today?

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Wow happy everyone is movinf forward im starting the pill this month so hope they match me soon


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, good luck with the scan today. I have much scratch this afternoon, not looking forward to it!. Thank you, as crazy as it sounds my sister in law had her friend who is a white witch do a spell for me for fertility so hoping this is our time. If it does work the baby will have a very close birthday to my youngest son .

We are at Herts and Essex, they are so friendly and success rates are high so that's mainly why we chose them. I got my dates yesterday and stims start 31st all being well with my lady.

I wouldn't worry about your eggs, that's why they test your AMH and it's very rare. We have to have icsi are you having it?. EC didn't hurt at all it's just like a nice sleep, even after I was more just uncomfortable and bloated not in pain. You should be ok with two days, I felt worse last time as had mild ohss but that was due to 22 eggs!

Trina, fingers crossed you get a match really soon. It's nice to be able to feel like you are one step closer so hopefully you will hear not long after starting the pill.

Hope everyone is having a good day and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## Jenbal

June- how did the scratch go? I hope you are feeling ok.


scan isn't until 22nd it's was my first injection tonight!! I had to do it in the car in an asda carpark  
It wasn't bad at all. DH was shaking as he did it but I didn't feel it at all.

The white witch doesn't sounds crazy. If I had to dye my hair pink in the hopes that this would work, I would do it!

Yes we had to have ICSI too. Consultant said nothing else would work.

22eggs!! That's a huge amount. How do you tell if you have OHSS?

I'm with the lister and they have been great too. I feel like I am getting so much for free that I'm just waiting for a bill to turn up!!

Trina- fingers crossed with being matched x

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, the scratch was ok was just thinking the whole time it's a means to an end. Did my first down reg injection but tonight have been sick, not sure why unless it's a 24hr thing.

Haha, I had to do one in the car in my last cycle. You just wonder what people may be thinking if they are watching lol. Glad it went well 

I feel reassured with the icsi, I've heard of people with ivf having zero fertilisation and that would be awful.

With OHSS you get extremely bloated, sickness and pain and you don't wee as much even though you drink more. Also harder to breathe. Praying none of us get it this time round. Water helps as well as high protein diet and things like salty crisps and drinks like lucozade sport that contain electrolytes.

It's amazing how much egg share saves isn't it, without it we wouldn't be able to have ivf xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi June- sorry to hear you were sick. Do you feel any better tonight? Have you done this type of injection before?

People must have thought I was slightly dodgy injecting in the car especially because I was wearing a dress that I had to pull up!!

I'm excited about having ICSI as this was the only thing the lister charge for, everything else has been free but after our consultation I knew we had to do it.

I' am worried about OHSS as I seem to bloat really easily without all of the medication. Fingers crossed you don't get it this time but still get a huge amount of eggs!!

We are the same in regards to egg share, without it there would be no chance f us saving the kind of money IVF requires.

I think your very brave in regards to the scratch, just the word has me flinching. It sounds painful. What are the benefits? I didn't know it existed  

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, much better tonight thank you. I'm on suprecur which is the same as last time, so maybe the sickness was something else.

Haha yeah wearing a dress sounds like it made it look slightly dodgier 

I bloat easily too, I think the main cause is dehydration so make sure you drink plenty of water. The clinics are quite hot on it so they will be keeping an eye on you. Yep, fingers crossed we both get lots of lovely eggs.

Apparently the scratch is a newish thing, they believe by causing a trauma to the lining it causes a regroth of new cells and proteins which they think helps the embryo implant. We are also having the embryo glue, just to throw everything at it!. I had the scratch last time but as my lady had trouble down regging and I had to stay on down reg an extra two weeks my consultant thought it invalidated my scratch as it would have healed it all that time. Fingers crossed for a smoother cycle. How's stims going, are you having a hot water bottle, I'm sure it helped me get so many eggs last cycle?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend  xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- I had heard about the hot water bottle but forgotten all about it. I'm going out to buy one today. Did you only use it in the evening?

The scratch sounds good. Just a shame about your last cycle. I hope it's much smoother this time!! Embryo glue too, how is it possible for this not to work?! This is going to work for you, I know it  

Stims are fine, last nights injections stung a tiny bit and left me with little pains like a stitch. Is that normal? 

Are you doing anything exciting over the weekend? I've got a car journey to banbury today  

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Sorry I haven’t been on for a while, I have been lurking but work is all consuming at the moment and haven’t had a chance to catch up properly! Hope everyone is well.
I’m still feeling incredibly stressed about the whole thing but I’m off work for 8 days starting on wed and off to Portugal so hoping for a bit of relaxation! Definitely excited for starting treatment Jenbal and going to take a leaf out of your positivity book! I figure that I’ll be devastated if this doesn’t work anyway so why not be positive in case it does? If that makes sense!
June, I’ll be a few days behind you with stimming expected to start on 5th Nov!
Trina – hope you get matched soon!
June and jenbal - My clinic also uses embryoglue as standard so hoping this is also a positive!
Sorry this is short and sweet, off to my mam’s for dinner and a cheeky glass of wine!xx


----------



## Jenbal

Djjim- positivity is the only way I am going to be getting through this and it's only my first try!
I could really do with a holiday but think we are waiting until the 2ww to plan one  

I have searched everywhere to see if the lister do the embryo glue but can't find anything online. Will have to wait for my scan on Wednesday to find out. I want everything!!  

I now have a mini hot water bottle on my belly and have eaten a full avocado (with the hugest roast dinner). Hope I am eating everything right!?

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, hope you had a nice weekend, I took my boys to duxford war museum with my dad, it was a nice day . I love having days where you totally forget about the ivf, I'm going to get on with painting the house this week to distract me too.

Jen, glad you have a hot water bottle, I just sat with it on in the evenings after my injections. The stitch pain is totally normally for stims and they do tend to sting but the pain is showing it's doing something and growing lovely eggs. Haven't heard about eating avocado just the milk and high protein, what does it do?

Thank you for the positivity Jen, you and Djjim are right to have such a great attitude, am now banning all negative thoughts lol. 



I think most clinics do the glue now and am pretty sure lister will as it's a major clinic. Ours like yours Djjim do it as standard now. I had a chemical last cycle, even though it wasn't a strong embryo it stuck for a short time.

Djjim, have great to have a nice relaxing holiday before stims. You are just a few days behind me which is great, we can tackle the 2ww together and can get all our tips to get through from Jen . 

This cycle has to work so I'm hoping all 3 of us will be lucky charms for each other xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- avocado is just a high protein food. It's jam packed apparently and easier to digest that meat protein although I am big on meat I am trying to eat a whole avocado a day too!

If you google it (I google everything) it is one of the top 3 sources of protein so thought I'd give it a go  

I will definitely ask about embryo glue. 

Your day out sounds lovely, we went to see DHs grandad who is ill. Slightly awkward moment when you see a family tree with all of his grandchildren and great grandchildren and DH is the only one without and children to add. Also asked repeatedly whether I was pregnant....but besides that it was a nice trip.

My injection last night hurt like heck. Did a little dance afterwards and there was a dot of blood and slight bruise this morning. Still getting the stitch/pinching pains.

How much milk are you drinking?

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, I'll definitely add avocado to my list. I'm a vegi so it's a bit harder making sure I get enough protein. They say a litre of mik per day and 2 litres of water, I made sure I was having a glass of milk in morning and one at night.

Sorry to hear about your DNS grandad asking if you were pregnant, hopefully next month you can tell him you are 

I feel for you with the injections, after a while they do start to bruise. Good you are still getting the pinching though, must mean there is lots cooking in there. When is your next scan?

Hi to all, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi June- thanks for the reassurance, i have had the pinching all day at work and been (tmi alert) really gassy!!  

Next scan is on Wednesday. I'm excited!!

How have your down reg injections been since you were sick? I only found out about avocado on this forum. So glad I did as I love it but I'm sure I will be sick of it by the end of this.

I have been SO tired at work so early night for me tonight!

Djjim- how are you? Has work slowed down any? I bet you are so excited for you holiday!?

Hi everyone else!

Jen x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies 

Just catching up looks like you are all getting underway which is exciting. With regards to the bloating I did find water and lots if it really helped. 

I had the scratch and although I found it very painful it was one of the changes that I made to this succesful cycle and for such low cost and great things I've heard about it I would def recommend xx


----------



## june13

Lol Jen, just wait until after ec the gas becomes so much worse!. I found peppermint tea helped me, I literally thought I would burst from the bloating. Like Harper said water is so important for the bloating.

That's great, just two days and you will see how your eggs are coming along. Funny you say about an early night we are in bed already lol, just exhausted and haven't even got to stims yet!. My injections are ok but tonight have  an awful headache, I got them from about this day last time so can't wait to start stims as they seem to go.

Harper, that's reassuring that the scratch is one of the changes you made. I can't really say mine was much use last time so hoping it has an effect this time and my ec is done on time with no delays. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is well. 

My bloods are back - hoooooray. All ok except they said my TSH is a little high so the doctor has sent a Thyroxine prescription to start taking straight away. I can only assume it won't be too much of a problem.

Now waiting to be matched


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I need advice. I had my scan today to see how eggs were doing and they have said there are plenty but would have expected them to be bigger by now.

They have upped my does of menopur to 225 tonight then back to 150 tomorrow and reduced my nasal spray to one sniff at night and one sniff in the morning. 

Is this a sign that things are going to fail at the first hurdle? I'm usually SO positive but am now worried  

Next scan is on Friday so any ideas to get these engines growing would be much appreciated!!

June- how are things? How is your headache?

Djjim- how are you?

Rags- congrats on bloods being back. Fingers crossed for being matched!

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Jenbal - No advice to give but I'm sure everything will be fine, the staff know what they are doing and hopefully by friday those follicles will have had a growth spurt! I've got everything crossed for you!

June - Hope you are feeling ok and headaches aren't too bad.

Good news Rags that your bloods are back. Hopefully it won't be too long until you're matched!

Off on my holidays in the morning! However finished work last night and I'm full of cold! Never ever get colds and this has crept up on my just before my time off work! But hopefully it will pass soon and I'm going to spend the next week relaxing before stimms start. Two weeks today!xx


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, 

Rags, that's fab about your bloods, fingers crossed you get a call for a match very soon.

Jen, please don't worry I had this last time. My doc actually said last week when he looked at my first scan he didn't think I'd have many but I ended up with 22!. The first scan is trial and error to see what dose works that why they upped it which will help them grow. They may keep you stimming a few days more which happened to me. Did you find out sizes? I think they grow 1-2mm per day. They say the milk and hot water bottle helps. I have everything crossed for you but I'm sure by Friday they will be the size they are meant to.

Djjim, have a great holiday and I hope the cold goes away quickly. It's exciting we will both be stimming soon, yay!!, I'm so bored of down reg already!.

My headaches have gone, just got horrid af instead. I'm praying this is my last af for at least 10 months!! xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, all bloods are back now. Just waiting to be matched!!!! 

Awww now the waiting begins!!!! 

Hope everyone is well xxx
Love stacey x


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies - I'm a newbie on this thread, although have been reading on and off for a couple of weeks.
I'll be honest I'm a bit rubbish at keeping on top of threads but am going to make a real effort!! 

I have recently been matched to egg share at Bourn Hall in Cambridge. I start down-reg on Saturday! Excited but a little nervous too. Although I have done 3 cycles of IUI (1 resulting in my beautiful boy) this will be my first IVF, so first experience of down-reg, egg collection etc...so forgive me for asking silly questions! 

Can anyone give me an insight into the pain relief for EC - my clinic offer sedation - is this just given through canular in the hand? How is it different to local anaesthetic? 

There are a few of you on here and I will try and keep up with your individual story but for now I hope everyone is well whatever stage you are at  

Nina x


----------



## june13

Stacey, that's great news. Hopefully it won't be long for you to be matched, my clinic took just under 2 weeks 

Nina, welcome to the thread. You can ask as many questions as you need, that's what we are hear for . I'm a week into down reg so you aren't far behind me. The pain relief is a canular in your hand but you will be completely asleep and won't feel the procedure.

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Nina87

Thank you for the reply June  

Oohh that's' exciting - good to be at a similar stage to someone else. How are you finding down-reg? Any side effects yet? 

Ok thanks, the only procedure I've ever had is wisdom teeth removed and I obviously had a local anaesthetic. My clinic mentioned pain relief bad I told them I was adamant I didn't want a GA so they said sedation but didn't really go into detail as that was at our initial consultation. So the sedation just makes you unaware of what is going on then!? Like you don't remember it at all? 


Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend  x


----------



## emamac

Hi ladies, 

Sorry not been on for a while.

Jen/ they upped my stims so don't worry 

Good news Mrs e - not long now. 

June - glad all getting going for u again

Nina - I was at Cambridge- I had sedation and remember everything. It just made me drowsy. I'm not going to lie I did feel it but it's not awful and is over quickly and one of the nurses held my hand 
At least without a ga u recover much more quickly. And u can have paracetamol afterwards.

How's harper and vimto.

I'm still feeling rough. Hopefully feel better soon. I have my 12 wk scan on Thursday. It cannot come quick enough!!


----------



## Jenbal

*June*- it WILL be your last AF for 10months 
Honestly you keep me sane. Glad your were here able to reassure me. 

*Mrs E*- fingers crossed for being matched. It took me 2weeks I think!

*Nina*- sorry no advice for EC as this my first too. What are using to down reg? No question is a silly question. I seek a lot of support from this thread so hope I can provide the same to you all 

*emamac*- 12weeks!!  Have you told many people? I'm so happy for you!! X

*A little update from me*: had my second scan today after my higher dose of menopur and I have eggies!! They are measuring at 11mm at the moment so a big improvement. I even got a pat on the back from the egg donation nurse. I have been told my oestrogen levels are nice an high but they have asked me to alternate between 225 and 150 of menopur because my body responded so well to it over the last couple of days.

A very relieved and happy Jen today. ITS FRIIIIDAY,!

Hi to everyone else!

Jen xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 
I called my clinic ( bourn hall csmbridge) today and they told me they didn't realise they didn't have all of my results back. So unfortunately hey won't be complete until next week. 

THEN. I will be matched! 

Feeling a little sad and down, but I'm sure it'll pass.just wanna be getting going!!!!! 

Nina good luck my lovely xxxxx 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## june13

Hi everyone, yay it's the weekend!!

Jen, well done for growing those eggies!!, so happy it's turned around for you and glad I could help. You are keeping me sane and positive too . Not too much 
Longer and you will have EC, so excited for you.

Nina, no problem. I wasn't aware of the procedure apart from waking up half way through, I didn't feel anything and they topped it up and I went back to sleep. It was just like being in a dream state. I'm finding down reg ok but the headaches have been awful, had the same last time too.

Mrs E, so sorry they didn't have all your results. It's awful having set backs, mine was 2 weeks last cycle waiting for my lady to down reg and it's easy to get disheartened but once you get going it flys by.

Ema, wow almost 12 weeks it's gone so fast. Congrats, bet you can't wait to see your little one on the scan. Sorry to hear you still feel rough, hoping it eases for you as you move into next trimester

Hi to everyone else, enjoy your weekend all xx


----------



## Nina87

Thanks Emamac - I'm definitely sure the sedation is better for recovery etc...I'm expecting to be uncomfortable - we just grin and bare it don't we  Think you gave me some advice on another thread so thanks again! Congrats on your news - you must be so excited (and a little nervous) for Thursday! 

Thanks Jenbal, nice to be in it together as first timers! I am going to be starting Buserelin tomorrow night. Are you down-regging yet? 

Mrs E you're here! Sorry things have been held up for you, gingers crossed it won't no much longer. If it helps, I was matched within about 2 days so hopefully things will pick up quickly for you  

Thanks June, sorry to hear you are struggling with headaches - I've heard they can be quite bad when down-regging. Hoping they don't last too long for you. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone and will try and keep up  xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 
Thank you!! 

Just so unhappy its going to take a bit longer, but fortunately it'll only be about smother week! So that's not too bad. And Nina oooh I hope I'm matched that quickly too!!!!!! 

I had a GA at bourn and it was brilliant!!!!!! Although Ive heard others swear by sedation. But I don't have any experience of this. 

Much love stacey xxx


----------



## emamac

No problem Nina- glad to help.

June - I suff with headaches in Dr too. Horrible. But u will soon be stming then it Should be better x

Mrs e - sorry u have to wait a bit longer but BH are good at matching quickly so I'm sure it won't be long.

Hope u r having a nice hol Djjim 

Jen - great news on your follies well done. I'm not suprised u feel happy  I'm 12 weeks on Monday and once we've had scan on thurs I will tell the world lol!! Cannot wait but am a little nervous 

Waving to everyone else xx


----------



## Harper14

Ema - how good does it feel to nearly be 12 weeks I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday and cannot wait to hit that milestone. Got a scan Friday bit I don't feel as stressed as I bought a Doppler and have heard the heartbeat twice so fingers crossed everything ok Friday.

Mrs e sorry that there a slight delay for you but you will be started before you know it and then once you get started treatment flies - good luck

Nina I had sedation and I was completely out of it but then when I woke up I was in a nice dazed mood much better and gentler that general but you won't feel a thing infact ec is always my fave part - strange I know but it's exciting to know how many you get and my clinic are like a posh hospital so I have always kind of enjoyed it. Hopefully it's the same for you

Jen - fab news about the scan so much can happen on a few days 

June - how are you feeling Hun?

Afm I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday it cannot come quick enough I have scan next Friday the nuchal scan so slightly apprehensive firstly that baby is still ok and then that there no problems. We have provisionally booked a weekend away to celebrate so fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Harper - it's amazing to nearly be 12 weeks. Good luck for your scan Friday x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I'm doing ok thanks, been a while since I've visited this thread! I'm now 12w1d! Had a scan at 11w1d which was amazing, it looked like an actual baby instead of a blob which is what it basically looked like at the previous scan! I'm having the private nuchal scan on Tuesday which will be in place of my hospital dating scan...long story..then hospital booking in appointment on Wednesday. So, a busy week and an exciting one!   All is well. Sorry to hear you're still feeling a rough, hopefully that will start to calm down soon. Bet you're really excited about your scan, good luck! I feel ok most of the time, but then have moments when I feel like I'm going to just spontaneously throw up...luckily haven't so far though  

Harper - that's lovely that you have a little celebratory weekend booked, I might look into something like this too - could do with a break! X

Good to catch up on other peoples progress here, seems like lots going on. 

Nina - I had sedation for my EC's, I was fully awake and aware of what was going on..just felt a bit more relaxed. It was ok to be honest and it's over fairly quickly - also it's quite exciting as they call out if they get an egg as they drain each follicle so you know immediately how many you've got! And recovery time is very quick xx

Hope everyone is is good today, wishing you all lots of luck whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## emamac

Wow vimto that's great. Good luck for your scan Tuesday. I know we all had Tx around the same time but it's so weird to see us all at the 12 wk mark. 
I just nearly freaked out as a letter came through from hospital and I thought it was going to say they had cancelled my scan!! But it was my first consultant appointment. Phew!!


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying your weekend  

Ema, thank you the clinic did say stims get rid of the headaches as it balances your hormones again. Can't wait for Friday!. It will be nice for you to be able to tell people after the scan, I remember how hard it was keeping it a secret.

Vimto, that's fantastic that you saw your baby on the scan, it's lovely at the 12 week stage as like you say they look like a proper little person.

Nina, thank you. How did your injection go?

Mrs E, hope next week goes quickly for you.

Jen, how are you feeling, are you bloated?

Harper, great to hear you are coming up to 12 weeks and it will be nice for you to have a relaxing break. I've still got headaches and I was a total Wally this morning. Crying because I couldn't find anything I wanted to wear!. My poor dh, down regging plays havoc with my hormones!

I'm starting to really panic about the treatment being bfn, we have decided this will most likely be our last try as we can't keep throwing money at it and it's emotionally and physically draining. Just praying for a miracle this time around. Did any of you feel like it wouldn't happen before getting bfp? xx


----------



## Harper14

June I felt like it would never happen to the point I was proceeding with adoption when one drunken night out my dh convinced me we had to give it one last go and through out the cycle I was negative thinking it was not going to work and look where I am.

There really is no rhyme or reason for why it works and doesn't work yes I believe you can do things to improve your chances but ultimately one thing I found very surprising is on my second round the clinic kept referring to the fact it takes most woman 3-4 goes for it to work but it's who has the funds or strength to keep continuing with it?? I certainly didn't and had this not of worked I am not sure I would have ever tried again 

But I did say that first time round!! Try keeping as positive as you can.

I have a feeling this is your time xxx


----------



## Jenbal

June- this will be your time.   I must admit, we have talked and talked about our fears of it not working but I refuse to let myself over think. We have to be positive, this is far too hard a process to go through even without the doubt  
You really are a true support for me as I have no experience and am guessing my way through this, you deserve this to work and I have my fingers crossed.

Emamac- congrats on your consultant appointment. How have you been feeling?

Harper- your weekend away sounds so nice. I think I will do this during 2ww. My world revolves around appointments at the moment so can't wait to get to ET.

AFM- I continue to alternate doses of menopur, 225 one day 150 the next. Have another scan on Monday. I am starting to wake up with twinges in my ovaries, bit achy and belly feeling heavy. Not the worst bloating I have had but really makes me tired. Family around for dinner today so am going around hiding sharps bins and needles  

Hi everyone else!!

Jen xx


----------



## emamac

June - I think we all feel like that before things get going. Once you r stimming u will feel much better because your hormones will balance out like the clinic said and that will help u tremendously. 
I've got everything crossed for u. Xx

Jen - thank you. I'm still rough and on top of that I have now caught a cold so feel awful today. I really don't know what to do with myself. I am glad things are going well and good luck for tomorrow. Have a nice Sunday dinner- wish I could enjoy any food right now!!

Xxx


----------



## june13

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend 

Harper, thank you. My consultant said statistically the odds are better this time but I guess time will tell, I'm trying to put my fears aside and be positive like you said.

Jen, thank you. I'm glad I can help you through the process, you have been a great help to me too. It's lovely to know I can come on here and get the support and encouragement. I hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable, good luck with the scan tomorrow 

Ema, thank you. You are right, the stimming will help so much with my moods. It's like sitting on a rollercoaster whilst on down reg and not being able to get off!. Aww you poor thing with your sickness, hope it improves soon.

Afm, I can't wait till Friday really hope everything is ok to proceed to stims. I'm feeling every injection now, not sure why my tummy is so sensitive this time around. I'm ticking the days off my Calender, how on earth am I'm going to do the 2ww lol xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- fingers crossed  you today. Hope you are ready for stims. I have no idea what state i will be in during 2ww. I think that will be my biggest challenge!

Emamac- sorry about the cold. That must be rough whilst feeling nauseous. Are you able to take anything?

AFM- scan today went great. I have more follies on my right than my left ranging from 14mm to 19mm. They have said that i should have a good few more in the next couples of days. Should be in for EC on friday. Have not stopped smiling since. 

I am starting to feel the pain and uncomfortable feelings now. I wake up bursting to wee, nurse said ovaries are big enough to squash my bladder!! Very pinchy and getting annoyed that i bruise like a peach lol. 

Another scan on wednesday  

Hi everyone else!!

Jen x x


----------



## MrsG1984

Hello ladies, excuse the lack of personals pls but on a long journey back from the clinic after having scan on day 6 of stimms .

Think it's good news  

I have 16 follicles at the moment measuring from 7-15 and my lining was at 11.2!!!
This doesn't mean much to me but my wonderful nurse Yvonne said I'm right on track ...

Feeling ecstatic ....  actually let out a strange and embarrassing squeak as was given the news  , 

This is the first time anything has gone to plan for a long time , another scan Wednesday and then just to wait to confirm egg collection as may be bought forward depending on growth of follicles from now till then....

Hot water bottle it is and lots of fluid x


----------



## june13

Hi everyone, how are you all?

Jen, fantastic news about your scan. Good luck for tomorrow, bet you can't wait for Friday. I'm so excited for you!, sorry to hear you are in pain now though, not long and it will start to ease after ec 

MrsG, great news for you too about your scan, well done. Sounds like you will have lots of eggies too. Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on 

Afm, just waiting for Friday for my down reg scan to see if I can start stims. Praying I can move on to the next stage xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  Hope everyone is well - I really do struggle to keep up so sorry if I miss anyone! 

Jenbal - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope all goes to plan! 

Mrsg1984 - good luck for your scan tomorrow too - so exciting that EC is so close now  

June - how are you feeling, only a couple of days to go until your scan now, how are you feeling? 

Hi it everyone else and hope all is going well with your stages of treatment! 

AFM - I'm on day 4 of down regging now and am feeling fine. Is it normal to to have no side effects or do they kick in later than this? 

Xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- how did you get on today? Are you now stimming?   All is going well.

Nina- how is down reg going?

MrsG- any updates?

AFM- I'm a whale! Lol. VERY uncomfortable!! I have never been so grumpy, emotional and angry all at the same time. Scan today went great. EC confirmed for Friday and trigger tonight. They stopped my menopur tonight so only had to do nasal spray and then ovitrelle at 11pm.

Do not not how I will stay awake until 11pm. I am so uncomfortable and can't wait for bed. So excited for Friday  

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Nina, I'm doing ok thank you. Tummy is starting to get sore as trying to find a spot that hasn't been jabbed and bruised lol. You may find about a week in that you start with the headaches, I got that and hot flushes or fingers crossed you may not get side effects.

Jen, fantastic news about EC. Can't wait to hear how you get on,on Friday . Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable but now you have done the trigger congrats on no more injections and an injection free day tomorrow!. Have a nice relaxing day tomorrow, bet you won't sleep tomorrow night with excitement. Not long until you will be pupo . My scan is Friday so hopefully stims will start then.

Hope everyone else is having a good week xx


----------



## emamac

Nina - glad Dr is going well. I agree with June- didn't get side affects for a week or so. 

June good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope u can get going soon.

Jen - good luck for ec tomorrow and enjoy drug free day today 

Afm. Got my scan at 2.30pm eeeeekkk!! Hope they are both still ok in there!!


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - good luck with your scan today! X


----------



## Harper14

Ema good luck today x


----------



## emamac

Thanks a lot! Scan went well. Both measuring 12+6 so puts me 3 days ahead of original due date. Now due 8th may. 
1 twin had slightly less fluid round it than the other so I'm going to be scanned at 16 weeks just to check all ok. 

It was amazing to see them both again!!x


----------



## djjim22

Wow, amazing news emamac. Just got back from my hols today so will have to look back over the last weeks worth of posts to see where everyone is up to! At quick glance it looks like lots of positive news for everyone!xx


----------



## emamac

Hope u had a nice hol djjim. Not long for u now x


----------



## djjim22

Yes it was lovely to relax! What lovely news about your scan! Can't believe you will be 13 weeks tomorrow!

Hopefully start stimms on wed, feels amazing to be this close to starting as I had my first consultation at the end of April! Just trying not to get too carried away and telling myself to take each step as it comes.xx


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - great news about your scan! My due date is the 8th May too x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while had a real busy few weeks! Great news on scan ema, you must be over the moon!  harper, vimto can't believe how quick this has gone feel like I have only been away for a few weeks and you are all 12 weeks plus! It's fantastic. Good luck for tomorrow Jen, sorry for the lack of personals, so much has happened on here,
Well we have ordered donor sperm, which should be here next week, so thing are finally moving forward after coming to what seemed a very long halt! Just hope it's onwards and upwards from now, xx


----------



## june13

Ema, great news about your scan. Must of been lovely to see them both moving around. Are you going to find out the sexes at next scan?

Djjim, glad you had a nice holiday. It's great we are so close on our cycles, I'm excited too.

Kezzy, great to hear things are moving along again for you. The waiting with ivf is so frustrating.

Jen, best of luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and praying for some lovely eggies for you 

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## emamac

Good luck today Jen.

Good luck for your scan today harper

June - yes if they can tell me I will def find out!! Good luck for your scan today 

Vimto- can't believe  we r same due date now!!

Kezzywoo- glad things are slowly getting there 

Djjim- that's great U start so soon.


----------



## rags_83

*Jen * Thinking of you today. I hope all goes well & I have fingers crossed you get lots of eggs.


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone!!

Just a quickie from me. 

I got 23 eggs!!! 

I am so please for my recipient and myself. I will do personals later today when I am a but less  

Jen x x xx xx x


----------



## rags_83

WOW Jen, 23 eggs. I am delighted for you  


xx


----------



## djjim22

Wow jen that's amazing! Well done you.

Yes june, it will be nice to be going through the journey at the same time. It definitely helps speaking to people on here.xx


----------



## emamac

Well done Jen that's fantastic x


----------



## Harper14

Wow Jen fantastic you must be soo pleased?

June how are you?

Ema fab news on the scan - how are you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok it's exciting to see so many of you at the same stage,

Ema I had my scan the other day, everything perfect baby measuring over so they changed my date to 9.5.15, nuchal came back low risk but ism staying consultant led and got to have scans at 28, 32 & 36 weeks. Also they think it's another little girl but they can't tell for sure until 14 weeks 

Xx


----------



## june13

Jen, well done that's amazing so happy for you. Hope you are not too bloated tonight, I'm excited for you for your call tomorrow.

Harper, fantastic news on your scan. Aww how lovely, a little girl 

Djjim, how are you finding down reg?

Hope everyone is good today.

Afm, scan went really well and have started stims,yay!!. Feeling awful though as have really bad headache. Bedtime I think!. Good luck for your call tomorrow Jen xx


----------



## emamac

Ah great news harper. I'm desperate for my Nuchal results come through quickly. That will be lovely if its another girl.x

June great that u have started stims  I had a dreadful headache yesterday too. 

Good luck for the call Jen xx


----------



## Harper14

Good luck for the call Jen x


----------



## Jenbal

Good morning!!

Harper- how exciting about your scan. Are you glad that your staying consultant led? Lots of scans for reassurance that's a good thing!

Emamac- congrats on your scan. It must be such an amazing feeling to know and see that there are 2 little babies in there doing well. Fingers crossed for your next scan x

Rags- thank you. I am so glad it went well. Being at the lister was a dream  

Djjim- how are things going?

Kezzywoo- glad things are moving forward now. The waiting around can drive you crazy. Can't it?

June- hurray on staring stimms!! Hope you don't get to uncomfortable. By the end of my stims every injection was bruising or bleeding   your thoughts and prayers for getting lots of eggs worked for me. I will be doing the same for you!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM- have been up since 7am. Have to start cyclogest today. Nice.....not. I am so nervous about the call. We are doing this because of male factor and I'm so worried they will say his sample wasn't good enough or that none fertilised. Just have to keep hoping everything is alright!!

Thank you all for thinking of me. I don't know what I would do without FF.

Jen x x x


----------



## Vimto78

Morning all! 
Good to catch up on the latest here, everything seems to be moving so quickly for everyone now!
Jenbal - great result at egg collection, you must be so pleased with that! Hope all goes well with your call this morning. If it's male factor, then you will be having ICSI? We got zero fertilisation with ivf first time round, second time round we had icsi and that seemed to do the job..well obviously it did! Try not to worry too much, it's very unusual to get zero fertilisation. Xx
June - great that you have started stimms! I'm praying for you that this is your time. Xx
Hope everybody else is good on this fine sunny morning! Xx


----------



## djjim22

Fingers crossed for the call Jen, I'm sure it will be good news.

June, haven't down regged, just been on the pill which I stopped taking last night so hopefully will have a bleed soon then off for baseline scan on wed and hopefully start stimms then. 

I was meant to be working all weekend this weekend but went into work yesterday and just didn't feel myself so much so that my line manager told me I could go home and wouldn't take no for an answer when I said I'd be fine! Then when I said I was in the rest of the weekend she said don't worry we'll cover it! It's surprising how supportive some people are when they do know what's going on. I work with babies so that in itself is hard, then just found out the night before that one of my closest friends is pregnant again. My head is completely all over the place, going between being positive and excited and negative that something's going to go wrong along the way. I've also been thinking a lot about the fact that even if I'm not pregnant by Christmas, someone out there might be pregnant with my biological child. I'm fine with that (otherwise I wouldn't be eggsharing!) but it is a bizarre feeling isn't it, that I could be making someone's Christmas the best ever! The same as if it works for me, some special man somewhere will have made my dreams come true! Sorry for the ramble, wow, so much going on in my head, haha!xx


----------



## Vimto78

Djjim - sorry to hear you've not been feeling great, it's so difficult when people around you are announcing pregnancies...I think we all know how this feels, sometimes it just seems so easy for other people and personally speaking, as much as I was happy for them, each time just seemed to make me a little more bitter about my own circumstances! All of us have given careful consideration about the implications of egg sharing, but it is kind of wierd when you really think about it. I had to block it out a little bit sometimes. I have everything crossed for you that this is your time and it's your special Christmas dreams that come true xx


----------



## Jenbal

Just a quick update from me- I got the call!,

23 eggs collected
11 donated
12 kept for us

10 out of the 12 fertilised!!

We have decided for 2 back if I go in on Monday and 1 back if I go in on Wednesday at blast.

My DH cried with relief. He really felt that this was all his fault and now he knows that this could work he is so overwhelmed.  

Will do personals a bit later.

Jen x x x


----------



## Vimto78

Jen - that's great news! Xx


----------



## june13

Jen, so happy for you both. 10 is amazing!!. We have always had icsi, thank goodness it exists otherwise I'm not sure we would have had any fertilise, dh has abnormal morphology but good count etc so it is a worry when it comes to fertilisation. Thank you, thoughts and prayers are most welcome, need all the luck we can get. I even bought a jade stone as they are meant to be lucky!

Vimto, thank you. It's comforting knowing you ladies got your bfps as it gives us hope too 

Ema, I think it's one of the symptoms I get related to hormones as I got them with my pregnancies too. This one from last night is just not budging 

Djjim, fingers crossed for Wednesday. Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling good. It's really hard when it seems everyone around you gets pregnant at the drop if a hat but with luck on our side we will be all sporting bumps ( even little ones) in time for christmas 

Afm, still got this wrotten headache, I'd love to fast forward two weeks and be at ec! xx


----------



## emamac

Jen that's fantastic well done. 

June - yes mine is lingering too  I get them about once a week at the mo and when I do my morning sickness is also bad so it's def a hormone surge thing. 

Djjim - sorry I have been struggling but it's lovely that your work is so supportive x


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Vimto, as June says you guys who are already pregnant are our good luck charms and prove that it can work!

Jen, that is fantastic news on fertilisation. Hope the next few days don't drag for you and your little embies keep up the good work.

June and ema, hope those rotten headaches go soon!xx


----------



## rags_83

Jen, I am so so pleased for you xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all of your support. Without it I would be lost.

Vimto- yes we had ICSI. Fingers crossed I get the same wonderful result as you!!

Djjim- sorry you are feeling so rough. It is great that your employer is being good though. I often think about my recipient if only to hope and pray that it works for her. It was the first thing I enquirer about when I woke from EC. I wanted to know when she would find out   fingers crossed for Wednesday.

June- hopefully the jade bracelet is lucky. May have to go and get myself one! How are the injections besides headaches? Are you taking pain killers? I have been getting DH to rub lavender into my temples every night. Something you could try to ease the headaches?

Emamac- how are you feeling?

Harper- I bet you are so excited to find out whether it really is a girl! 

Rags- Thank you for your kind thoughts. Any updates?

Hi everyone else!!

AFM- Enjoyed Halloween and made little party bags for the trick or treaters. 

Today has been a lazy day of eating way too much (it's how my body heals) and watching awful TV. I'm still in a bit of pain. Just under my ribs but nothing too bad. I have been drinking more water than I ever have before. 

Has anyone taken cabergoline? I have told to take it every night as well as the cyclogest pessaries (so nasty  ).

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Hopefully the pain will ease soon Jen! Continue with the bad tv and eating too much if that what makes you feel good!xx


----------



## trina123

Hi all wow so much good news on here welldone jen sorry ive not been on much no news my end


----------



## rags_83

No news really Jen. My bloods were back after 3 weeks, they found a match a few days later but she declined saying I was the wrong height. I was asked to send pictures in which I did but haven't heard anything since so now just waiting. I really want to get started this side of Christmas so I hope they find a match soon.

AF arrived today, not sure if to start taking the pill tomorrow so that I am ready for when I am matched. What do you think?

How are you feeling today?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok
x


----------



## june13

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a nice weekend  

Ema, aww that's exactly how my pregnancies were sickness and headaches. Hoping it eases for you as you get further along. My biggest trigger was smells, just the smell of perfume, washing powder or practically anything strong smelling would make me sick. I lived off rice pudding and lime cordial for 9 months lol.

Jen, sorry to hear you are in pain, hope it has been better today?. It's good that you are drinking lots as that will really help. Is it the clinic that have given you caber goblins, I've heard of it. Isn't it to stop ohss?, I could have done with it last cycle as I think I was over stimulated. The injections are ok, bruising with every one now though. Haven't had any ovary twinges yet, when did you feel it doing something?. I can't remember from last cycle. I'm just having paracetamol for my headaches, thank you I will try lavender. Good luck for your update tomorrow 

Rags, I haven't heard of the clinic asking for pictures before. Wouldn't that take away the anonymity of it all?. I have my fingers crossed they match you soon, height seems like a silly thing to decline over.

Trina, hoping you get some good news soon and you can start

Djjim, hope you are feeling better today. Only a few days till stims  

Afm, a better day today as my headache finally decided to pack it's bags!. I'm finding the injections a bit sore and really hoping there are some eggies in there starting to cook. Just finding things to distract myself otherwise I will start to worry about the cycle. My mind just starts with what i don't get enough eggs, or get poor graded embies etc. god I'm a nightmare lol xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone!

June- what have you been doing to distract yourself?  I struggled with taking my mind off of injections. I hope they get a bit better. You do not have to worry about this cycle. Things are going to be great.  

Rags- keep chasing them. Don't wait for them to remember you. This was the advice I was given by the consultant at the lister. Fingers crossed you cycle before Xmas!

Trina- thanks. Have you been chasing them?

Djjim- I'm still on the bad TV. Got a bit guilty about the bad food and have finally started cooking again! How are you?

Emamac- how is the sickness? Easing I hope.

AFM- We are going to blast!! Had a call this morning to let us know that we still had 10 eggs. 5 slow, 2 going good and 3 are (in the words of embryologist) better than they could have asked for! We have 3 grade one embies ready for transfer on Wednesday.

It was such a relief. Does anyone have any advice on egg transfer? Does it hurt?  Should I take pain killers before hand? Can DH come in? He wasn't able to for EC and waited by the lifts until I was back. I really want him to see what is going on?!

Sorry for all the questions!  

Jen x x x


----------



## june13

Hi Jen, wow congrats on the embies. Sounds like they are little fighters, you must both be so excited for Wednesday. My main bit of advice is not to drink an excessive amount of water like I did beforehand. I thought it was the right thing having a full bladder but I was bursting for a wee and they kept me waiting over an hour!. I was in so much pain by the time I had transfer. My clinic this time said have a wee before I leave home and then drink a bottle of water enroute. Egg transfer doesn't hurt just uncomfortable as you need to have full bladder. Your dh will be able to go in and our clinic gave us photos of embies. I wouldn't take painkillers beforehand. How many are you putting back?

Afm, I've been busy doing household bits, cleaned carpets with carpet washer today!. I can't feel any twinges yet. Thank you, I hope you are right about this cycle. I have a good feeling abouts yours  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

Here is your new home to continue chatting and Supporting those who are egg sharing.



http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329499.new#new


----------

